# White widow and blue berry by bongspit...



## bongspit (Jan 25, 2008)

I got my white widow seeds today...it took 16 days from the time I placed my order...not too bad... my brother is trading me 6 of his blueberry for 6 of my WW...so, I guess this the start of my new grow journal
I have some modifcations to make to my grow room first...you learn a lot from this place and trial and error and maybe this grow will be even better than the last...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice, that's what I'm growing right now. 6 WW and 1 BB 8 wks in flower.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 25, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Nice, that's what I'm growing right now. 6 WW and 1 BB 8 wks in flower.


are you doing a journal?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

I am done with my other obbys so, I guess I will germinate these(hopefully) bitches and get this started 

what is the best way to germinate?...
I use the paper towel method...is there a better way?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 31, 2008)

I germinated the blueberry first and so far 3 of 6 have germinated and are their way...I am doing 6 white widow now hopefully more 3 will pop...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 31, 2008)

bongspit said:


> are you doing a journal?


No but I'm harvesting in 2 wks. I'll put up pics after I harvest.

Just warning ya now blueberry's are hard-to-grow, mutant freaks. Out of 10 seeds I only got 1 female worth keeping. And she wasn't even good enough to make clones of b/c she's a long, no side-branch having, sativa freak of nature. And 4 or 5 of em had retarded looking leaves that were all curled up. Hopefully, you can find one or two good moms tho and make a bunch of clones. If I would of found 1 I would of been happy b/c the bud looks really good. There's more resin on it than on my WW's.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet ima watch this thread .. im doing WW , red shiva, and hyrdro, and 2bb clones

u grwoing in bubbleponics too?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 2, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> sweet ima watch this thread .. im doing WW , red shiva, and hyrdro, and 2bb clones
> 
> u grwoing in bubbleponics too?


no...I going all dirt this time...my last one I did both...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

whats mamking u do all dirt when they grow so much faster in bubbleponics


----------



## bongspit (Feb 2, 2008)

I did both on my last grow I did both and they basically ended at the same time...but my reason is room or not enough of it...the water sports takes up more room...I can do 6-8 plants in dirt or 4 in water...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

ya that wud make me do dirt too lol


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

hey

what kind of lighting did u use for ur bubbleponics grow

&

what kind of lighting are u using now


----------



## Locc07 (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds good where did you get the WW seeds from(which breeder not supplier)? I'll folow this thread


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 2, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> No but I'm harvesting in 2 wks. I'll put up pics after I harvest.
> 
> Just warning ya now blueberry's are hard-to-grow, mutant freaks. Out of 10 seeds I only got 1 female worth keeping. And she wasn't even good enough to make clones of b/c she's a long, no side-branch having, sativa freak of nature. And 4 or 5 of em had retarded looking leaves that were all curled up. Hopefully, you can find one or two good moms tho and make a bunch of clones. If I would of found 1 I would of been happy b/c the bud looks really good. There's more resin on it than on my WW's.


Sounds like you got a bad pack of seeds man. I've never heard of someone that upset with blueberry. Usually it grows fast, yields a fair amount and is resilient!!



PS. bongspit give me more pictures


----------



## bongspit (Feb 2, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hey
> 
> what kind of lighting did u use for ur bubbleponics grow
> 
> ...





Locc07 said:


> sounds good where did you get the WW seeds from(which breeder not supplier)? I'll folow this thread


I used a sunleaves pioneer IV light and the light from a failed aerogarden...but by the time this grow gets to flower I will have a hps 400w light...floros are alright but I see the really good yield use more light...
I got my seeds from bc bud depot...I have used them before and I usually do business where i have had good experiences...I got my seeds in 16 days from the day I placed my order...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 2, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Sounds like you got a bad pack of seeds man. I've never heard of someone that upset with blueberry. Usually it grows fast, yields a fair amount and is resilient!!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. bongspit give me more pictures


pictures will be coming soon...at this stage it's just not to exciting...


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice selection. What lights are you vegging with on this grow?

I'll be watching. I'm working with bagseeds on my first couple grows, but I can't wait to get some WW seeds eventually... Pics are good! 

Peace


----------



## bongspit (Feb 10, 2008)

finally got batteries for the camera...this is what I use my aerogarden for...
5 white widow are up and 1 blueberry...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

lookkin good man keep us updated man!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

the condiments I'm using on this grow are as follows:
promix15
technaflora MagiCal..magnesium,calcium and iron
plant success...the hydro guy gave me this...
foxfarms peace of mind.
botanicare nutes...pro grow, liquid karma and pro bloom
well this is it, feel free to rattle my cage...all opinions are welcome...
pictures next post....


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

dumb fuck forgot the pictures...must be stoned...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2008)

i have a question bong. how do those peat pellets work?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

I soaked mine in warm water for 5 minutes and then put the cracked seeds in and covered them up and they seem to work fine..I put all my seeds in them, even the ones that had not cracked yet...6 of 8 have come up and I hope the other two will come out soon...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I soaked mine in warm water for 5 minutes and then put the cracked seeds in and covered them up and they seem to work fine..I put all my seeds in them, even the ones that had not cracked yet...6 of 8 have come up and I hope the other two will come out soon...


 when they sprout in the pellets do you put the whole pellet into your soil and it naturally breaks down in your soil. i ask because i have never used them. thanks for the info. i guess the pellets help because after my sprouts come up i have to transplant them into different pots and the transplant can be rough sometimes.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> when they sprout in the pellets do you put the whole pellet into your soil and it naturally breaks down in your soil. i ask because i have never used them. thanks for the info. i guess the pellets help because after my sprouts come up i have to transplant them into different pots and the transplant can be rough sometimes.


when they get ready I put the whole thing in the dirt...the net stuff that their wrapped in breaks down...I have used the peat cups, but this just seems easier to me. I just transplant one time....


----------



## o2hustla (Feb 11, 2008)

hi bong, im growing widow too along with rhino so i'll be watching your grow throughout. feel free to stop by my journal. looking good so far. good luck.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bong, im growing widow too along with rhino so i'll be watching your grow throughout. feel free to stop by my journal. looking good so far. good luck.
> 
> hustla


thanks for stoppin by, I have checked your journal out and will keep an eye on it...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 11, 2008)

hey bong!!!!! How ya been? I have been slackin like hell but im glad to see you have another grow under way ill be watchin


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong!!!!! How ya been? I have been slackin like hell but im glad to see you have another grow under way ill be watchin


thanks for stoppin by...how's things in kayas garden???


----------



## bongspit (Feb 14, 2008)

the first week of their life...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

got the grow room setup today...I ended up with 1 blueberry and 6 white widow...if the blueberry turns out to be a male I might cross it with the white widow...would that be blue widow??


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

looking good bongspit i skipped to the last page but will get reading your new journal tomorrow lol. i love soil havent tryed hydro yet but will at some point. and i really like the grow bags do they save more room then pots? have to try them next grow


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good bongspit i skipped to the last page but will get reading your new journal tomorrow lol. i love soil havent tryed hydro yet but will at some point. and i really like the grow bags do they save more room then pots? have to try them next grow


this is my first time using the bags...so far I like them...they do take less room...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

cool bongspit like i said i need to try them. we should get a seed compony going with all the good strains we have cant wate to mix my plants together lol im stoned dont mind me.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool bongspit like i said i need to try them. we should get a seed compony going with all the good strains we have cant wate to mix my plants together lol im stoned dont mind me.


me toooo.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

its gonna be fun. im gonna mix red diesel with g13 armogeddon and call it red13 armadiesel lol ok time to stop smoking. i really have to read this journal tomorrow good stuff.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*And that makes the choice easy huh?*

*Humm. Lets see; 4 plants or 6 to 8*

**



bongspit said:


> I did both on my last grow I did both and they basically ended at the same time...but my reason is room or not enough of it...the water sports takes up more room...I can do 6-8 plants in dirt or 4 in water...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. Yeah. Do it!!!!*
*That would be awesome. Someone told me the other day that my white widow looked like blue widow and I didn't even think of what the genetics would have been but yes, thats probably it.*

*Now that would make some interesting smoke. *
*I would love to follow along Mr. bong 'cause I 'd like to learn how to do that. I'm purdy sure how but have never attempted it yet.*

*Why didn't you tell me about your journal earlier?*
*I never saw this before But NOW I know where it is. *

*Blue widow sounds really cool. I wish I had a brother I could trade seeds with. That sounds like fun. *

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> got the grow room setup today...I ended up with 1 blueberry and 6 white widow...if the blueberry turns out to be a male I might cross it with the white widow...would that be blue widow??


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nice clean set up too*

*I'm impressed.*

*Lacy*


----------



## bongspit (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for stopping by lacy...I am trying to find a place in the main house that I can grow also...that way I could do some clones and if I am going to pollenate I will need another room...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> got the grow room setup today...I ended up with 1 blueberry and 6 white widow...if the blueberry turns out to be a male I might cross it with the white widow...would that be blue widow??


In crosses the name of the mom goes first. So I think that would make it whiteberry. You should do it and see what kind of seeds you can make. I tried making a whiteberry cross myself but the plant never pollinated. I think b/c I just sprayed it down b4 and after and the water killed the pollen


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

any new pic's comming today? is nice to see all of use getting better with every grow and looking back we all are. good luck


----------



## bongspit (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks blaze...whiteberry sounds good...the blueberry will turn out to be a female....
no pics today bwinn...I will take some tomorrow...I forgot my camera today and was to lazy to retrieve it...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

cool bongspit ill be waiting lol.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

Cant wait for new pics.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 21, 2008)

13 days old 3 days in the bags...can I smoke it yet?????????


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice pics bongspit looks like are plants are around the same age.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks bwinn...how long do you veg?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Nahhh...I'd at least wait another couple of days yet.*
*But just my opinion. You could roll one up as a tester*






**


bongspit said:


> 13 days old 3 days in the bags...can I smoke it yet?????????


----------



## bongspit (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks for stopping by lacy-poo...
I guess I can wait...you know what they say...good things come to those who wait...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*No problem Mr. Bong tang poon.*

*Yes good things come to those who wait and I am waiting patiently...........*










*ok maybe not that patiently*
*I wanna try my new stuff*

*Lacy tron*


bongspit said:


> thanks for stopping by lacy-poo...
> I guess I can wait...you know what they say...good things come to those who wait...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

hi bongspit hows the plants doing? cant wate for some new pics. you know how much i love pics lol. waiting sucks but its awsome to have something to look forward to.


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 22, 2008)

cant wait til they get big....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*You guys have to wait.*
*Right Mr. Bong? *


----------



## bongspit (Feb 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You guys have to wait.*
> *Right Mr. Bong? *


what???


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey B-spit are you using all fluoros on this grow as well? I'm 2 weeks from flowering my first grow and am debating whether I should go with a smaller HPS (only have two plants and am hoping for both to be beautiful women...) or just use fluoros for the whole grow. I vegged with CFLs and they are both relatively short.... BUT SOOO bushy, I really enjoyed your last grow and figured I'd ask your opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lacy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey volcom. I know you are not asking me but I'm such a chatter box I can't help but throw in my 2 cents.*

*I would go with both. get the hps and use the cfls for the bluer tones of spec and you'll have the best 2 plants ever!!!!!!*

*I'm sure mr. Bong will agree.*


*Right mr. Bong*



**


*Lacy*


volcomspin2002 said:


> Hey B-spit are you using all fluoros on this grow as well? I'm 2 weeks from flowering my first grow and am debating whether I should go with a smaller HPS (only have two plants and am hoping for both to be beautiful women...) or just use fluoros for the whole grow. I vegged with CFLs and they are both relatively short.... BUT SOOO bushy, I really enjoyed your last grow and figured I'd ask your opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

any new pics for use? hope all is well


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

volcomspin2002 said:


> Hey B-spit are you using all fluoros on this grow as well? I'm 2 weeks from flowering my first grow and am debating whether I should go with a smaller HPS (only have two plants and am hoping for both to be beautiful women...) or just use fluoros for the whole grow. I vegged with CFLs and they are both relatively short.... BUT SOOO bushy, I really enjoyed your last grow and figured I'd ask your opinion. Thanks in advance


we are going to have to find a shorter name for you...whew, I am too stoned write all that...J/k
this time I am using the floros to veg only...when it comes time to flower I will have a 400w hps...the floros are nice and they did ok...but hps makes the biggest buds...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey volcom. I know you are not asking me but I'm such a chatter box I can't help but throw in my 2 cents.*
> 
> *I would go with both. get the hps and use the cfls for the bluer tones of spec and you'll have the best 2 plants ever!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


I agree...after I get my hps I will use my floros as side lighting etc...

</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

pictures.....this 15 days...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

i love them all lol. thank you for the pics bongspit very nice


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

hey bwinn...this my favorite time...it seems like they change every hour...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey bwinn...this my favorite time...it seems like they change every hour...


i know what you mean bongspit once they get going they get going lol.


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> we are going to have to find a shorter name for you...whew, I am too stoned write all that...J/k
> this time I am using the floros to veg only...when it comes time to flower I will have a 400w hps...the floros are nice and they did ok...but hps makes the biggest buds...


 
HAHA Vol is fine with me... That sounds good.... I ordered a 150 watt HPS for now hopefully it's not too small, but my cabinet is tiny and I feel that I wouldn't be able to keep a 400w cool and it would also be a huge waste of energy for two plants... I only have 4 27watt CFL's on my grow now and I'm fighting to keep below 90 degree temps. Thanks for any and all advice you have and can give me... and thanks Lacy!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

volcomspin2002 said:


> HAHA Vol is fine with me... That sounds good.... I ordered a 150 watt HPS for now hopefully it's not too small, but my cabinet is tiny and I feel that I wouldn't be able to keep a 400w cool and it would also be a huge waste of energy for two plants... I only have 4 27watt CFL's on my grow now and I'm fighting to keep below 90 degree temps. Thanks for any and all advice you have and can give me... and thanks Lacy!


hey vol...150w should be fine for 2 plants in a small area...I do not have a problem with heat right now but I will this summer...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

do you keep growing inside for the summer bong why not move outside


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> do you keep growing inside for the summer bong why not move outside


10 years ago when I bought my little farm, I was surrounded by farm land on 3 sides and a road...now I have houses all around me...I even had to stop breeding border collies because my new neighbors complained to the county commission...I had 3 cows that my daughter used for training the collies to herd...they knocked my fences down and my cows got out...so to make a long story short...growing outdoors would be out of the question...


----------



## Heruk (Feb 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> 10 years ago when I bought my little farm, I was surrounded by farm land on 3 sides and a road...now I have houses all around me...I even had to stop breeding border collies because my new neighbors complained to the county commission...I had 3 cows that my daughter used for training the collies to herd...they knocked my fences down and my cows got out...so to make a long story short...growing outdoors would be out of the question...


damn man that sux
were you growing ten years ago?
my white widow came the day after my mandala safari mix and kc 36
and they threw in a freebie
10 chronics revenge II seeds
Dr chronic is cool
and it only took six days to get all my seeds











No clients until 4:30 and class is canceled today due to inclamate weather
can you say CHILL TIME!?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

hey heruk...thanks for stopping by...I used to grow outside, it was bagseed and it was ok...

some pictures....17 days...I can not find the blueberry, I know it's not the smallest one...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

wow bong they had a little spurt!!!!!!! Those leaves are so nice and big is each one a diffrent plant


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow bong they had a little spurt!!!!!!! Those leaves are so nice and big is each one a diffrent plant


no...there are 6 white widow and 1 blueberry and I got them mixed up...so I am not sure which one is the blueberry...thanks for stoppn by..


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

awsome bongspit. nice pics too


----------



## Heruk (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow bong they had a little spurt!!!!!!! Those leaves are so nice and big is each one a diffrent plant


i agree 
that is the most fun part


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome bongspit. nice pics too


thank you..isn't this fun...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

i heard that blueberry doesent like food much so if there is a plant that gets nutrient burn easy thats probley the blueberry.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> thank you..isn't this fun...


its awsome to watch these plants grow i dont think it will ever get borring and just wate till we start breeding are own so much to look forward to.


----------



## Heruk (Feb 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> no...there are 6 white widow and 1 blueberry and I got them mixed up...so I am not sure which one is the blueberry...thanks for stoppn by..


 
 
that makes it interesting


----------



## DrWatson (Feb 26, 2008)

hey bong im pretty new to the site saw ur last grow it was awesome...I noticed u used peat pellets, well I made the mistake of starting my seeds in peat pellets for my hydro system that I ordered and i have heard they can clog things up but im stuck with em now...thing is the hydro system i ordered won't be in till thursday even though it was supposed to be here last week. In anticipation I started my seeds but because of the delay im stuck with some seedlings waiting to be planted and roots have just started to stick out of the pellets, do you think they will make it to thursday or do i need to buy some potting soil and transplant when my system arrives? any advice would be greatly appreciated...oh yea looks like the new babies are off to a nice start...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> hey bong im pretty new to the site saw ur last grow it was awesome...I noticed u used peat pellets, well I made the mistake of starting my seeds in peat pellets for my hydro system that I ordered and i have heard they can clog things up but im stuck with em now...thing is the hydro system i ordered won't be in till thursday even though it was supposed to be here last week. In anticipation I started my seeds but because of the delay im stuck with some seedlings waiting to be planted and roots have just started to stick out of the pellets, do you think they will make it to thursday or do i need to buy some potting soil and transplant when my system arrives? any advice would be greatly appreciated...oh yea looks like the new babies are off to a nice start...


it depends on how many seeds you have...if you have enough seeds you could go ahead and pot the ones you have already started...then when your system gets here start over...I did hydro and soil last time and it's fun to have both...thanks for stopping by...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

hey bong, you sound like me when you got your strains mixed up haha. i can never keep stuff like that straight. then i am just like fuck it, its all weed.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

hey masta...I could fuck up a one car funeral...it's a good thing I never had twins...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey masta...I could fuck up a one car funeral...it's a good thing I never had twins...


 lol no doubt. oh yeah love the avatar, willie is the man.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lol no doubt. oh yeah love the avatar, willie is the man.


i have seen willie in concert many times...it kind of bums me out that he is 73 years old...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 27, 2008)

I think this is the blueberry...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

whats up bongspit? hows the baby's doing today?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 27, 2008)

they got fed and watered today and their lookn happy...I'll take pics tomorrow...I saw your babies...lookn good also..


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks bongspit i realized the simpler you keep things the better they grow lol. we have come some ways since are first grows lol. awsome job


----------



## bongspit (Feb 28, 2008)

19 days...man, these things are growing like weeds..lol 


in pic #4...the group picture the one in the front left looks to be a different color....


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

those look awsome bongspit. very good grasshopper now you master of weed plant grow lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice BongSpit, looking healthy. Those will take off soon!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks mattso and bwinn...I think the early stages like this are cool, they seem to change every day...


----------



## Heruk (Feb 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey masta...I could fuck up a one car funeral...it's a good thing I never had twins...


lmao


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

yes they grow fast really fast its like xmas every day lol. good luck bongspit cant wate for some new pics.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

21 days...I topped them yesterday and they are already doing their thing....


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 1, 2008)

lookin good i did some topping to the plants that arnt budding yet!!! i like the bag idea cant wait to see how it works


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

awsome bongspit there moving along nice.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks girls and boys...I think I like the bags...maybe too soon to tell though...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 1, 2008)

*Berry nice work there mr. Bong. I do see those new shouts coming up. *


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey...thanks for stoppn by Lacy Poo...how are you??


----------



## DrWatson (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good man...awesome pics, I plan on doing a grow journal for my next grow, I just got my first one off the ground but I got no camera and not much time with school and work, but watching your journals along with a few others I have seen since I joined the site have inspired me to do one this summer...I plan on finishing up this first grow about second week of may...Anyway, just wanna say thanks for the advice earlier and keep up the good work, they look awesome.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 2, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> looking good man...awesome pics, I plan on doing a grow journal for my next grow, I just got my first one off the ground but I got no camera and not much time with school and work, but watching your journals along with a few others I have seen since I joined the site have inspired me to do one this summer...I plan on finishing up this first grow about second week of may...Anyway, just wanna say thanks for the advice earlier and keep up the good work, they look awesome.


thanks for stopping by dr. watson...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up bongspit hows things going?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 2, 2008)

hey bwinn...we had a 70 degree day today...I have been playn outside...you feeling any better today?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey bwinn...we had a 70 degree day today...I have been playn outside...you feeling any better today?


much better thanks for asking. it was a crappy day here in boston glad you had a good one. plants doing good?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey bwinn...we had a 70 degree day today...I have been playn outside...you feeling any better today?


 was nice here too. looks like everyone had cabin fever cuz everyone was out enjoying the sun lol. plants look good and continued luck to you.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 2, 2008)

hey bwinn and masta, thanks for stopping by guys...I have the babies on 24/0, so today I hooked my timer up and put them on 18/6.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

cool bongspit i think plants like a little dark time mine do lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

hey bong things are lookin nice!!! I love bluberry and i cant wait till they start getting buds!!! We just got another three feet in the last couple weeks but i love it


----------



## bongspit (Mar 3, 2008)

*hey kaya...it's 73 here right now and I am gonna go ride my motorcycle...it's supposed to snow tomorrow...that's some pretty weird sh*t...*
*I do not know which is the blueberry...but I guess as they get bigger I will be able to tell..*
*I am going to take some pics if I can make my way to the other end of the house...see if you can tell which one is the blueberry...*
*how was school???*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey bwinn and masta, thanks for stopping by guys...I have the babies on 24/0, so today I hooked my timer up and put them on 18/6.


 i noticed that myself. the plants seem to like dark periods and i started on 24/0 but started to give mine some dark periods also.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 3, 2008)

*21 days...Like I said, I switched to 18/6 they do not seem to be bothered by it...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. You're plants look lovely. *


----------



## bongspit (Mar 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. Bong. You're plants look lovely. *


so do you....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 3, 2008)

.........................................


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

looking good bongspit. you too lacy lol


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 4, 2008)

hi bong, all those babies are looking great man. keep up the good work. i'll be watching lol.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

hows things going bongspit? and how much longer before you flower? i just started mine


----------



## bongspit (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hows things going bongspit? and how much longer before you flower? i just started mine


*hey bwinn...It's going to be at least 3more weeks before I switch to 12/12...my brother is giving me his 600w hps, but he lives 200 miles away and it's goung to be at least 3weeks before I can go. I guess I could go ahead and start the flower with the lights I have and then switch to the hps.*

*hey hustla...thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...It's going to be at least 3more weeks before I switch to 12/12...my brother is giving me his 600w hps, but he lives 200 miles away and it's goung to be at least 3weeks before I can go. I guess I could go ahead and start the flower with the lights I have and then switch to the hps.*
> 
> *hey hustla...thanks for stoppn by...*


you lucky lucky man i want a 600watt hps but my 400watt does a good job for now lol


----------



## DrWatson (Mar 4, 2008)

thats awesome...I wish I could find somebody that would give me a free hps light of any size those little girls are gonna get fat under that light, I'm excited 2 see that...too bad ya gotta wait 3 weeks


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. A free 600 watt hps is nice. *
*Thats awesome.*



bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...It's going to be at least 3more weeks before I switch to 12/12...my brother is giving me his 600w hps, but he lives 200 miles away and it's goung to be at least 3weeks before I can go. I guess I could go ahead and start the flower with the lights I have and then switch to the hps.*
> 
> *hey hustla...thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> you lucky lucky man i want a 600watt hps but my 400watt does a good job for now lol


*hey bwinn...My brother bought a new 1000w that does both hps and mh...he the one he is giving me might need a new bulb, but that's cool...I'll buy a bulb...*



DrWatson said:


> thats awesome...I wish I could find somebody that would give me a free hps light of any size those little girls are gonna get fat under that light, I'm excited 2 see that...too bad ya gotta wait 3 weeks


*hey doc...he is a cool brother...*



Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. Bong. A free 600 watt hps is nice. *
> *Thats awesome.*


*lacy poo...how are you...??*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yo Mr. Bongtang. *
*Wuz up? *
*Now dats wut am talkin bout*

*Aren't I just super cool.*



bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...My brother bought a new 1000w that does both hps and mh...he the one he is giving me might need a new bulb, but that's cool...I'll buy a bulb...*
> 
> *hey doc...he is a cool brother...*
> 
> *lacy poo...how are you...??*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*I could not help myself....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*What the bleep is this supposed to be???*


bongspit said:


> *I could not help myself....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree. what? lolz. 


Helter Skelter 0_o


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hey sky. I think mr. bong is trying to be tricky with us. *


ScarletteSky said:


> I agree. what? lolz.
> 
> 
> Helter Skelter 0_o


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*I am going to ignore both of you...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*....Promise  ????????????*


bongspit said:


> *I am going to ignore both of you...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *....Promise  ????????????*


*I'm ignoring you...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*LMAOOOOOOOOO*

*hahaha. *

*yeah yeah ....sure you are Mr. Bong *
*You can't ignore us cause you love usss*


bongspit said:


> *I'm ignoring you...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Lacy pokes Mr. Bong in the ribs*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*I,m gonna poke you in the eye....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*...............ouch......*

*meany.............*

*Then I'll just wear glasses*




bongspit said:


> *I,m gonna poke you in the eye....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 6, 2008)

lolz, you guys are crazy. I wish my chat would work


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 6, 2008)

isnt it wonderful getting presents like that!!! I had a friend give my 2 400's and a 600 hps now all i need is a conversion bulb for the veg box!!! I have been using the hps and my plants are increadably compact, almost too much. Then they streach a bit when they start budding i am in love with one of my big surs she is like six inches tall with like 11 nodes and at least six inches wide. the leaves are two if my hand. Well back to the grind just wanted to check in they are lookin good bong sounds like you will be getting the light in perfect time to bud that should work out well


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> lolz, you guys are crazy. I wish my chat would work


*hey scarlett...my chat does not work either...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

*hey kaya..yeah free stuff is good...when the cops raided the marijuana cave they confiscated 70 400w hps lights and I was hoping they would auction them, but I never heard anything...I guess someone made off with all that equipment...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 6, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey scarlett...my chat does not work either...*


I am using a p3 game console to access the internet, but the chat never worked on my computer either. It was rejective. 


so, tell me about that blueberry you got there. What kind of high is it? Or have you never smoked it before? A friend of mine tolds me it really, and I quote, "fucks you up good". He's a ghetto white kid......


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I am using a p3 game console to access the internet, but the chat never worked on my computer either. It was rejective.
> 
> 
> so, tell me about that blueberry you got there. What kind of high is it? Or have you never smoked it before? A friend of mine tolds me it really, and I quote, "fucks you up good". He's a ghetto white kid......


*hey scarlett...I have not tried blueberry yet...so far my grows have consisted of bagseed, bubblegum, northern lights and bc kush. So far the bubblegum has been my favorite...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

hows things going bongspit?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hows things going bongspit?


good *good bwinn, how about yourself? I have a car show this weekend so I have been polishing my old truck...and you know, I hate polishing on a vehicle when I am not stoned...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

24 days and all is not well..what do you guys and gals think the problem is...it's just 1 plant and 1 leaf...it's curling up...take a look and let me know what you think....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

*this is the rest of the babies....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

thats wierd i would of thought it was over watering or something like that? whats the ph of your water? and does those grow bags have drain holes?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats wierd i would of thought it was over watering or something like that? whats the ph of your water? and does those grow bags have drain holes?


*my ph is 5.8 and the bags do have holes in them...the only thing I can figure out is, with these bags you have to be careful when watering because you can hit the edge of the bag and it will fold over and your water/nutes go every where and I was watering and the extra water ran into that bag...so it could be to much water?? and it's just that one leaf, the rest of the plant looks good so far.....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

i dont know. as long as the rest of the plant is good. maybe its a retarded leaf lol


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> 24 days and all is not well..what do you guys and gals think the problem is...it's just 1 plant and 1 leaf...it's curling up...take a look and let me know what you think....


In the first pic I noticed some discoloration in the middle of the leaves. It looks like ozone damage to me.

If the problem is only affecting one leaf it can't be a nutrient problem. Did you spill anything on it? Maybe nute water?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *my ph is 5.8 and the bags do have holes in them...the only thing I can figure out is, with these bags you have to be careful when watering because you can hit the edge of the bag and it will fold over and your water/nutes go every where and I was watering and the extra water ran into that bag...so it could be to much water?? and it's just that one leaf, the rest of the plant looks good so far.....*


I have questions. If you are growing is soil why would your pH be 5.8? I thought the pH for soil was like 6.3 to 6.8? Or does it depend on the strain? I wonder if I did my grow right now lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> In the first pic I noticed some discoloration in the middle of the leaves. It looks like ozone damage to me.
> 
> If the problem is only affecting one leaf it can't be a nutrient problem. Did you spill anything on it? Maybe nute water?





ScarletteSky said:


> I have questions. If you are growing is soil why would your pH be 5.8? I thought the pH for soil was like 6.3 to 6.8? Or does it depend on the strain? I wonder if I did my grow right now lol.


*hey scarlett...I could have spilled nute water on it...*
*as for the ph, I use tap water and let it set, so all the chlorine evaporates. I left it at 5.8-6.0 because when you use the stuff to raise ph it's a pain in the ass to get it right. I am not really sure what the recomended ph is for soil...I guess I will look that up...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

i also use tap water. do you have anything to check for clorine in the water? because if you have hard water the clorine could stay in it for 2 or 3 days. i also add stuff to my water to remove clorine.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo Mr. Bongtang. *
> *Wuz up? *
> *Now dats wut am talkin bout*
> 
> *Aren't I just super cool.*


 
lol
bongtang
your a lucky man
i want some nick names from the ladies too


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey kaya..yeah free stuff is good...when the cops raided the marijuana cave they confiscated 70 400w hps lights and I was hoping they would auction them, but I never heard anything...I guess someone made off with all that equipment...*


 
marijuana cave?


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i also use tap water. do you have anything to check for clorine in the water? because if you have hard water the clorine could stay in it for 2 or 3 days. i also add stuff to my water to remove clorine.


 
yea when i dont want to wait 3 days for the chlorine to get out of the tap water i use a fish tank tap water conditioner
neutralizes chlorine and adds slime coat


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

Heruk said:


> marijuana cave?


this the story of the marijuana...it's about 3 miles from my house...
On Marijuana | The Great Tennessee Marijuana Cave


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Heruk said:


> yea when i dont want to wait 3 days for the chlorine to get out of the tap water i use a fish tank tap water conditioner
> neutralizes chlorine and adds slime coat


ive never got the slim coat lol. but it works awsome.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

and even when i add it i still wate 2 days before i use just to make shore.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

wait 2 days?
that takes all the fun out


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> this the story of the marijuana...it's about 3 miles from my house...
> On Marijuana | The Great Tennessee Marijuana Cave


Nice basement bs
party at your place
hehe


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Heruk said:


> wait 2 days?
> that takes all the fun out


lol if i have to i dont wate but i try to keep 4 or 5 gallons of fresh water on hand so i never run out. what type do you use? this is mine


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol if i have to i dont wate but i try to keep 4 or 5 gallons of fresh water on hand so i never run out. what type do you use? this is mine


i do the same
i use this


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

Heruk said:


> i do the same
> i use this


*I wonder if wally world sells this...I usually fill 6 1-gallon jugs up, so they set 3 or 4 days before I use it...*


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

You can use that stuff. But I read somewere that if used to oftem it can make your soil/ medium a little Acidic or Basic can remember. But I use it somtimes if I need to water my plants without waiting for 24hours. THey dont seem to mind at all.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

mine just has stuff to remove clorine. some of them have things in it like aloe or things for fish scales and stuff. and thats why after i add it i still wate a couple days before useing. thanks for the info mattso101 ill have to check the soil ph now lol.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

in my humble opinion
herbs in the solution should help


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_I let the water sit for at least a day and then just before I am ready to feed my girls, I put in the nutes but I on well water._
_I think letting the water sit for 3 or 4 days is good . Aquarium neutralizer would work too. Its all organic. Has to be._

_wally world_

_Hey Mr Bongpoon tang _


bongspit said:


> *I wonder if wally world sells this...I usually fill 6 1-gallon jugs up, so they set 3 or 4 days before I use it...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*hey lacy..just got home...I checked out your buds...they are awesome...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thanks mr. Bong. *
*Now I am getting some real bud porn *

*Love it love it *


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy..just got home...I checked out your buds...they are awesome...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 9, 2008)

hi bong, your plants are looking great man, the plant with the curled leaf looks like overwater, i have been told the best ph for soil is around 6.8 as the plants like it slightly acidic but not too much, but if your plants are doing fine at 5.8 i wouldnt change it. good luck mate.

hustla


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> 24 days and all is not well..what do you guys and gals think the problem is...it's just 1 plant and 1 leaf...it's curling up...take a look and let me know what you think....


has the leaf been resting on a light?
or has it come round now?.
nice looking plants.
i have seen them kind of bag/pots before.
dont they damage the roots? when moving them around?.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

what up bongspit


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> has the leaf been resting on a light?
> or has it come round now?.
> nice looking plants.
> i have seen them kind of bag/pots before.
> dont they damage the roots? when moving them around?.


*hey CM...I do not think it touched a light...it does not look any better, but it doesn't look any worse and it's only one leaf the rest of the plant looks great. I am getting ready to post new pics...so far I like the bags, you just have to be careful when watering...I pick them up by the edges so I do not think it hurt the roots...thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> what up bongspit


*hey bwinn...I have been at the car show all day and I am tarred and hungry...*
*I gettn ready to add some pics...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...I have been at the car show all day and I am tarred and hungry...*
> *I gettn ready to add some pics...*


 alright cant wait for some pics. tarred are ya, man you must have lived in texas at some point lol. i lived there for a while and when you leave they say "yall come back now ya hear" haha. anyways i am high and rambling but.....pics yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

cool
pics
i just cut down all of my lowryder grow 
check it out
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruk-s-lowryder-2-low-3.html#post617241


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*27 days...they are looking good I think...I moved them all around so they get different light angles...picture #8 is the one with the funky leaf....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

man they are lookin great. the one in the fifth pic has huge leaves.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> alright cant wait for some pics. tarred are ya, man you must have lived in texas at some point lol. i lived there for a while and when you leave they say "yall come back now ya hear" haha. anyways i am high and rambling but.....pics yeah thats the ticket.


*hey masta...yeah I lived in texas for a while, but I live in tennessee now and we talk the same way as those texas fucks...*


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

damn
looking good man
done with your other smoke yet?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> cool
> pics
> i just cut down all of my lowryder grow
> check it out
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruk-s-lowryder-2-low-3.html#post617241


*hey** heruk...man you got some huge buds...GOOD JOB.....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> damn
> looking good man
> done with your other smoke yet?


*hell yes....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*be back in a little...gotta eat....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...yeah I lived in texas for a while, but I live in tennessee now and we talk the same way as those texas fucks...*


 oh yeah me too. i am not in tenn but i could say howdy neighbor lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

hows the plants today bongspit? did you remember to turn the clocks ahead? i forgot i did and thought my timer was fucked up lol.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey"]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruk-s-lowryder-2-low-3.html#post617241


*hey[/url] heruk...man you got some huge buds...GOOD JOB.....*[/quote]

lol
thx man
cant wait till curing is done


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hell yes....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. I luv your new avatar!!! *


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. Bong. I luv your new avatar!!! *


*thank you lacy...that's me hairy pothead...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I luv it _

_Oh Mr. Bong, I really needed that chuckle. _




bongspit said:


> *thank you lacy...that's me hairy pothead...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*lacy...how do you like this truck? I know you are not a "truck girl"....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_WOW. You really are good at this truck thing. _

_So whatelse you good at?_

__







bongspit said:


> *lacy...how do you like this truck? I know you are not a "truck girl"....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _WOW. You really are good at this truck thing. _
> 
> _So whatelse you good at?_
> 
> __


*I make some killer fried chicken....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_heehee...ok then_

_ A man that can cook_


bongspit said:


> *I make some killer fried chicken....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *lacy...how do you like this truck? I know you are not a "truck girl"....*


coming from where I am makes me a truck fan. ^_^ Its beautiful.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I make some killer fried chicken....*


i'll bring the biscuits!!! let's make it a threesome guyz


----------



## Lacy (Mar 10, 2008)

_......................................................._



ScarletteSky said:


> i'll bring the biscuits!!! let's make it a threesome guyz


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _heehee...ok then_
> 
> _ A man that can cook_


i can cook, but i cannot build great truck like that.
good job.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

hey bong, is that your truck ? it looks cool man, i like the classic looking trucks. oh, i can cook too lol.

hustla


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking gr8 bongspit, i had to go back a few pages through all the truck and food talk, not that im complaining  is it 27 days from seed or when the popped? they r looking mighty fine too, i have a bit of a mutant plant with funny lookin leaves, look!

Error
it says error but it still works 

i can cook too! my favourite is curry though, hmmmm.
Kebab, spliff, beer, i wish it was friday night again.
Jolly


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> coming from where I am makes me a truck fan. ^_^ Its beautiful.


*thank you scarlett...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> i'll bring the biscuits!!! let's make it a threesome guyz


*hubba hubba...we will need some gravy....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i can cook, but i cannot build great truck like that.
> good job.


*thanks crazy...*



o2hustla said:


> hey bong, is that your truck ? it looks cool man, i like the classic looking trucks. oh, i can cook too lol.
> 
> hustla


*hey hustla...some of the purist give me a hard time about that truck because it has all of modern mechanicals, but it is fast and dependable and it has A/C...*



TheJollyBrother said:


> Looking gr8 bongspit, i had to go back a few pages through all the truck and food talk, not that im complaining  is it 27 days from seed or when the popped? they r looking mighty fine too, i have a bit of a mutant plant with funny lookin leaves, look!
> 
> Error
> it says error but it still works
> ...


*hey TJB...thanks for stoppn by...27 days from when they popped...those are some funny lookn leaves what strain is that??*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _......................................................._


*lacy is shocked...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

hows things going today bongspit?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*good bwinn...how about yourself??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

things are going good but i ran out of weed lol. cant wate for harvest time


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

your truck looks good man, what does it matter if you have all the new kit in it ? its just going to be more reliable and faster than theirs lol. im a bike man myself, i dont have a car licence. id rather be on 2 wheels than 4 lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> your truck looks good man, what does it matter if you have all the new kit in it ? its just going to be more reliable and faster than theirs lol. im a bike man myself, i dont have a car licence. id rather be on 2 wheels than 4 lol.


*hey hustla...In the U.S. your screwed if you do not have a vehicle of some kind, because we have no public transportation to speak of...I am a 2 wheel guy myself, I have been riding for 40 years...In this country people...for the most part look down on motorcycle riders...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey hustla...In the U.S. your screwed if you do not have a vehicle of some kind, because we have no public transportation to speak of...I am a 2 wheel guy myself, I have been riding for 40 years...In this country people...for the most part look down on motorcycle riders...*


you dont have buses or trains bongspit where you live? in boston we have tones of trains and buses even mbta boats i guess thats one good thing about the city lol.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey hustla...In the U.S. your screwed if you do not have a vehicle of some kind, because we have no public transportation to speak of...I am a 2 wheel guy myself, I have been riding for 40 years...In this country people...for the most part look down on motorcycle riders...*


its the same in the uk most of the time, most people hate bikers or organ donors as they refer to us. ive been riding for almost 20 years now and love every minute of it. i dont get out on the bike much now but im hopeing to get some more miles on the tyres very soon . as long as my back can take it.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 10, 2008)

Hye bongspit, yeahh its looks weird doesnt it, i fugure it must be a mutant because my other looks great, its AK/Bubblegum a "serious" combo 
Bikers, ahh yeah!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> you dont have buses or trains bongspit where you live? in boston we have tones of trains and buses even mbta boats i guess thats one good thing about the city lol.


*I live close to nashville and they buses, but they are not very dependable and nasty...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I live close to nashville and they buses, but they are not very dependable and nasty...*


cool you ever go to the grand ol opry? and the buses suck here too.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool you ever go to the grand ol opry? and the buses suck here too.


*I have been to the opry...I used to date a girl whose father was in the business...I do not go to nashville much anymore...nashville used to be "quaint"...now it's just another big ol crowded city...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have been to the opry...I used to date a girl whose father was in the business...I do not go to nashville much anymore...nashville used to be "quaint"...now it's just another big ol crowded city...*


cool i would like to go there.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _......................................................._


hahaha, hey lacy can you do the gravy? lol, if not i am sure I can lolz.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey hustla...In the U.S. your screwed if you do not have a vehicle of some kind, because we have no public transportation to speak of...I am a 2 wheel guy myself, I have been riding for 40 years...In this country people...for the most part look down on motorcycle riders...*


You ride a motorcycle!!!! That is so cool! Bongspit you are in the wrong area if people round there don't like bikes lol. That's just unamerican. They have buses here too, but I'm scared of them. Lots of freako's you know?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> You ride a motorcycle!!!! That is so cool! Bongspit you are in the wrong area if people round there don't like bikes lol. That's just unamerican. They have buses here too, but I'm scared of them. Lots of freako's you know?


*one my favorite places to ride a motorcycle is in your area...have you heard of deals gap? it's more fun than sex..almost...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*just thought I would add some random pics...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *one my favorite places to ride a motorcycle is in your area...have you heard of deals gap? it's more fun than sex..almost...*


deals gap eh? Don't you mean "the dragon". lolz, yes I have heard of it and it might just be funner than sex......but I doubt it. It's a very close second lol. 


Yeah, my area offers lots of places to go riding. I loved going 4 wheeling back in the day ^_^ Good Times.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *just thought I would add some random pics...*


looking really grean and leafy. Mine has an odd smell now. They are in their night cycle and creeping up from under the door is this skunky smell. I swear it smells like concentrated arm pit. I have no idea what strain this is because it was bagseed. Could I have actually gotten hold of some skunk? That would be sweet. But today is the first day I actually started smelling this odor.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

nice pic's bongspit. looking good.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> looking really grean and leafy. Mine has an odd smell now. They are in their night cycle and creeping up from under the door is this skunky smell. I swear it smells like concentrated arm pit. I have no idea what strain this is because it was bagseed. Could I have actually gotten hold of some skunk? That would be sweet. But today is the first day I actually started smelling this odor.


*hey scarlette...when my kush got to the end of it's growth it had real strong skunk smell, when I would open the door it smelled like someone had been smoking weed...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice pic's bongspit. looking good.


*thanks bwinn...I just checked on your journal and yours are looking good also...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 12, 2008)

looking nice and healthy bong, keep up the good work man.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*hey hustla...thanks man...I just checked your journal , your lady widow is looking sweet...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 12, 2008)

wow they look good bong glad to see things are going well.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*thanks kaya...I will post some pics later this afternoon..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

cant wate for some new pics bongspit im shore they will be awsome


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*hey bwinn...as soon as the plumber leaves I am going to water them and take some pics...today will be day 30 and I am going to add the fox farms peace of mind, it says to add it every 30 days....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*day 30...just fed them and talked to them for while and they doing fine....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*a few more.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

man that topping you did helped them bush out nicely. got some big fat leaves on some of them too. real purty.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *day 30...just fed them and talked to them for while and they doing fine....*


lmao

hey is that the t5 giving off that purple hue?
it shure adds to the beauty of the plants
and i like those bags man
they look very easy to manage and clean


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> man that topping you did helped them bush out nicely. got some big fat leaves on some of them too. real purty.


*hey masta...thanks, I topped a couple of them a second time and I think that has helped...*



Heruk said:


> lmao
> 
> hey is that the t5 giving off that purple hue?
> it shure adds to the beauty of the plants
> ...


*hey heruk...I think the purple hue comes from the t5 thats hanging from the tripod...*
*so far the bags are cool, you just have to be careful when you water, if catch an edge the water will go every where.... I did not put anything in the bottom of them for drainage...maybe I should have??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice pic's bongspit. plants are looking there best cant wate to see some bud growing lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice pic's bongspit. plants are looking there best cant wate to see some bud growing lol.


*I know...I would love to start flowering them...I think they are big enough...but I will get not my hps for 2 weeks...I wonder if it hurt to go ahead and start flowering with this light and the switch to hps????*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

you should be fine. maybe wate a week before you get the new lights? the first week or so the plants just start to show sex but once it starts makeing buds you will have the right light.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*this one is showing sex...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

cool and im sorry i ment pre flowers lol. thats a good looking plant.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*thank you sir...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 13, 2008)

hi bong, those plants are filling out nicely now man. you could start to flower them with the lights you have and then put them under the hps when you get it. keep up the good work mate.

hustla


----------



## HoLE (Mar 13, 2008)

looking good B-spit,,,nice colours and very healthy looking,,,I don't think you would have a problem tripping the plants now and changing the light when you get it,,even in nature the amount of light plants get fluctuates,,plants outside grow in spring,,then get hot summer sun for 2 months,,then on off sun in the fall,,maybe your plants will just think it was cloudy out,,lol,,anyway,,good luck man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bong, those plants are filling out nicely now man. you could start to flower them with the lights you have and then put them under the hps when you get it. keep up the good work mate.
> 
> hustla


*hey hustla...thanks for stopping by...I think thats what I am going to do....*



HoLE said:


> looking good B-spit,,,nice colours and very healthy looking,,,I don't think you would have a problem tripping the plants now and changing the light when you get it,,even in nature the amount of light plants get fluctuates,,plants outside grow in spring,,then get hot summer sun for 2 months,,then on off sun in the fall,,maybe your plants will just think it was cloudy out,,lol,,anyway,,good luck man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*hey HoLE...glad to have you back...I think I am going to give them another week, that way it would only be a*
*1 more week until they got the hps...*


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, Can I see a close up of the preflower? Mine sorda looks similar I just need a closer pic to determine for sure.... Your plants are looking great man... My plants are on their 4th day of flower and ones showing what seems to be female characteristics.... Going to give it a few more days though...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

volcomspin2002 said:


> Hey, Can I see a close up of the preflower? Mine sorda looks similar I just need a closer pic to determine for sure.... Your plants are looking great man... My plants are on their 4th day of flower and ones showing what seems to be female characteristics.... Going to give it a few more days though...


I am getting ready to post some pics now...my camera, which usually takes real nice close ups is acting silly...so I will try to show the preflowers...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*31 days...I can not believe 1 day made this much difference...I had to raise my light 4 inches...they must have liked the FF peace of mind...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*this is the blueberry...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 13, 2008)

looking good bong, what strain is the plant with the red stem ?

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> looking good bong, what strain is the plant with the red stem ?
> 
> hustla


*supposed to be white widow....*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 13, 2008)

it just looks different mate, my white widow has reddish bits but not as much as your does. mine has got it on little bits of the branches. do you have a pic of the whole plant ?


----------



## BadJuJu (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't really know too much, but my current white widows started reddish/brown on the stem and are starting to go shed the brown and go bright green(not sure if thats good though lol)


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

maybe its the blueberry? have you found that plant yet? looking good bongspit cant wate for some bud pic's lol


----------



## 29menace (Mar 13, 2008)

looking great man.. keep up the good wrk..


----------



## 29menace (Mar 13, 2008)

the red bits on the stems could be stress coz ive noticed that weneva i do things like top them it causes them to get red blotchy bits on the main stem..


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> it just looks different mate, my white widow has reddish bits but not as much as your does. mine has got it on little bits of the branches. do you have a pic of the whole plant ?


*this is the plant with red..*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> maybe its the blueberry? have you found that plant yet? looking good bongspit cant wate for some bud pic's lol


*this one is the blueberry...I'm pretty sure...it looks totally different than the others...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

29menace said:


> looking great man.. keep up the good wrk..


*thanks liitle bro...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*this is the one with the red stem...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

BadJuJu said:


> I don't really know too much, but my current white widows started reddish/brown on the stem and are starting to go shed the brown and go bright green(not sure if thats good though lol)


*thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking plants dude! When did you top them? Sorry, I'm to lazy to read through the whole journal. I'm interested to see how these turn out. I ordered the exact two strains yesterday. My last (and first) grow was bag seed. I want to see the difference when I have a real, known strain. Thanks for taking the time to post the journal.
bd


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking plants dude! When did you top them? Sorry, I'm to lazy to read through the whole journal. I'm interested to see how these turn out. I ordered the exact two strains yesterday. My last (and first) grow was bag seed. I want to see the difference when I have a real, known strain. Thanks for taking the time to post the journal.
> bd


*I topped them when they were about 21 days old...thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 14, 2008)

hey bong hows things? The grow is lookin great as always! How have you been otherwise? im getting anxious for spring and the chicks just spent their first night out


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong hows things? The grow is lookin great as always! How have you been otherwise? im getting anxious for spring and the chicks just spent their first night out


*I'm well...thank you. I think have you motivated me into raising some chickens...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 14, 2008)

hi bong, hows things going today man ? do you have any more pics lol ?

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

whats up bongspit? hows things going today


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bong, hows things going today man ? do you have any more pics lol ?
> 
> hustla





bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit? hows things going today


*hey hustla and bwinn...it's raining here today, so i'm being bored...I should take some pictures...lol*
*I was cleaning out a desk drawer and found a seed...I do not know what it is?? it does not look anything like anything I have planted lately. I put it in peat pellet yesterday and it is already cracked and coming out...weird*
*You know that old saying about what's worse...money and no weed or no money and weed..........*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

cool i cant wate to see what that seed turns out to be.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

*picture #1 is the mystery seed...I had to raise the lights again today....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

i have a good feeling about pic 1 lol. nice pic's bongspit have you ever smoked blue berry?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i have a good feeling about pic 1 lol. nice pic's bongspit have you ever smoked blue berry?


*I do not think I have ever smoked blueberry...my brother got the seeds from amsterdam seed co. he ordered blue mystic and when the seeds came they were labeled blueberry...it took him 2months to get the seeds so he just said fuck it and kept the blueberry...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

where the blue berrys the same amount as the blue mystic seeds? at least they keeped it blue lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> where the blue berrys the same amount as the blue mystic seeds? at least they keeped it blue lol


*my brother is an excellent grower, he grew bubblegum for us and they were huge...it lasted us almost 2 years....BUT he is the most nervous person about growing I have ever seen in my life. I usually order the seeds for him, so when these seeds took forever to get to him he was sure he was in trouble...plus his crazy-ass wife fucks with him about it...*
the blueberry was not as expensive as the blue mystic


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *my brother is an excellent grower, he grew bubblegum for us and they were huge...it lasted us almost 2 years....BUT he is the most nervous person about growing I have ever seen in my life. I usually order the seeds for him, so when these seeds took forever to get to him he was sure he was in trouble...plus his crazy-ass wife fucks with him about it...*


 that is cracking me up. i get a little paranoid too and of course the women gotta always fuk with you about your grow lol.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 14, 2008)

hi bong, those plants are looking great man, i hope the mystery seedling grows into something real nice.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *my brother is an excellent grower, he grew bubblegum for us and they were huge...it lasted us almost 2 years....BUT he is the most nervous person about growing I have ever seen in my life. I usually order the seeds for him, so when these seeds took forever to get to him he was sure he was in trouble...plus his crazy-ass wife fucks with him about it...*
> the blueberry was not as expensive as the blue mystic


that sucks i wouldent order from them anymore.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 14, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *my brother is an excellent grower, he grew bubblegum for us and they were huge...it lasted us almost 2 years....BUT he is the most nervous person about growing I have ever seen in my life. I usually order the seeds for him, so when these seeds took forever to get to him he was sure he was in trouble...plus his crazy-ass wife fucks with him about it...*
> the blueberry was not as expensive as the blue mystic


sounds like my brother


----------



## bongspit (Mar 15, 2008)

*welcome to the jungle...picture #2 is the mystery seed...*


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

good shit looks nice. T5s are hype!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 15, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> good shit looks nice. T5s are hype!


yeah I like the t5 for vegging, but I am switching to 400w hps for flowering...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

bongspit said:


> yeah I like the t5 for vegging, but I am switching to 400w hps for flowering...


you will be happy with the 400watt hps. tighter buds faster growth what more do you want lol. good luck cant wate to see that bad boy in action lol.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice loookin grow man, when shud i top my plants, people please take time to read thru and check em out, mine are a bit stressed out, because of the 600w mh lol, i burnt emm but look how well they recovered, as i was sayin ur gonna flower with 400w hps and ull get loads, of bud i must get loads too with 600w hps , no?


----------



## yelodrvr (Mar 15, 2008)

hey bongspit.
what where those t5. 2 bulb or 4 bulb? 2ft or 4ft? 

nice grow man.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 15, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> very nice loookin grow man, when shud i top my plants, people please take time to read thru and check em out, mine are a bit stressed out, because of the 600w mh lol, i burnt emm but look how well they recovered, as i was sayin ur gonna flower with 400w hps and ull get loads, of bud i must get loads too with 600w hps , no?


*hey grimreefa, thanks for stoppn by...I topped at 21 days and topped a few more of them at 28 days...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 15, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> hey bongspit.
> what where those t5. 2 bulb or 4 bulb? 2ft or 4ft?
> 
> nice grow man.


*hey yelodrvr, thanks for stoppn by...the light is a sunleaves pioneer IV*






You can easily provide your plants with high-intensity, low-heat horticultural light with an efficient *Sunleaves Pioneer IV Grow* T5 fluorescent fixture. This Pioneer features an exclusive wide dispersion reflector designed to cover a larger growing area than most fluorescent fixtures. Unit comes with a built-in 120-volt outlet to link multiple systems together and four VitaLUME PLUS T5 Grow tubes to provide the spectrum plants need to produce plentiful vegetative growth. Pioneer fixture includes built-in ballast, hanging hardware, 11-foot power cord and a five-year warranty. The Pioneer IV measures 47" x 15" with a depth of 2 1/4".


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

thats a good result wit hthe flouro's bong, they keep the plants nice and compact.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> thats a good result wit hthe flouro's bong, they keep the plants nice and compact.
> 
> hustla


*I hate to say this but...they really seem to like that aerogarden light...I keep both of them right on top of the plants...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

what type of light are you using for the aero garden ?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> what type of light are you using for the aero garden ?


*I am just using the light from the aerogarden, the rest of it is for sh*t...the bulbs in the aerogarden are*






Our special, high output, full spectrum, energy efficient grow bulbs provide the optimal amount and type of light needed for robust growth in the AeroGarden Classic and Pro100. We recommend replacing your grow bulbs every six months to maximize their growing ability.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

looking good bongspit. i like the setup you have very nice


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...I hope my girls grow up to look as nice as yours...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

oh right bong, they are just big cfl's but full spectrum. nice.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn...I hope my girls grow up to look as nice as yours...*


they will be your one of us greenthumb's lol


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 17, 2008)

what's up bong? Lookin' good there, I have been away....I had a party for my late b-day. I drank the worm. Good times. I got some new pics uploaded....good bud porn. ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*hey scarlett...thanks for stoppn by...I will be checkn out that bud porn...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*36 days ..I think...pic #1 is the mystery seed...I have one of the white widows that growing a lot faster than the rest...I read somewhere on here that if you have a plant that is out growing the others it will be male..??...it is pic #8*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice pic's bongspit plants look nice and healthy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...I am going to give them 1 more week and then start flowering...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 17, 2008)

looking good bong, i see you got that shorty raised up near the light. just like you i use whatever i can to raise them up.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looking good bong, i see you got that shorty raised up near the light. just like you i use whatever i can to raise them up.


*hey masta...yeah that was a good idea...I owe you a rep on that one...I looked around trying to find stuff to set them on, you have to be careful with the bags as opposed to a pot...the bags aren't as stable...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Hey Mr. Bong!_
_What ya doing?_
_Oh yeah. Youre dryBummer_
_I would not like to be without my weed right now._


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*thanks lacy...ol buddy... for rubbing it in...I will have some about the 1st of june..*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yeah. I thought about that after I pushed send._

_Sowwy_











_Must suck to be you right now. _



_I'm BAD!_




bongspit said:


> *thanks lacy...ol buddy... for rubbing it in...I will have some about the 1st of june..*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 17, 2008)

Having to wait for your bud just makes it that much better when you finally get to smoke some! I had to wait 4 months for mine and it was worth the wait.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah...what bulldog said...........


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Yes! I suppose that is true of other things also._
_The longer you wait ......._
_the BETTER it is. _

_for sure_


bulldog said:


> Having to wait for your bud just makes it that much better when you finally get to smoke some! I had to wait 4 months for mine and it was worth the wait.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 18, 2008)

hehe hey bong that is a big bummer outta weed????
Hope you are well otherwise, any new thoughts about chickens? Mine are getting huge i just posted new pics. 

I was wondering have you grown blueberry before?


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

looking great B-shhhhhpit(sorry,,been drinkin),,,,to bad we weren't more like Star Trek yet,,I'd send ya some pot ,,,,via the transporter

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

how the plants doing today bongspit and how much longer till you get your light? cant wate to see how the plants react to it


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looking great B-shhhhhpit(sorry,,been drinkin),,,,to bad we weren't more like Star Trek yet,,I'd send ya some pot ,,,,via the transporter
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*hey HoLE...yeah that would be great...or like those air tubes banks have...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

*I'd give you some weed if I could Mr. Bong.*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hehe hey bong that is a big bummer outta weed????
> Hope you are well otherwise, any new thoughts about chickens? Mine are getting huge i just posted new pics.
> 
> I was wondering have you grown blueberry before?


*hey kaya...no, I have never smoked blueberry...*
*I am going to do some chickens, but I am going to get them after the last freeze...probably a month...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> how the plants doing today bongspit and how much longer till you get your light? cant wate to see how the plants react to it


*hey bwinn...I am going in 2 weeks to get my light...I took this pic today and somebody told me my ppm was to low...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'd give you some weed if I could Mr. Bong.*


*thank you ...your so kind...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I AM kind!_


bongspit said:


> *thank you ...your so kind...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I AM kind!_


*smootchie will bite you if you mess wid me...




*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

cool attack dog.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...I am going in 2 weeks to get my light...I took this pic today and somebody told me my ppm was to low...*


what is your ppm? and are you giving them full strength nutrients?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> what is your ppm? and are you giving them full strength nutrients?


*my ppm is 500-600...I was told that is why my stems are red and the foliage is light green. I am still using the same amount that I started out with...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *smootchie will bite you if you mess wid me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *gasp* you have a shitzu?!!!! I used to own a ton of those....not all at once though. I am not really a dog person anymore, but I still find these puppies cute!!!! 

I didn't know you ran out of weed! You should have been at my bday party this past weekend. It was very wild, we ended up smoking an ounce of weed, drinking southern comfort, captain morgan's rum and coke, tequila shots, and jello shots with vodka in them. 

I actually got my brother's future fiance high.....and very very very drunk. It was the first time I have ever met this person, and she got so smashed. Don't you love headstart teachers? ^^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> *gasp* you have a shitzu?!!!! I used to own a ton of those....not all at once though. I am not really a dog person anymore, but I still find these puppies cute!!!!
> 
> I didn't know you ran out of weed! You should have been at my bday party this past weekend. It was very wild, we ended up smoking an ounce of weed, drinking southern comfort, captain morgan's rum and coke, tequila shots, and jello shots with vodka in them.
> 
> I actually got my brother's future fiance high.....and very very very drunk. It was the first time I have ever met this person, and she got so smashed. Don't you love headstart teachers? ^^


*smootchy is a peekapoo...she is my attack dog...*
*your b-party sounds wild...your a bad girl...you got a school teacher high...I would have loved to see that...lol*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *smootchy is a peekapoo...she is my attack dog...*
> *your b-party sounds wild...your a bad girl...you got a school teacher high...I would have loved to see that...lol*


a peekapoo? seriously? Well, smootchie is still adorable even if she isn't a shitzu.
I am a bad girl, but only on my birthday ^^ 
Yup, I got a headstart teacher high. She grew up very sheltered, I think she said her family was so poor they couldn't even afford for her to have a bicycle. 

I was smoking a blueberry blunt and was like "is there real weed in there?" and of course I said yes ^_^ and then she asked if she could try it. I had to show her how to hit a blunt, because she honestly didn't know. She had never seen weed before. 
She drank like 6 jello shooter, drank a rum and coke i gave her, some wine, then she threw up an hour or two later and started drinking again but this time it was southern comfort and a toke off of a blueberry blunt.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Goodnight Mr. Bong! *


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> a peekapoo? seriously? Well, smootchie is still adorable even if she isn't a shitzu.
> I am a bad girl, but only on my birthday ^^
> Yup, I got a headstart teacher high. She grew up very sheltered, I think she said her family was so poor they couldn't even afford for her to have a bicycle.
> 
> ...


*I have never smoked blueberry...only one of mine cracked, so I hope it's a female... I bet that was hilarious watching a teacher and future sis in-law get all fucked up...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 18, 2008)

I should make that more clear. it was a blueberry flavored blunt. I wish it had been blueberry weed lolz. But yeah, it was a first. 

I am about to post some pics so stay tuned ^_^


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

give them full strength nutrients the bigger the plant gets the more food it needs. the plants will let you know when they want more by growing slower or turning red and other things or the ph of the water is off and the plant cant take up nutrients so far i found that 6.3 is good for soil. good luck sending vibes now lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

whats up bongspit hows the weather where you are? its snowing here in boston really shity weather.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit hows the weather where you are? its snowing here in boston really shity weather.


*hey bwinn...we had a terrible night..tornados, storms all night. the electricity was out for a while. we had 45 mph winds and so, I have some messes to clean up...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

shit thats suck atleast your ok.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> give them full strength nutrients the bigger the plant gets the more food it needs. the plants will let you know when they want more by growing slower or turning red and other things or the ph of the water is off and the plant cant take up nutrients so far i found that 6.3 is good for soil. good luck sending vibes now lol


*thanks bwinn...I am going to feed/water today...do you feed every time you water? I am goin to up my ppm to about 700...they are growing fast, so I think I have been pretty close...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn...I am going to feed/water today...do you feed every time you water? I am goin to up my ppm to about 700...they are growing fast, so I think I have been pretty close...*


yes i feed everyday just anuff to give the pot some wieght not so much that it comes out the bottom.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes i feed everyday just anuff to give the pot some wieght not so much that it comes out the bottom.


*cool...I see where some people feed like every other time they water and such...and that doesn't seem to make any sense. I think because I did hydro last time I have been nervous about the nutes...with hydro you have to be so careful because things can go bad fast...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_You should let your soil dry out slightly before watering or feeding again. To water everyday does not allow this._


bongspit said:


> *cool...I see where some people feed like every other time they water and such...and that doesn't seem to make any sense. I think because I did hydro last time I have been nervous about the nutes...with hydro you have to be so careful because things can go bad fast...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*If you are worried about bute burn what you can do is water splightly first, then add then nutes.*


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *36 days ..I think...pic #1 is the mystery seed...I have one of the white widows that growing a lot faster than the rest...I read somewhere on here that if you have a plant that is out growing the others it will be male..??...it is pic #8*


there looking really good homie keep it up and as 4 the male if its some good u should breed it with the female white widow u got and have lots of killer seeds check out my journal if u get a chance

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Yeah Homie!!!!!!!!*

* Thats was priceless.*


grodrowithme said:


> there looking really good homie keep it up and as 4 the male if its some good u should breed it with the female white widow u got and have lots of killer seeds check out my journal if u get a chance
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _You should let your soil dry out slightly before watering or feeding again. To water everyday does not allow this._


i always let my pot dry in between waterings like i said i only give the plant anuff water to wet it not soak it.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*here are some pics...pic#3 is my ventilation system pic #8 is the blueberry the last pic id the mystery seed...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

looking awsome bongspit


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome growing bro. how do you like those grow bags as opposed to pots? how much are they?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> awesome growing bro. how do you like those grow bags as opposed to pots? how much are they?


*hey masta thanks...the bags are ok..you have to be careful they easier than a pot to knock over and when you water you have to careful because if you hit the edge it will fold over and the water goes everywhere...they were $9.99 for 25...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...I fed them a stronger mix today...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Sorry bwinn. I didn't mean to come across as opposing what you had written._


bwinn27 said:


> i always let my pot dry in between waterings like i said i only give the plant anuff water to wet it not soak it.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*hi lacy... I take any and all advice...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Nice ventilation mr. Bong._

_Nice group of pics you took._
_At fisrt I was disappointed that I had mytery seeds but now that I am seeing all the differences, I am glad I don't know what some of them are._

_It is a mystery._


bongspit said:


> *here are some pics...pic#3 is my ventilation system pic #8 is the blueberry the last pic id the mystery seed...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Thats cause YOU are a sweetheart*



bongspit said:


> *hi lacy... I take any and all advice...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats cause YOU are a sweetheart*


*yes I am a sweetheart...you hear that guys...*
**


----------



## bulldog (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice pics bongspit. I hope the tall one turns out to be a girl. My two tallest plants "the twins" both turned out female.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 19, 2008)

Never admit to being a sweetheart in front of the boys. You are a pot growing machine!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice pics bongspit. I hope the tall one turns out to be a girl. My two tallest plants "the twins" both turned out female.


*hey bulldog thanks for stoppn by...I read on here somewhere that the big ones are more than likely male...but I hope they are all female...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

* hey bulldog..I am trying to get in touch with my feminine side...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

ya my big g13 was a male but yours is a girl lol. i hope it is they havent showed sex yet?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ya my big g13 was a male but yours is a girl lol. i hope it is they havent showed sex yet?


*hey bwinn, the big actually has what looks the start of some hair...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn, the big actually has what looks the start of some hair...*


i new yours would be a girl bongspit lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 20, 2008)

hey bong how ya been? im learning that one girl is all it takes to make many more!!!????!!! These plants you are growing now are clones right


----------



## bongspit (Mar 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong how ya been? im learning that one girl is all it takes to make many more!!!????!!! These plants you are growing now are clones right


*hey kaya...no these are from seed...I have never seriously tried cloning...I tried once but I did not really have a plan so they died...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*new pics today...it seems as if they really like the added nutes...most of the red stems seem to be almost gone...thanks guys for the help...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*this is the one that was the runt, so I put it in the back corner and tada...it's one of the biggest now...*

I think I will start flowering monday...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

awsome pic's bong plants look so healthy. how are you watering now?


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

hey bong i have this itch on my ass i was wondering if you might scratch it for me......heheheh what a mood i am in today its rather funny. Thats what no sleep for a few days will get ya hope you are well and your plants look great you must have pinched em i love that they are little bushes ............whats better than a little bush?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome pic's bong plants look so healthy. how are you watering now?


*I upped the ppm to 900 and I feed every time.*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong i have this itch on my ass i was wondering if you might scratch it for me......heheheh what a mood i am in today its rather funny. Thats what no sleep for a few days will get ya hope you are well and your plants look great you must have pinched em i love that they are little bushes ............whats better than a little bush?


*just call me scratchy...lol yes I did pinch them...twice...not much is better than a little bush...maybe no bush at all???*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I upped the ppm to 900 and I feed every time.*


im glad its working your plants are looking awsome bong. do you see a diffence in the plants. and my ppm is around the same


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im glad its working your plants are looking awsome bong. do you see a diffence in the plants. and my ppm is around the same


*hey bwinn...the major difference I see is the red stems are almost gone...also the new foliage is a darker green...plus they seem to have had a growing spurt...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...the major difference I see is the red stems are almost gone...also the new foliage is a darker green...plus they seem to have had a growing spurt...*


cool bongspit they look better and thats why i like feeding with every watering havent had a problem since. awsome job bongspit.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful green plants, without a sign of yellow. Nice work!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*thanks for stoppn by bulldog...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

i like a little bush on top but naked lips mmmmmm i been such a perv i almost crashed lookin at some chicks ass the other day whats wrong with me.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i like a little bush on top but naked lips mmmmmm i been such a perv i almost crashed lookin at some chicks ass the other day whats wrong with me.


*I think you might just be the perfect woman...a perv that grows awesome weed...what more could you ask for???*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

may not be as perfect as it sounds how has bongspit been? I want to post new pics of chickens and buds on monday or tuesday, have a good weekend!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> may not be as perfect as it sounds how has bongspit been? I want to post new pics of chickens and buds on monday or tuesday, have a good weekend!


*laytron...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

what? Im slow.............


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> what? Im slow.............


*later on=laytron*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

damn and im not even blond.......... hehe


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn and im not even blond.......... hehe


*I am...blonde that is...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_I knew it_




bongspit said:


> *I am...blonde that is...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I knew it_


*what's up Lacy Poo??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

whats up bong hows the ladies doing?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*hey bwinn...I have not made up there yet...I had to fix breakfast for my daughter and her loser friends...I swear if they are smoking weed and not sharing it... I'm going to be pissed...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*36 days? I am going to start flowering monday, but I have to figure what to do with my mystery seedling...*
*my camera does not want to focus for close ups...I wonder if it's the battery???*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there bong, those plants of yours are looking great man, keep up the good work.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi there bong, those plants of yours are looking great man, keep up the good work.
> 
> hustla


*thanks hustla...have you started breeding yet??? I have been breeding all afternoon and I am worn out....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks hustla...have you started breeding yet??? I have been breeding all afternoon and I am worn out....*


lolz! I bet you are! I'm jealous, I wish I had been breeding all afternoon....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> lolz! I bet you are! I'm jealous, I wish I had been breeding all afternoon....


*what's up scarlett?? dont be jealous...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

nice pics bongspit things are going good with those girls.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...*


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 23, 2008)

things are lookin good man


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 23, 2008)

Does your camera have a macro setting? The symbol is usually a flower. Use that for close ups, it works really well.

You may already know this, but just in case.


Good lookin plants by the way mate <3


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Does your camera have a macro setting? The symbol is usually a flower. Use that for close ups, it works really well.
> 
> You may already know this, but just in case.
> 
> ...


*thanks jack...it was the battery, I put a new one in and "tada"....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> things are lookin good man


*thanks #1accord...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice pics bongspit things are going good with those girls.


*hey bwinn, what's up?? I am going to start 12/12 today...send me some of them good bwinn vibes...*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Widow looks great! Got some flowering now myself great smell great bud, enjoy the rest of the grow.

Klunk


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*thanks klunk....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn, what's up?? I am going to start 12/12 today...send me some of them good bwinn vibes...*


thats awsome bongspit. ill be sending you good vibes all day every day.


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks 4 the update.....plants are looking healthy


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*thanks cheech...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 24, 2008)

wow i must have been away awhile those plants have shot up a bunch!!!! Thats great, i love this stage of growth .............what nutes do you use bong


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow i must have been away awhile those plants have shot up a bunch!!!! Thats great, i love this stage of growth .............what nutes do you use bong


*hey kaya...*
promix
technaflora MagiCal..magnesium,calcium and iron
plant success...the hydro guy gave me this...
foxfarms peace of mind.
botanicare nutes...pro grow, liquid karma and pro bloom...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes they are comming out awsome.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*ok ladies and germs...we are officially amongst the flowering...*I fed them real good... their last grow nutes...the next time I will start the bloom stuff....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*the mystery seedling and her new home...under the bathroom sink...wala..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

the bong is flowering yippee. cant wait to see those buds form. like the little ones home lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*hey masta...I'm stoked, flowering is the funnest part...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol thats a cool idear putting them under the sink no ones uses that bathroom right


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol thats a cool idear putting them under the sink no ones uses that bathroom right


*it's in the rec room over the garage...besides me the only person that ever goes up there is my son and he is away at college, so it's cool...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Nah...the BEST part is harvesting_

_Hi Mr. Bong_

_Call me a whiner_



__







bongspit said:


> *hey masta...I'm stoked, flowering is the funnest part...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 25, 2008)

hi there bong, those plants are looking great man, i cant wait to see them in grow in flower. keep up the great work mate.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Nah...the BEST part is harvesting_
> 
> _Hi Mr. Bong_
> 
> ...


*hey lacybud...yeah I called you a whiner...I just luv messn with you....harvesting is cool...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi there bong, those plants are looking great man, i cant wait to see them in grow in flower. keep up the great work mate.
> 
> hustla


*hey hustla...thanks for stoppn by...how's your pregnant widow...???*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

whats up bongspit. how much longer till you get your light?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_pfft!_
_Men_

_yeah harvesting is cool........_









_too bad YOU gotta wait_


bongspit said:


> *hey lacybud...yeah I called you a whiner...I just luv messn with you....harvesting is cool...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit. how much longer till you get your light?


*hey bwinn...I'm planning on going april 1st...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _pfft!_
> _Men_
> 
> _yeah harvesting is cool........_
> ...


*your mean...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_You called me a whiner_

_Payback's a bitch and so am I  bwaauuuuuu_

_ plus I am cheeky and spitey too._


bongspit said:


> *your mean...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _You called me a whiner_
> 
> _Payback's a bitch and so am I  bwaauuuuuu_
> 
> _ plus I am cheeky and spitey too._


lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*just went upstairs to check on the babies after their first night of 12/12...and I have one male...so far and 3 obvious females...the mystery seedling likes her new home...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*this is the male...how long do I have before I need to get it out of the grow room?? I want to keep it and it's getting warm enough I can put it outside...




*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *just went upstairs to check on the babies after their first night of 12/12...and I have one male...so far and 3 obvious females...the mystery seedling likes her new home...*


very healthy plants bongspit. there gonna take of very soon. and your mystery seed looks very happy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *this is the male...how long do I have before I need to get it out of the grow room?? I want to keep it and it's getting warm enough I can put it outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get it out now lol it looks like they already shot out pollen because the flowers are open.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> get it out now lol it looks like they already shot out pollen because the flowers are open.


*ok...you think I should get it now...I guess I can collect the pollen and kill it or save it and wait till all the balls open...I hope the mystery seedling is a female...that would make white mystery seeds...lol




*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

that would be cool bongspit. i know that mystery seed is a girl the marijuana gods tell me so lol. plus ive been sending good vibes to it since it was a seed


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that would be cool bongspit. i know that mystery seed is a girl the marijuana gods tell me so lol. plus ive been sending good vibes to it since it was a seed


*thanks bwinn...How long can a female be pollenated?? Is there a certain length of time during flowering when they can no longer be pollenated...??*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 25, 2008)

hi bong, its definately a male, its not open yet though, it looks like its got a few days to go. a female can be pollenated anytime mate, the seeds take 4-6 weeks to form properly. it should only take a day or 2 to pollenate your females if thats what you want to do.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bong, its definately a male, its not open yet though, it looks like its got a few days to go. a female can be pollenated anytime mate, the seeds take 4-6 weeks to form properly. it should only take a day or 2 to pollenate your females if thats what you want to do.
> 
> hustla


*I was wondering because tomorrow it will be warm enough to put it outside...I want to pollenate the mystery seedling, but if it turns out to be male I would pollenate my blueberry...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 25, 2008)

you can let them hang out together and get seeds all over or you can collect pollen and place the pollen on the plant only where you want it ? hope things go well cant wait to hear what the results are


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 25, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> a female can be pollenated anytime mate, the seeds take 4-6 weeks to form properly. it should only take a day or 2 to pollenate your females if thats what you want to do.
> 
> hustla


Agreed...I pollinated my BB clones at
a week just when showing pistils, and 
they had about 7 weeks to develop. 

7 of 8 popped, and 5 were females...
Not bad compared to some seedbanks
I've dealt with. 

Be careful with that stuff...Stick that 
dude under a window sill or somewhere...
He can take some neglect, and still
give out some great pollen. 

I'm still looking in to how to store the 
stuff, so let me know what you decide 
to do with it...


----------



## bulldog (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on the females. It sure didn't take long for your plants to show their sex. I say seperate the male and collect pollen. Then kill the bastard!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you can let them hang out together and get seeds all over or you can collect pollen and place the pollen on the plant only where you want it ? hope things go well cant wait to hear what the results are


*hey kaya...I would like try and to see if mystery seedling is female and pollenate it, but if not I will pollenate one of the white widows...*



JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Agreed...I pollinated my BB clones at
> a week just when showing pistils, and
> they had about 7 weeks to develop.
> 
> ...


*I saw a video on youtube where this guy collected the pollen by cutting the plant up and then shook all the pollen on to a piece of white paper...I might try that...thanks for stoppn by JB88*



bulldog said:


> Congrats on the females. It sure didn't take long for your plants to show their sex. I say seperate the male and collect pollen. Then kill the bastard!


*what's up bulldog? 4 have shown sex and your right that was quick...I vegged them longer than usual though...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Yeah I gotta agree with bwinn. They do look like they are ready to crack and do their thing_


bwinn27 said:


> get it out now lol it looks like they already shot out pollen because the flowers are open.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 26, 2008)

o i see now i must have missed a page
the plant looks nice and healthy cant wait to see what you decide to do. If you touch the plant and the sacks have opened you will get pollen on your fingers i see big flowers but it looks like they still have not popped. that was a few days ago right have they opened now?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Mr. Bong grew a new set of balls.*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bong grew a new set of balls.*


yeah really, and I thought he already had a pair!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> o i see now i must have missed a page
> the plant looks nice and healthy cant wait to see what you decide to do. If you touch the plant and the sacks have opened you will get pollen on your fingers i see big flowers but it looks like they still have not popped. that was a few days ago right have they opened now?


*hey kaya...I had another one this morning...I moved them into the bathroom. they have not popped yet...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bong grew a new set of balls.*





ScarletteSky said:


> yeah really, and I thought he already had a pair!!!!


*ok...you ladies want to see my balls huh?? you can look but don't touch...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*I had another one those dirty bastards this morning...but the other 5 are female...2 out 7 is not too bad...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Yeah sure thats what you'd say_


bongspit said:


> *ok...you ladies want to see my balls huh?? you can look but don't touch...*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 26, 2008)

Everything still looking great, shame about the male but atleast you'll get yourself a bunch of seeds any chance your they guy with the beard. Either way good growin to ya.

Klunk


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok...you ladies want to see my balls huh?? you can look but don't touch...*


haha, I do declare mr. bong you certainly do know how to make a girl blush. 


you're such a stinker.......


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah sure thats what you'd say_


idk lacy I think most men would and said you can look AND touch lmao!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Nah he doesn't make me blush._
_Even though he has a LOT OF BALLS!!!!_[(cause they are tiny weenie balls at that)
LMAO!!!!!
Lacy's being bad. quote=ScarletteSky;670518]haha, I do declare mr. bong you certainly do know how to make a girl blush. 


you're such a stinker.......[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Everything still looking great, shame about the male but atleast you'll get yourself a bunch of seeds any chance your they guy with the beard. Either way good growin to ya.
> 
> Klunk


*thanks for stoppn by klunk....maybe..*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> haha, I do declare mr. bong you certainly do know how to make a girl blush.
> 
> 
> you're such a stinker.......


*yeah...right...I would be willing to bet it would take a lot more than that to make you blush...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I had another one those dirty bastards this morning...but the other 5 are female...2 out 7 is not too bad...*


2 out of 7 is awesome! So much better than my outcome I had. Out of 8, 6 were male. I have 2 females. *sigh* oh well, atleast it's some smoke. 


anywho, is that you in the pic? With the beard? If so IT IS AWESOME! You look like a mountain man, a biker, a ZZ Top guitarist....I fucking love it.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *yeah...right...I would be willing to bet it would take a lot more than that to make you blush...*


you got me, but you're still a stinker.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> idk lacy I think most men would and said you can look AND touch lmao!!!!


*ok...you can touch them...feel better?? do not blame me if you get pollen all over your hand...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok...you can touch them...feel better?? do not blame me if you get pollen all over your hand...*


You oughtn't let me touch them....unless you want them chopped....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> 2 out of 7 is awesome! So much better than my outcome I had. Out of 8, 6 were male. I have 2 females. *sigh* oh well, atleast it's some smoke.
> 
> 
> anywho, is that you in the pic? With the beard? If so IT IS AWESOME! You look like a mountain man, a biker, a ZZ Top guitarist....I fucking love it.


*yes, I think 5 out of 7 is good odds...*
*isn't my daughter cute...??*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> You oughtn't let me touch them....unless you want them chopped....


*there going to get chopped anyway....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

She is very cute, and she has perfect eyebrows. All semetrical.....i'm jealous. Is she in college too?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

Ouch. Ok that made me blush.


ScarletteSky said:


> You oughtn't let me touch them....unless you want them chopped....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> She is very cute, and she has perfect eyebrows. All semetrical.....i'm jealous. Is she in college too?


*15 in that pic...17 and a senior in HS now...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_No friggin way that is you and your daughter. i don't believe it._


ScarletteSky said:


> She is very cute, and she has perfect eyebrows. All semetrical.....i'm jealous. Is she in college too?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Is that YOU?? You look like zeezee top!_


bongspit said:


> *15 in that pic...17 and a senior in HS now...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _No friggin way that is you and your daughter. i don't believe it._


*why...??? doof*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Is that YOU?? You look like zeezee top!_


*I look lke a band?*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Ahh! No! You look like a cute snuggle buggly warm fuzzy BEAR!!!!_
_Kinda scary  but approachable_


bongspit said:


> *I look lke a band?*


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2008)

hey bongspit nice work so far....how much of a yeild is normal for a 600 watt mh and say a few led lights ...and flower with a 1000 watt hps ? ballpark yeild dry weight


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ahh! No! You look like a cute snuggle buggly warm fuzzy BEAR!!!!_
> _Kinda scary  but approachable_


*snuggle buggly...rotflmao....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> hey bongspit nice work so far....how much of a yeild is normal for a 600 watt mh and say a few led lights ...and flower with a 1000 watt hps ? ballpark yeild dry weight


*a lot of varibles there corso...things like strain, nutes...etc...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_It was suppose to be a good thing doof._
_Fuzzy wuzzy bears are snuggly buggly._
_Ok I guess it does kinda sound funnystill huggable._


bongspit said:


> *snuggle buggly...rotflmao....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _It was suppose to be a good thing doof._
> _Fuzzy wuzzy bears are snuggly buggly._
> _Ok I guess it does kinda sound funnystill huggable._


*ok that's better....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

hi bwinnbong lol. hows things going


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bwinnbong lol. hows things going


*too good bwinn...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *too good bwinn...*


awsome glad to here that bongspit.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 26, 2008)

hey bwinn and bong how are we all tonight im being naughty i should be doing school work


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Hey ZZ_
_She's got legs......_
_she knows how to use them....._

_the song......_

_not me_


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*what's up lacybud greenthumb? I prefer santa claus...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey ZZ_
> _She's got legs......_
> _she knows how to use them....._
> 
> ...


*you don't have legs??? or you don't know how to use them??*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Ooooo Santa!!!!_
_Hahaha!_
_So does that mean I can sit on your lap and ask for presents?_

_Careful_


bongspit said:


> *what's up lacybud greenthumb? I prefer santa claus...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ooooo Santa!!!!_
> _Hahaha!_
> _So does that mean I can sit on your lap and ask for presents?_
> 
> _Careful_


*oh yeah...you can SIT on my lap....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_didn't think you'd object_


bongspit said:


> *oh yeah...you can SIT on my lap....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _didn't think you'd object_


*what are you up to tonight??*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_getting stoned and having fun as usual._
_You?_


bongspit said:


> *what are you up to tonight??*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

is it warm in here hahah, or is it just me? just playin boonpongtang lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> is it warm in here hahah, or is it just me? just playin boonpongtang lol.


*masta is in the house...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _getting stoned and having fun as usual._
> _You?_


I want to get high.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey ZZ_
> _She's got legs......_
> _she knows how to use them....._
> 
> ...


haha...yeah sure...hahaha...the song...haha...sure.....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _getting stoned and having fun as usual._
> _You?_


*just RIU as usual...I am hungry...*



ScarletteSky said:


> I want to get high.....


*have you pinched anything off those awesome buds??*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_..................Ok I said I wouldn't blush[_quote=ScarletteSky;672387]haha...yeah sure...hahaha...the song...haha...sure.....[/quote]


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ooooo Santa!!!!_
> _Hahaha!_
> _So does that mean I can sit on your lap and ask for presents?_
> 
> _Careful_


About this present business....do I have to sit on your lap to get a baggy of weed???? lolz, can't I just you know....stand around and look pretty? Or can't I just set some cookies out for you or something? Special brownies or something?



All I want for xmas is a big baggy of weed.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _..................Ok I said I wouldn't blush[_quote=ScarletteSky;672387]haha...yeah sure...hahaha...the song...haha...sure.....


[/QUOTE]

i fucking knew it lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> About this present business....do I have to sit on your lap to get a baggy of weed???? lolz, can't I just you know....stand around and look pretty? Or can't I just set some cookies out for you or something? Special brownies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> All I want for xmas is a big baggy of weed.....


*you have something against sitting on santas lap little girl??*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *just RIU as usual...I am hungry...*
> 
> *have you pinched anything off those awesome buds??*


just a litte bud. It wasn't full mature or anything I just wanted to test it. Dried for about 4 days, and cured for a couple of days.....and smoked it. I was suprised when I got a good buzz of such a small piece of weed. I cannot wait till I can chop it and cure it.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you have something against sitting on santas lap little girl??*


err...that would depend on if he is catholic.....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> err...that would depend on if he is catholic.....


*he is catholic...at least I did 12 year of catholic school...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

*said the spider to the fly*


bongspit said:


> *you have something against sitting on santas lap little girl??*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Figues!!! too funny_


bongspit said:


> *he is catholic...at least I did 12 year of catholic school...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *said the spider to the fly*


can I be a butterfly? They don't throw up on their food.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *he is catholic...at least I did 12 year of catholic school...*


Meh, I guess that doesn't count. Did the nuns beat you with yard sticks?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Eww. Flies throw up on their food?_


ScarletteSky said:


> can I be a butterfly? They don't throw up on their food.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

I did a few months a christian school......but um......they really weren't that christian....drugs, sex, animal sacrifices....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Eww. Flies throw up on their food?_


uh yeah, they dont chew, so they throw up on their food and suck it up through their straw like mouth. Delicious.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Meh, I guess that doesn't count. Did the nuns beat you with yard sticks?


*hell yes...wood rulers with metal edge and then whack your hand...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hell yes...wood rulers with metal edge and then whack your hand...*


so....what did you get whacked for?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I got the yard stick once. Damn it. It really hurt!_


bongspit said:


> *hell yes...wood rulers with metal edge and then whack your hand...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I got the yard stick once. Damn it. It really hurt!_


I was a good girl, I never got the yard stick. ^_^





now, however, is a different story.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> so....what did you get whacked for?


*you name it, I got whacked for it...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I was a good girl, I never got the yard stick. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*even good girls need the yard stick....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you name it, I got whacked for it...*


so, if you had a speech impediment, you would get whacked?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> so, if you had a speech impediment, you would get whacked?


*you making fun of the way I talk??*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *even good girls need the yard stick....*


I'll have to agree, somtimes....I just need a big yardstick.....to you know....punish me and my wicked ways lolz.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_ Well I never_


bongspit said:


> *even good girls need the yard stick....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you making fun of the way I talk??*


hey, you said that you got whacked for whatever. I was just bringing up an example lol. Don't put words in my mouth or you are likely to see that yardstick again.....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*you never??? I bet there is not much you never...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

........................





ScarletteSky said:


> I'll have to agree, somtimes....I just need a big yardstick.....to you know....punish me and my wicked ways lolz.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> hey, you said that you got whacked for whatever. I was just bringing up an example lol. Don't put words in my mouth or you are likely to see that yardstick again.....


*yes ma'am...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _ Well I never_


come on Lacy, don't play. I feel as if we are kindred spirits....so I know you need it sometimes too. Because like me, I'm sure you can be a very naughty girl.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I'll have to agree, somtimes....I just need a big yardstick.....to you know....punish me and my wicked ways lolz.


*I like where this going...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG! Well wouldn't you like to know





bongspit said:


> *you never??? I bet there is not much you never...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Oh I have no doubt _




bongspit said:


> *I like where this going...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> OMG! Well wouldn't you like to know


*I bet I already know...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh I have no doubt _


me either lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Bet you don't_


bongspit said:


> *I bet I already know...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

Have either of you watched "Across the Universe" ?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh I have no doubt _


*I like no doubt...ska*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Have either of you watched "Across the Universe" ?


*not I...what is that???*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_nope_


ScarletteSky said:


> Have either of you watched "Across the Universe" ?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mr. Bongpoontang's sex chatline.......*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I like no doubt...ska*


hmm, I took you for a rock and roller like me....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Ya think??????????_

_AKA zz top_



ScarletteSky said:


> hmm, I took you for a rock and roller like me....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> hmm, I took you for a rock and roller like me....


*I am a rocker but Gwen is hot...Metallica is going to be at bonnaroo...bonnaroo is going to be so cool this year...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bongpoontang's sex chatline.......*


sex chatline? who is talking about sex here? Oh lacy shame on you hehe.....





but seriously. Go and rent "Across the Universe" it's an amazing movie, and all of the songs are from the beatles. Remastered by very talented artists. It's a unique rock and roll musical montage about the 60's. I thought it would be lame for a musical, but its not the type of musical you would expect. It's definitely no "way side story" or "Oklahoma", it's completely far out and pyschedelic!!!!!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I am a rocker but Gwen is hot...Metallica is going to be at bonnaroo...bonnaroo is going to be so cool this year...*


You're lucky. i want to go so very bad, but I can't afford it. My sis is going though, I heard Michael Franti and Spearhead are going to be there!!!!!! As well as Robert Plant!!!! *sigh* it sucks being poor.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> sex chatline? who is talking about sex here? Oh lacy shame on you hehe.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oh yeah...I heard about that...I love the beatles.*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *oh yeah...I heard about that...I love the beatles.*


You must watch it! You HAVE to watch it if you love the beatles! Every song in the movie is the Beatles. It's an amazing sexy electric film. They have so many components that existed in the 60s. Like Ken Kesey bus, and his electric kool-aid, I was really impressed with that. it's so groovy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*bonnaroo lineup
Pearl Jam 
Metallica 
Jack Johnson 
Kanye West 
Chris Rock 
Robert Plant and Alison Krauss featuring T Bone Burnett 
Phil Lesh & Friends 
My Morning Jacket 
The Allman Brothers Band 
The Raconteurs 
Willie Nelson 
Death Cab for Cutie 
Tiësto 
B.B. King 
Sigur Ros 
Levon Helm and the Ramble on the Road 
Ben Folds 
O.A.R. 
Cat Power 
The Bluegrass Allstars 
M.I.A. 
Umphrey's McGee 
Iron & Wine 
Stephen Marley 
Yonder Mountain String Band 
The Swell Season 
Zappa Plays Zappa 
Talib Kweli 
Derek Trucks & Susan Tedeschi Soul Stew Revival 
Gogol Bordello 
Broken Social Scene 
Bonnaroo Late Night Chat About with David Cross 
Robert Randolph's Revival 
Rilo Kiley 
The Disco Biscuits 
Mastodon 
Lupe Fiasco 
Against Me! 
Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings 
Pat Green 
Ozomatli 
Tegan & Sara 
Solomon Burke 
Drive-By Truckers 
MSTRKRFT 
!!! 
The Avett Brothers 
Israel Vibration 
Abigail Washburn & The Sparrow Quartet featuring Bela Fleck 
Larry Campbell, Jackie Greene, Phil Lesh & Teresa Williams 
Aimee Mann 
Ladytron 
Janeane Garofalo 
The Fiery Furnaces 
Money Mark 
Orchestra Baobab 
Ghostland Observatory 
Jose Gonzalez 
Dark Star Orchestra 
Zach Galifianakis 
Minus the Bear 
Donavon Frankenreiter 
Lez Zeppelin 
State Radio 
The Coup 
Battles 
The Wood Brothers 
Jakob Dylan and the Gold Mountain Rebels 
Jim Norton 
Two Gallants 
The Sword 
Vampire Weekend 
Little Feat 
Nicole Atkins 
Chromeo 
Brian Posehn 
The Felice Brothers 
Mason Jennings 
Mike Birbiglia 
MGMT 
The Lee Boys 
Rogue Wave 
Serena Ryder 
Steel Train 
Grupo Fantasma 
John Mulaney 
Back Door Slam 
Michelle Buteau 
Newton Faulkner
*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Yeah sky. I think you told me about this a while back._
_It does sound really good and I know that I would like it because I love the beatles._

_Its getting really late here. 2:17 and I have a lot of work to do with the hubby tomorrow so ............_

_I'z have to go ta seepz_

_Goodnight Sky and Mr. bong._







_Don't do anything I wouldn't do_


ScarletteSky said:


> sex chatline? who is talking about sex here? Oh lacy shame on you hehe.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah sky. I think you told me about this a while back._
> _It does sound really good and I know that I would like it because I love the beatles._
> 
> _Its getting really late here. 2:17 and I have a lot of work to do with the hubby tomorrow so ............_
> ...


*goodnight lacybud...that does not leave much...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

.........................


bongspit said:


> *goodnight lacybud...that does not leave much...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

night lacy, lol yeah what he said.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

Gosh that's the line up?! Why don't you just grind it in! *sigh* I have got to get out of this house. I am just withering away here.....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Gosh that's the line up?! Why don't you just grind it in! *sigh* I have got to get out of this house. I am just withering away here.....


*there will be plenty of bonnaroos...and they just get better...you will have your day...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *there will be plenty of bonnaroos...and they just get better...you will have your day...*


I hope so. My little sister is going to switzerland and Bonnaro this summer!



tell me what do you know about cannabinoids?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I hope so. My little sister is going to switzerland and Bonnaro this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what do you know about cannabinoids?


*they make you high...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

lolz, i got that part. Everyone I go there is talk of cannabinoids. idk. So what are you doing up this late? Or are you nocturnal like me?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

The term cannabinoids also refers to a unique group of secondary metabolites found in the cannabis plant, which are responsible for the plant's peculiar pharmacological effects.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> lolz, i got that part. Everyone I go there is talk of cannabinoids. idk. So what are you doing up this late? Or are you nocturnal like me?


*yes I am nocturnal...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

so, how's life in general? What are you up to now days besides being a mother....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> so, how's life in general? What are you up to now days besides being a mother....


*being a mother? life is life...it's what you make it out to be...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 27, 2008)

yes a mother, you know to the "babies"


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

.......................................


bongspit said:


> *they make you high...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*2nd day of flower and i think 5 are female*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*it's only been 2 days and I already need to raise the lights...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Cool. Don't ya just love kowing that they are growing fast!!!*

*Had fun flirtin' wif ya last night Mr. ZZ Bong*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Cool. Don't ya just love kowing that they are growing fast!!!*
> 
> *Had fun flirtin' wif ya last night Mr. ZZ Bong*


*thanks... me too*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's only been 2 days and I already need to raise the lights...*


wow thats some growth you have there bongspit just picture what your new light will do lol. awsome job.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> wow thats some growth you have there bongspit just picture what your new light will do lol. awsome job.


*I'm going to get my light april 1st and coming back the 2nd...can't wait...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 27, 2008)

you gonna pick up a head stash while you are visiting


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 27, 2008)

very nice plants by the way.........you think they are growing now wait till they get the new light


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 27, 2008)

The girls are def. stretching...Looks green and 
healthy.
I'll be around for the progress with the new 
light...Great plants.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you gonna pick up a head stash while you are visiting





kayasgarden said:


> very nice plants by the way.........you think they are growing now wait till they get the new light


*hey kaya...I would like to pick some up, but I am not sure...my brother is so very fucking weird...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The girls are def. stretching...Looks green and
> healthy.
> I'll be around for the progress with the new
> light...Great plants.


*thanks JB...I checked yours earlier they are looking great...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

whats up bong man? 5 girls maybe, ohh yeahh gonna get lots of smhoke. what kind of light you gettin? i think i read before an hps from your bro maybe.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> whats up bong man? 5 girls maybe, ohh yeahh gonna get lots of smhoke. what kind of light you gettin? i think i read before an hps from your bro maybe.


*hey masta...yeah i'm getting a 400w hps, I bought a new hortilux(sp) bulb for it so I will be good to go...*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey bongspit, where did you get your bulb? I have one that came with my 400 watt hps lamp, but I used it throughout my last grow and I need a backup. I would hate for my lamp to go out and not have one.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey bongspit, where did you get your bulb? I have one that came with my 400 watt hps lamp, but I used it throughout my last grow and I need a backup. I would hate for my lamp to go out and not have one.


*sup bulldog...I got mine at wormsway...the hydro store...if you do not have one close they have an excellent website Worm's Way - Gardening Products, Supplies, Service, Support, and Knowledge Base for all your hydroponics, indoor, outdoor and organic gardening needs, year 'round! thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 28, 2008)

i got mine through planet natural but they are both a pleasure to do business with from my experience i think i went with planet natural cause it may have been cheeper?

yea that sucks you cant pick anything up but at least a new light is exciting enough


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

theres a wormsway in massachusettes cool place and very helpfull people. the one i went to they had a full size tree in the store grown with one of those hydroponic buckets lol. nice light your getting bongspit im gonna get one soon.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the bulb bongspit. Hope you have a good roadtrip picking up the light. I'm sure your brother will share some of his stash with you. Unless he is still pissed off about something you about something. You can never tell with the kinfolk.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

whats up bongspit havent seen you all day are you getting that yard work done lol. hope to see you later


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'm back...I had to go to nasville yesterday and have surgical procedure done to replace some screws in my leg...I'm now ready fot the 5k....NOT...LOL welll, while I was gone yesterday my little girls became women... all 5 are showing buddage.....pic #1 and 2 is the mystery seedling pics33 and 4 the boys...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful man! they are growing up good, real good. ohh....and a question - those screws, loose? are you sure they were in your leg? hahahahaha! j/k....cheers man!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*a couple more...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

That mystery seedling could be anything. I hope it's some real danky shit!


why do you have screws in your leg? What did you do to deserve screws?! Iz you okay?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

hi bongspit looking good.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> That mystery seedling could be anything. I hope it's some real danky shit!
> 
> 
> why do you have screws in your leg? What did you do to deserve screws?! Iz you okay?


*hey scarlette...I have a plate in my leg where I broke my leg racing motorcycles...it hurts, but I have mepergan...so I do not care anout too much right now...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> beautiful man! they are growing up good, real good. ohh....and a question - those screws, loose? are you sure they were in your leg? hahahahaha! j/k....cheers man!


*thanks tahoe...yes they were loose and they put bigger screws in my LEG...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bongspit looking good.


*how's bwinn today?*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*I believe the mystery seedling will be female...why you axe? my son's friends each gave me a bud when they came home last christmas and that's were the seed came from...it was all excellent weed and one bud had 2 seeds and that's where this one came from...so, it had to have come from a female plant, so would the seed be female??...I don't knowNEVERMIND*
*




*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello bong, sorry about the leg. Good looking plants though! About the seedling, all seeds come from female plants. So thats no way to tell.


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Mar 29, 2008)

Unless the seed came from a plant that pollinated itself, there is a chance it will be male. One plant must have both male and female flowers to guarentee a fem which doesnt really happen unless you know how to feminize, or it was grown with a feminized seed which have been known to herm when stressed.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hello bong, sorry about the leg. Good looking plants though! About the seedling, all seeds come from female plants. So thats no way to tell.


*hey bulldog...your right....I think the mepergan has me made me a little hazy....boy plants do not make seeds....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 29, 2008)

hey bongspit hope your leg aint hurtin too bad. man i do love pain pills though. what is mepergan? some sort of pain medicine i am guessing.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bongspit hope your leg aint hurtin too bad. man i do love pain pills though. what is mepergan? some sort of pain medicine i am guessing.


*hey masta...thanks...it isn't hurting too bad...mepergan is pain pill with an anti-nausea deal....pain meds make me sick to my stomach...*


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

lil'seedling is looks sweet. technically, I would give me best guess to 50-50 of M-F of the seed. But I really do not know the realities wihen it comes to this part of the hobby. regardless, she's a beuatiful youngin at the moment! cheers!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> lil'seedling is looks sweet. technically, I would give me best guess to 50-50 of M-F of the seed. But I really do not know the realities wihen it comes to this part of the hobby. regardless, she's a beuatiful youngin at the moment! cheers!


*thanks tahoe...I have 2 male white widow I will breed with it, if it is female...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey scarlette...I have a plate in my leg where I broke my leg racing motorcycles...it hurts, but I have mepergan...so I do not care anout too much right now...*


Well awesome atleast your not in pain. I just can't even challenge you to race or something...crazy...like..that. *nods* I am so stoned.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...thanks...it isn't hurting too bad...mepergan is pain pill with an anti-nausea deal....pain meds make me sick to my stomach...*


I'm sure the weed helps with nausea too ^^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Well awesome atleast your not in pain. I just can't even challenge you to race or something...crazy...like..that. *nods* I am so stoned.


*oh...we can still race...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I'm sure the weed helps with nausea too ^^


*I have no weed...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *oh...we can still race...*


oh really? Well, let's go! lolz


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have no weed...*


If only I get get you high. I am smoking some good shit too. Why don't you have any weed? Do you lack the conect? Or is it the money?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> If only I get get you high. I am smoking some good shit too. Why don't you have any weed? Do you lack the conect? Or is it the money?


*connection...I having been smoking my brothers weed or my own for so long I have lost all connections...I would not even know where to start...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *connection...I having been smoking my brothers weed or my own for so long I have lost all connections...I would not even know where to start...*


Figured it was one of the two. I have had the same sort of problems before, but somehow things just seem to work out. My mum says that "back in the day" you could buy a bag from any random person on the street.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Figured it was one of the two. I have had the same sort of problems before, but somehow things just seem to work out. My mum says that "back in the day" you could buy a bag from any random person on the street.


*true...years ago there was a guy that would come by restaurant on friday to sell everybody weed...it was payday. so I told him it was cool as long as I was fixed up...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *true...years ago there was a guy that would come by restaurant on friday to sell everybody weed...it was payday. so I told him it was cool as long as I was fixed up...*


I swear I was born in the wrong era...generation...decade...*sigh* geez. We need a movement.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I swear I was born in the wrong era...generation...decade...*sigh* geez. We need a movement.


*we are the movement....*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have no weed...*


I've been suffering the same dillema...I use
this time for some spring cleaning. Smoking
resin isn't ideal, but if it's from good bud 
it can give you soring high...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I've been suffering the same dillema...I use
> this time for some spring cleaning. Smoking
> resin isn't ideal, but if it's from good bud
> it can give you soring high...


*be there done that...I even rolled some leaf from my last grow...did not get much of buzz but the flavor was nice...*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

hey B-Shpit,,how's it growin,,hope all is well,,,hey,,is that you in the avatar,,no not this one,,I know that's your g/f,,lol,,,,in yur last avatar,,with the beard,,just curious,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hey B-Shpit,,how's it growin,,hope all is well,,,hey,,is that you in the avatar,,no not this one,,I know that's your g/f,,lol,,,,in yur last avatar,,with the beard,,just curious,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*yes...*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

cool,,just how I pictured a car building pot growin punk,,cheers man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

HoLE said:


> cool,,just how I pictured a car building pot growin punk,,cheers man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*thanks...I think...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 29, 2008)

yea you are so much better looking than i thought I love hairy men!!!!!! How are your ladies bong


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea you are so much better looking than i thought I love hairy men!!!!!! How are your ladies bong


*thanks...they are doing just fine is kaya tonight??*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks...I think...*


yur welcome brutha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

nice beard bong. I like


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*my daughter tells her friends that I keep a squirrel in there...*
thanks for stoppn by matt


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have no weed...*


Fuck isnt it ironic to have no weed to smoke but a closet full of growing bud that you cant touch. it drive me crazy when im dry. Id burn one with yeah in a heartbeat bong!!!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Fuck isnt it ironic to have no weed to smoke but a closet full of growing bud that you cant touch. it drive me crazy when im dry. Id burn one with yeah in a heartbeat bong!!!


*thanks dude..we could surely smoke a couple a doobs...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_LMAO!!!! _

_I wonder if he does_


bongspit said:


> *my daughter tells her friends that I keep a squirrel in there...*
> thanks for stoppn by matt


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_I'd burn one in a heartbeat with Mr. Bong too but he won't share his pipe wif meroll:_


mattso101 said:


> Fuck isnt it ironic to have no weed to smoke but a closet full of growing bud that you cant touch. it drive me crazy when im dry. Id burn one with yeah in a heartbeat bong!!!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I'd burn one in a heartbeat with Mr. Bong too but he won't share his pipe wif meroll:_


*do you think I could handle ms lacybud greemthumbs bud????*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_No way hosey....you couldn't handle it....._

_Haha_

_Goodnight Mr. Bong_


bongspit said:


> *do you think I could handle ms lacybud greemthumbs bud????*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _No way hosey....you couldn't handle it....._
> 
> _Haha_
> 
> _Goodnight Mr. Bong_


*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*what's up dudette??*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's up dudette??*


nuffin, i'm craving sprite. you?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> nuffin, i'm craving sprite. you?


*I just fixed me a big ol glass of iced tea...but I do crave weed...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I just fixed me a big ol glass of iced tea...but I do crave weed...*


mmm....tea, that sounds good too. i'm trying to figure out what to take in school this summer.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> mmm....tea, that sounds good too. i'm trying to figure out what to take in school this summer.


*what's your major..??*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's your major..??*


i've changed 3 times now...I think I changed it to biological studies. But I dont know if I am smart enough for that. I really dont know what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> i've changed 3 times now...I think I changed it to biological studies. But I dont know if I am smart enough for that. I really dont know what I want to do with myself for the rest of my life.


*I know this may sound trite...but figure out what your good at and what you like...if you find that, you will be happy...a lot of people go to college as a way to make money...but find those two things and the money will come..*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I know this may sound trite...but figure out what your good at and what you like...if you find that, you will be happy...a lot of people go to college as a way to make money...but find those two things and the money will come..*


but what if i'm not smart enough!? i dont want to live in a cardboard box...idk what i'm good at AND what I like.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> but what if i'm not smart enough!? i dont want to live in a cardboard box...idk what i'm good at AND what I like.


*your smart enough...determination is the key...you go to PSTCC right?*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *your smart enough...determination is the key...you go to PSTCC right?*


yeah, but how hard was that really?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Not trifle in the least. Extremely important info._
_& I agree 100%. Far too many people strive for regonition and top dollar because they 'believe' that this is what will make them happy._
_I think we are 'conditioned' throughout life to think this way but in reality it only sounds good on paper but thats about it._
_Good luck with your endevours SS. Your are a smart cookie for sure._

_Mr. Bong here is a prime example of a very happy man. He does what makes him happy and sticks with that. Fixes up cars and trucks, drives an awesome bike, grows and smokes weed. Retired at an early age doing things that he loves!! What more could he ask for?_
_AND has a VERY VERY positive attitude which, in my opinion, is at the heart of all good things._

_Lacy_


bongspit said:


> *I know this may sound trite...but figure out what your good at and what you like...if you find that, you will be happy...a lot of people go to college as a way to make money...but find those two things and the money will come..*


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 30, 2008)

here here for BongS.....well said and totally on board with those words...and Lacy too! believe in your core, who you are and what you can do. shit happenss to everyone, the real happy ones walk on (after learning something hopefully, but walking on). In short, go with whatever your gut is telling you, I know in my case I went with what I thought I was supposed to, only to realize its all about choices. each and every thing you do and say is your choice. so if you make a choice and it doesn't quite end up where vyou expected it to, the option is for you to make a new choice. so you feel maybe your not smart enough, or how can you know what you like, start trying shit all over the place, and don't get discouraged when somthning doesn't work out, its part of the process. enjoy each moment that you are in and then make a new choice to experience a new moment. wow...sorry....I'm stoned! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

whats up bongspit how are you and the ladies doing today


----------



## bulldog (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit how are you and the ladies doing today


WOW! What a deep conversation, glad somebody is i the mood to talk about growing pot. That what I'd like to do for a living.

Seriously though, I'm a dumbass and I went back to school at the age of 30 for a BS in Wildlife Science. Then by some miracle, ended up with a MS in Biology from Purdue. If I can do it anyone can. You just have to convince yourself to do what ever it takes to succeed.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit how are you and the ladies doing today


*hey bwinn...I'm still in the mepergan fog...have not checked on the girls today...I don't think I can make it up the 2 flights of stairs....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...I'm still in the mepergan fog...have not checked on the girls today...I don't think I can make it up the 2 flights of stairs....*


lol are they watered if so then theres no worrie's.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 30, 2008)

mmmmm.......you should relax a while and get ungroggy. You have zombie syndrome (me mumsie has it of a morning too. All those great drugs you old people get..(just kidding about the "old" thing!! lolz.)) yes....but without the insatiable hunger for human flesh.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats how i felt yesterday like a zombie lol.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats how i felt yesterday like a zombie lol.


 
you are a zombie B,,a pot growin zombie,,lol,,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> mmmmm.......you should relax a while and get ungroggy. You have zombie syndrome (me mumsie has it of a morning too. All those great drugs you old people get..(just kidding about the "old" thing!! lolz.)) yes....but without the insatiable hunger for human flesh.....


*ok young lady...your grounded...go to my room immediatley...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*this zombie is how I feel...




thanks bwinn and HoLE...*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

too bad you didn't look like this zombie,,then you'd be famous,,lol,,,,dye that beard

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok young lady...your grounded...go to my room immediatley...*


oh my! santy does this mean I have earned unsta spanking? lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> oh my! santy does this mean I have earned unsta spanking? lol


*keep it up young lady....I'll make you think spanking...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 30, 2008)

haha OOOooooOOOOooo I'm really scared now. ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> haha OOOooooOOOOooo I'm really scared now. ^_^


*keep it up little missy...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 30, 2008)

hi bong, hows things going ? hope im not interupting anything in here lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*s o n o f b i t c h....I just hobbled upstairs to check the girls and I have another male...the shit has happened since yesterday morning.MF...hey hustla...nope your not interupting anything....*


----------



## growingmom (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *s o n o f b i t c h....I just hobbled upstairs to check the girls and I have another male...the shit has happened since yesterday morning.MF...hey hustla...nope your not interupting anything....*


I would be intentionally interupting..lol ...and you should be careful hobbling around..you might hurt yourself.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I would be intentionally interupting..lol ...and you should be careful hobbling around..you might hurt yourself.


*If I had known I was going to last this long, I would have taken better care of myself...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

sucks about the male bs. hmm i dont feel like bs is a good name for you lol. hope your leg gets better quick for you. how fast is that impala in the quarter. my honda with plastic spinner rims and a 20 foot wing, and a turd pipe does 18 in the quarter lolololol. i am kidding about all that haha.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> sucks about the male bs. hmm i dont feel like bs is a good name for you lol. hope your leg gets better quick for you. how fast is that impala in the quarter. my honda with plastic spinner rims and a 20 foot wing, and a turd pipe does 18 in the quarter lolololol. i am kidding about all that haha.


*it has a best of 13.10 @ 104 mph, but it stiil did not hook up...the 60 foot time was like 2.30 or something silly.*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_That awesome Bulldog. I went back to school at the age of 25 then went on to get my BA in biology. It took me years but I agree that when you convince yourself that it is what you want, nothing will stop you._
_An MS in biology is very impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


bulldog said:


> WOW! What a deep conversation, glad somebody is i the mood to talk about growing pot. That what I'd like to do for a living.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm a dumbass and I went back to school at the age of 30 for a BS in Wildlife Science. Then by some miracle, ended up with a MS in Biology from Purdue. If I can do it anyone can. You just have to convince yourself to do what ever it takes to succeed.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 31, 2008)

hey bong, sorry to hear about the males man. try and collect some pollen for future use and some nice crosses.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_SCARY SANTA!!!!  I don't wanna sit on your lap any more_


bongspit said:


> *this zombie is how I feel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 31, 2008)

hey man sorry bout the males.....that sucks....good luck with you path forward. cheers!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

*don't lie...lol*


Lacy said:


> _SCARY SANTA!!!!  I don't wanna sit on your lap any more_


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hey bong, sorry to hear about the males man. try and collect some pollen for future use and some nice crosses.


*thanks hustla...i'm going to...it pisses me off It's like that one changed overnight...*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

morning B-Shpit,,whats happenin man,,I worked the weekend and now it's monday and raining,,so this is my weekend,,already had a couple beers and just puffed one,,thinkin of goin hard today,,like it's Saturday,,hope all is good with you and your's,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Disclaimer: I said it,,I grew it,,I smoked it!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man sorry bout the males.....that sucks....good luck with you path forward. cheers!


*thanks tahoe...I got 3 males out of 7...I"m sure the rest are fems..*
*edit...how wrong I was...2 more males...it's karma... my last 2 grows were all female...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry about the male bongspit. are you gonna breed it with the seed you found?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

HoLE said:


> morning B-Shpit,,whats happenin man,,I worked the weekend and now it's monday and raining,,so this is my weekend,,already had a couple beers and just puffed one,,thinkin of goin hard today,,like it's Saturday,,hope all is good with you and your's,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> ...


*party like a rock star...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> sorry about the male bongspit. are you gonna breed it with the seed you found?


*hey bwinn...your not going to believe this...I think I have 2 more males...swear to god..all white widows...so now i'm down to 1 WW and 1 blueberry...and the nystery seedling...yes if the mystery seedling is female I will breed them..pics later...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

wow thats wierd bongspit.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> wow thats wierd bongspit.


*yeah...tell me about it...it's karma...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

i need to be sending the good vibs out lol. i know the baby will be a girl.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i need to be sending the good vibs out lol. i know the baby will be a girl.


*thanks man...going grocery shopping now, I will put up some pics later..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

cool bongspit. im running out to the store to brb


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

so now all you have is one female WW and blueberry?! That's not karma that is some kind of voodoo!!!!! You need heap big good juju. *nods* I hope the rest stay female for you ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> so now all you have is one female WW and blueberry?! That's not karma that is some kind of voodoo!!!!! You need heap big good juju. *nods* I hope the rest stay female for you ^_^


*juju...lol my brother got the other 6 WW...his will end up being female, wait and see...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

*look at my garden...what a nice looking PAIR....




*


*and the mystery seddlin is coming along..*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

*the old dirty bastards...








*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

looking good bongspit that little one is healthy as can be i think it might be a sativa.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good bongspit that little one is healthy as can be i think it might be a sativa.


*sativa would be good...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *sativa would be good...*


i love sativa lol. im gonna take a trip over to home depot to buy some clone trays and jiffy pucks.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i love sativa lol. im gonna take a trip over to home depot to buy some clone trays and jiffy pucks.


*you going to clone all of them?*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats up bongspit? Sorry about all those males. I thought you had a ticket for a 2 on five orgy, but its turning into an all male circle jerk. lol 

Nice plants, keep it up.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey BS, where did you get the reflective material for your grow room and how have you liked it so far? Oh, and how is the foot doing?
thanks
bulldof


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Hi. Mr. Bong. Hows your grow doing? Whatcha up to?*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi. Mr. Bong. Hows your grow doing? Whatcha up to?*


*hey lacy poo I'm fine and you? my grow sucks thank you..*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey BS, where did you get the reflective material for your grow room and how have you liked it so far? Oh, and how is the foot doing?
> thanks
> bulldof


*hey bulldog...the reflective stuff is the stuff you put in your car windshield...it's cheap and works great...leg hurts...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy!!! Did you know you were his 666 post!!!! wowzers. So just to let you both know, I have new pics in my journal. Enjoy. Love ya guys.


----------



## growingmom (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that bad karma.....the 666..?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, religiously "666" is the mark of the beast. Bad juju I guess some could say. But I just thought it was funny ^_^ because I can't see Lacy being "the beast"....but I'm sure Bong can...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_OMG sky. How did I miss this comment. _
_If you saw the last pic I posted ya wouldn't say this. _
_I am the beast_


ScarletteSky said:


> Well, religiously "666" is the mark of the beast. Bad juju I guess some could say. But I just thought it was funny ^_^ because I can't see Lacy being "the beast"....but I'm sure Bong can...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

lol.....O...K? the last pic? what was it?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _It was this!!!_
> 
> _Not meant for anyone here of course._


OMG you're beautiful! sorry, just wow. so you flipped off the camera to be cool? lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_OMG. You think that is a good picture???_


_Actually i took it to give someone else the bird today._
_The more I think about it the more I actually like it._



ScarletteSky said:


> OMG you're beautiful! sorry, just wow. so you flipped off the camera to be cool? lol


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG. You think that is a good picture???_
> 
> 
> _Actually i took it to give someone else the bird today._
> _The more I think about it the more I actually like it._


Well I was curious as to what you looked like since we talk all the time on here. I knew you were pretty I just didn't know you were THAT pretty. ^_^


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Sky!!!!_
__
_um..thank you???_

_You is being too nice to me!!!!_


ScarletteSky said:


> Well I was curious as to what you looked like since we talk all the time on here. I knew you were pretty I just didn't know you were THAT pretty. ^_^


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, you're too modest. I love that bulgy eye smiley hahaha


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Me too. I think it is hilarious. _
_But then again. i am so easily amused. and entertained.  I'm not sure if that is a good thing or not yet_quote=ScarletteSky;689394]lol, you're too modest. I love that bulgy eye smiley hahaha[/quote]


----------



## growingmom (Mar 31, 2008)

*hmmmm I think Bong is a lil tied up ladies..goodnight..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi bongspit hows things going?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 1, 2008)

_I think he is tired. growing mom had him tied up last night_
_Nah. it doesn't really surprose me._


growingmom said:


> *hmmmm I think Bong is a lil tied up ladies..goodnight..*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello
Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
Healthy Plants.
Love You're Work.
-JiJi


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

whats up bongspit? the weather is awsome here how about where you are?


----------



## growingmom (Apr 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I think he is tired. growing mom had him tied up last night_
> _Nah. it doesn't really surprose me._


HA HA HA not literally Lacy..lol. I just new he was busy, cause he wasn't responding...that's all..


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 1, 2008)

growingmom said:


> HA HA HA not literally Lacy..lol. I just new he was busy, cause he wasn't responding...that's all..


lol, it would be funny if we had a fight to the death over Mr. Bong hahaha. He probably just konked out on all those good old people drugs.......*giggle*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 1, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> lol, it would be funny if we had a fight to the death over Mr. Bong hahaha. He probably just konked out on all those good old people drugs.......*giggle*


no no no..wasn't like that at all,..but yeah I'm thinkin he konked out too, or maybe someone did have him tied up literally. Pictures Bong tied to the bed post..lmao what a sight that may be..


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hello
> Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
> Healthy Plants.
> Love You're Work.
> -JiJi


*greetings jason..I have been to south korea, my cousin Tajin Lee is from Pusan...*
*thanks for stopping by...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

*I'm back...got my light... got busted for speeding..it's all good...*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Whats up Big Spitter? Your plants are doin might fine check my journal out youll like it


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Whats up Big Spitter? Your plants are doin might fine check my journal out youll like it


*will do matt...thanks for stopping by..*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Busted? friggen coppers!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Busted? friggen coppers!


*92 in a 70...fuckn assholes*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

92 in a 70! You were looking to get busted. Any good pothead knows to follow the speed limit. lol

Other than the ticket, how was your roadtrip? Did your bro share any of his stash? Oh, and what did you do to piss those girls off? 

Sorry for all the questions. I just scraped my pipe and am kind of high. Boy, I can't wait
til my WW flowers.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

hey bong glad to see you only had a minor problem on the ride! You are home safe and sound thats good. do you like the light? How is your garden?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sorry you got busted but glad you got your light.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

thank god your allright bongspit. slow down lol


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

bulldog said:


> 92 in a 70! You were looking to get busted. Any good pothead knows to follow the speed limit. lol
> 
> Other than the ticket, how was your roadtrip? Did your bro share any of his stash? Oh, and what did you do to piss those girls off?
> 
> ...


*hey bulldog...I have the need for speedmy roadtrip was cool...stayed at a holiday Inn and ate at the kingfish rest....life is can't get any better....what girls??*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong glad to see you only had a minor problem on the ride! You are home safe and sound thats good. do you like the light? How is your garden?


*hey kaya...I'm going hook the light up tommorrow...I have to go to the hardware and get some chain...home sweet home...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Sorry you got busted but glad you got your light.*


*hey lacy...stinky assed cops...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Speedy Gongollis_


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...stinky assed cops...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

*well my 2 plants are showing some bud...yeah...I cut a couple of clones today...this is my first try at clones...I am using my aerogarden for the cloning...actually just the light...they love AG light...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_OOooowwwww!!!!!_
_Aaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!_
_Wowwwwwwwww!!!!_
_Very nice Mr. Bong. Now you have better equipment_
_New and improved._


bongspit said:


> *well my 2 plants are showing some bud...yeah...I cut a couple of clones today...this is my first try at clones...I am using my aerogarden for the cloning...actually just the light...they love AG light...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...stinky assed cops...*


aint that the truth. dirty little piggies. i see your girl is growing buds bonger. wont be long now. that aerogarden reminds me..... i was at my wifes grandma's the other day and she has the aerogarden lol. i asked her what she uses it for and she said tomatoes. yeah right, she probably has a couple ounces of blue widow that she grew in it.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> aint that the truth. dirty little piggies. i see your girl is growing buds bonger. wont be long now. that aerogarden reminds me..... i was at my wifes grandma's the other day and she has the aerogarden lol. i asked her what she uses it for and she said tomatoes. yeah right, she probably has a couple ounces of blue widow that she grew in it.


*when I put my seedling in between my two lights the seedling is always pulling toward the AG light the next morning...the rest of ot is juck though....*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice looking buds bongspit! How are the clones and your new super light coming along?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi bongspit where have you been? hope the new light is working for you


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 4, 2008)

yea i was wondering that must be busy getting everything in order hope things are good your way bong


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

*I'm back...My middle brother passed away thursday morning, so I have had a bunch of stuff to deal with.*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking buds bongspit! How are the clones and your new super light coming along?


*hey bulldog...just got the light up today and I swear you can see it shining through the wall...the clones are not so good, I must be doing something wrong...they look terrrible...*



bwinn27 said:


> hi bongspit where have you been? hope the new light is working for you


*hey bwinn...I got it uo tonight, had to get a heavier chain...it's heavier than my T5 light...it's bright..*



kayasgarden said:


> yea i was wondering that must be busy getting everything in order hope things are good your way bong


*hey kaya...how's the jungle? you need to give me a lesson on cloning, I am a failure...lol*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I'm back...My middle brother passed away thursday morning, so I have had a bunch of stuff to deal with.*


Oh well, I understand that. My grandpa just died recently, so I can relate to how you must feel. Loss is never easy I can say that for sure. But we all love you and will be here for you ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Oh well, I understand that. My grandpa just died recently, so I can relate to how you must feel. Loss is never easy I can say that for sure. But we all love you and will be here for you ^_^


.....


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lookin good man!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Lookin good man!! Sorry for your loss.


*thank you ratty...I will have new pics of some buds tomorrow...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job spit


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job spit


*thanks jason...I checked out your journal and your doing a fine job yourself....just be really careful...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*good morning everybody...here are a few pics...my camera is not cooperating, it will not focus...it sounds like it is always hunting for focus...my clone are not looking well...any suggestions???? I use powdered rooting hormone instead of gel...would that make a difference??*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss bongspit! I'm sure in his own way he left the world a better place. Fire up a joint in his memory when you get the chance.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 5, 2008)

The buds are starting to look nice! When the buds start showing is one of my favorite stages. Sorry I can't comment on the clones, never attempted it. I'm sure you'll get them to perk up.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2008)

hey bong things are looking good. i would help you with the clones but i suck at that. those buds are gonna get beastly under that 600.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *good morning everybody...here are a few pics...my camera is not cooperating, it will not focus...it sounds like it is always hunting for focus...my clone are not looking well...any suggestions???? I use powdered rooting hormone instead of gel...would that make a difference??*


I've heard that powdered root hormone is stronger than using the gel. But I think their the same, but the gel is easier to use.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss bongspit! I'm sure in his own way he left the world a better place. Fire up a joint in his memory when you get the chance.





bulldog said:


> The buds are starting to look nice! When the buds start showing is one of my favorite stages. Sorry I can't comment on the clones, never attempted it. I'm sure you'll get them to perk up.


*thanks bulldog...*
*yeah flowering is my most favorite too, it's like you can see a change on daily basis...*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey bongspit i had a quick flick through the latter few pages of this journal as i don't have much time right now.
Your plants are looking sweet enough to me and nice and healthy,not a sign of even leaf tip burn,nice.

I also noticed that your camera was playing up,sounds to me like you need to switch on auto focus and when you want to take a shot only press the camera button down a little bit until you here it lock on and then press it all the way down.

If you already know all of this and it has made no difference it is possible that your cameras focusing capability is on its way out.
I have had several cameras fail over the years.
Best of luck with it anyway and i will pop in when i can and see how your doing


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bongspit i had a quick flick through the latter few pages of this journal as i don't have much time right now.
> Your plants are looking sweet enough to me and nice and healthy,not a sign of even leaf tip burn,nice.
> 
> I also noticed that your camera was playing up,sounds to me like you need to switch on auto focus and when you want to take a shot only press the camera button down a little bit until you here it lock on and then press it all the way down.
> ...


*thanks for stoppn by natmoon...*


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *good morning everybody...here are a few pics...my camera is not cooperating, it will not focus...it sounds like it is always hunting for focus...my clone are not looking well...any suggestions???? I use powdered rooting hormone instead of gel...would that make a difference??*


Hey man the girls are looking pretty good. As for those clones....... They need help!! how wet are you keeping them?? I use peat pellets and keep them in a dish soaking in a little water and just place them under the floresent tube in my workbench and they dont even wilt. (I cant say the same for my last ones) Good luck!! you should come by and see my widows.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

hey B,,,really sorry to hear about your brother,,but know he is in a better place,,my old man died just last August,,good thing we weren't that close,,but I still miss him a lot,,after all,,,,he was my dad,,,anyway,,plants are looking real good,,as for the clones,,pluck or cut off those lower fan leaves,,they are just using up necessary energy(while they die) for the tops too last till it roots,,and they will root,,gotta stay positive,,always,,,,again,,truly sorry bout your bro

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

_OMG Mr. Bong. I don't know how I missed this. GOSH! Are you ok????_
_Oh my _
_I'm so very very sorry for your loss Mr. Bong_


bongspit said:


> *I'm back...My middle brother passed away thursday morning, so I have had a bunch of stuff to deal with.*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry to here about that bongspit.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hey B,,,really sorry to hear about your brother,,but know he is in a better place,,my old man died just last August,,good thing we weren't that close,,but I still miss him a lot,,after all,,,,he was my dad,,,anyway,,plants are looking real good,,as for the clones,,pluck or cut off those lower fan leaves,,they are just using up necessary energy(while they die) for the tops too last till it roots,,and they will root,,gotta stay positive,,always,,,,again,,truly sorry bout your bro
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*hey HoLE...thanks man...I will cut off those fan leaves...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Hey man the girls are looking pretty good. As for those clones....... They need help!! how wet are you keeping them?? I use peat pellets and keep them in a dish soaking in a little water and just place them under the floresent tube in my workbench and they dont even wilt. (I cant say the same for my last ones) Good luck!! you should come by and see my widows.


*hey ratty....they are wet, I keep a clear cover over them and they stay moist...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG Mr. Bong. I don't know how I missed this. GOSH! Are you ok????_
> _Oh my _
> _I'm so very very sorry for your loss Mr. Bong_


*thanks lacy...I'm fine...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> sorry to here about that bongspit.


*bwinnbong!!thanks man...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry...........


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> sorry...........


*thank you...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

....................sorry for not tuning in sooner I'm thinking of ya.[quote=bongspit;705382]*thanks lacy...I'm fine...*[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

*5th day of flowering and things are looking good...they love the new light...I hung the light 8" from the tallest plant and it's been 2 days and I had to raise it again today...the mystery seedling is looking good and strong...I am only going to veg it 2 more weeks...the clones suck,but they are not dead so maybe they will make it...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

*this is one of 4 of the main colas on the white widow...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice bongspit from here on out everyday will be awsome and full of new growth. ive been thinking of growing some white window and by the looks of yours i will be lol. awsome growing bongspit.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

*thanks bwinn..I'm pretty stoked...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn..I'm pretty stoked...*


you should be my g13 dident have buds that big at 5 days awsome job. . nice going bwinnbong lol


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...the white widow is the tall one and you can tell it will be loaded...the blueberry is shorter and bushier, but I topped it twice...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

cool im looking forward to this grow i know its gonna be a good one.


----------



## PuffPufffPassss (Apr 6, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn...the white widow is the tall one and you can tell it will be loaded...the blueberry is shorter and bushier, but I topped it twice...*


grow is looking fantastic, was just wonderin if the white widow was a sativa?, didnt know if it was already mentioned or not


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

PuffPufffPassss said:


> grow is looking fantastic, was just wonderin if the white widow was a sativa?, didnt know if it was already mentioned or not


*hey ppp...white widow is an indica/sativa mix....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

*this light is really bright...my plants think they moved to the caribbean... as you can see I will have to figure when to take pictures...lol*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good to see everything's moving along nicely bong, WW is one of my favourite's so ill be watching this one even closer.

Klunk


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

looking awsome bongspit. maybe you could take them out of the room and take pic's or does the bags make it hard to move? ether way good growing


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 8, 2008)

damn bong sorry but those pics hurt my eyesbet the plants are lovin it!! any new thoughts on the chickens? Mine are getting huge and lovin the outdoors


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 8, 2008)

some feel moving the plant all the time isnt good i like to let them be still and untouched as much as possible


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> some feel moving the plant all the time isnt good i like to let them be still and untouched as much as possible


i move mine everytime i take a pic of them im just carefull they dont rub on anything lol but they should be fine mine are. never touch the bud or any leaves with trichs on them dont wana get hand oils on the plant or rub crystals off.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Good to see everything's moving along nicely bong, WW is one of my favourite's so ill be watching this one even closer.
> 
> Klunk


*thanks for stoppn by klunk...*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 8, 2008)

Good looking light bong! It will be interesting to see if you notice any difference in growth with the new light.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 8, 2008)

My plants are growing pretty slow it seems. Check out my journal sometime and have a laugh.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn bong sorry but those pics hurt my eyesbet the plants are lovin it!! any new thoughts on the chickens? Mine are getting huge and lovin the outdoors





kayasgarden said:


> some feel moving the plant all the time isnt good i like to let them be still and untouched as much as possible


*I am not going to do chickens yet...I am selling my little farm this spring(I hope) and moving further into the country...when I first moved here there was nothing but farm land, but now I am surrounded...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bulldog said:


> My plants are growing pretty slow it seems. Check out my journal sometime and have a laugh.


*hey bulldog...I wil check it out...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

hey bonghit, hope you and your plants are getting a nice tan from that light lol.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking awsome bongspit. maybe you could take them out of the room and take pic's or does the bags make it hard to move? ether way good growing


*hey bwinn...the bags move around alright...you have to be careful that you set them down straight or they will lean....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bonghit, hope you and your plants are getting a nice tan from that light lol.


*I will have to wear my shades when I go upstairs masta....I wish I was hittn a bong...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

futures so bright,,ya gotta wear shades,,,,looking good B-Shhhhhhpit,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> futures so bright,,ya gotta wear shades,,,,looking good B-Shhhhhhpit,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*HoLE up...I wear my sunglasses at night...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HoLE up...I wear my sunglasses at night...*


Corey Hart,,lol,,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> Corey Hart,,lol,,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 funny stuff guys, that was one of my favorite songs when i was a younger buck. i was cool as hell rocking my black sunglasses at night(or so i thought) lol.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

*some pics...I moved them out of the room...this the 7th day of flower...*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! Those buds are really taking off. So what did you wind up with, one WW and one BB female?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *some pics...I moved them out of the room...this the 7th day of flower...*


those pic's are nice and clear perfect plants man awsome.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Wow! Those buds are really taking off. So what did you wind up with, one WW and one BB female?


*hey bulldog..1 white widow and 1 blueberry and 1 mystery....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> those pic's are nice and clear perfect plants man awsome.


*thanks bwinn...*


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey those look great man...keep up the good work, sorry to see you lost a few, but hey with that new light you'll get all kinds of bud anyway I bet....You have any problems with heat having that light in a room that small?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> Hey those look great man...keep up the good work, sorry to see you lost a few, but hey with that new light you'll get all kinds of bud anyway I bet....You have any problems with heat having that light in a room that small?


*hey doc...yes the heat is a problem, but most of the time during the day I can leave the door open and that takes care of the heat. The closet has an exhaust and a fan blowing on the plants....*


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

well thats good, I got a 1000 watt running in a closet and heat gets to be an issue sometimes, but the closet leads into a bathroom so I took the door off and leave the turd fan on with a fan blowing from the front of the closet and that has helped...really kinda similar setup....I'd like to put a pic up, but got no money for a camera, are you able to keep the ballast outside the room, cause that dropped my temps a lot too....?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> well thats good, I got a 1000 watt running in a closet and heat gets to be an issue sometimes, but the closet leads into a bathroom so I took the door off and leave the turd fan on with a fan blowing from the front of the closet and that has helped...really kinda similar setup....I'd like to put a pic up, but got no money for a camera, are you able to keep the ballast outside the room, cause that dropped my temps a lot too....?


*my exhaust is the attic hole in the closet, I found a window fan that fit the hole perfect...there is a picture in here somewhere...yes, I keep the ballast outside the closet...*


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yea, I found that picture of the setup, that fan is just the right size, I love it when those kind of things work out anyways, keep it up....ur grows have been very nice to follow, I plan on growing some bb on my next grow, I got feminized BC God Bud goin right now. Did you say ur seeds were from the BC guys?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

keeping the ballast outside the room really helps cool it down. your plants must be lovin the new light


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> oh yea, I found that picture of the setup, that fan is just the right size, I love it when those kind of things work out anyways, keep it up....ur grows have been very nice to follow, I plan on growing some bb on my next grow, I got feminized BC God Bud goin right now. Did you say ur seeds were from the BC guys?


*yes...bc bud depot...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> keeping the ballast outside the room really helps cool it down. your plants must be lovin the new light


*hey bwinn...*
*they are loving the new light...I can tell a difference every day...I will post some pics tomorrow...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

cool bongspit i bet they are lol. cant wait for the new pic's are they getting really stinky yet?


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

bong bong bo bong bannana fanna fo fong be bi bo bong hehe how is bong doing glad the new light is doing the trick you will notice fatter more solid bids i bet cant wait to add the 250 i lent out to the bud box for some extra wattage!!! wwe finaly had a nice day here how is the weather in your neck of the woods


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> bong bong bo bong bannana fanna fo fong be bi bo bong hehe how is bong doing glad the new light is doing the trick you will notice fatter more solid bids i bet cant wait to add the 250 i lent out to the bud box for some extra wattage!!! wwe finaly had a nice day here how is the weather in your neck of the woods


*kaya kaya kaya...weather here is trippn...it's in the 70's for a few and then in the 50's and storming...typical springtime in tennessee...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

is it good or bad when you say my name three times well at least you have no more snow!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *kaya kaya kaya...weather here is trippn...it's in the 70's for a few and then in the 50's and storming...typical springtime in tennessee...*


 same thing here neighbor lol. gotta love the mountains eh. cant wait for the new pics mister bong. those buds are huge already from the last pics u posted.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Haha. Kaya. You is a funny chick._


kayasgarden said:


> bong bong bo bong bannana fanna fo fong be bi bo bong hehe how is bong doing glad the new light is doing the trick you will notice fatter more solid bids i bet cant wait to add the 250 i lent out to the bud box for some extra wattage!!! wwe finaly had a nice day here how is the weather in your neck of the woods


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Haha. Kaya. You is a funny chick._


*she has a sparkling sense of humor.....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> same thing here neighbor lol. gotta love the mountains eh. cant wait for the new pics mister bong. those buds are huge already from the last pics u posted.


*hey masta...pics are on the way...I got my camera manual out....I have had the camera for 2 years,I thought I might read up on it...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_She does_
_And you Mr. Bong are like a friend a big brother and Santa all rolled into one_

_You really are a sweetie._
_Thanks_


bongspit said:


> *she has a sparkling sense of humor.....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

*9th day of flowering...I went ahead and stuck the mystery plant into flower and it's doing great...*


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks good man!! Keep it up.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful as usual bongspit! Another week or so and you should sneak a sample.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

awsome pics/plants bongspit. there really starting to take off now. the new light seems to be working lol.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Beautiful as usual bongspit! Another week or so and you should sneak a sample.


*your setting a bad example bulldog...no pinching...lol*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome pics/plants bongspit. there really starting to take off now. the new light seems to be working lol.


*thanks bwinn...I can see a difference every day...*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *your setting a bad example bulldog...no pinching...lol*


none..none at all?????????????????


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

looking good bongo,ur gonna be getting blazed soon enough. if it makes you feel any better i barely get high right now lol, i am sure it doesnt make you feel any better.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looking good bongo,ur gonna be getting blazed soon enough. if it makes you feel any better i barely get high right now lol, i am sure it doesnt make you feel any better.


*at least I'm not alone...lol*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

growingmom said:


> none..none at all?????????????????


*you guys are bad influences on me...*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you guys are bad influences on me...*


 As if you need influence...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

growingmom said:


> As if you need influence...


*hold up there little lady...nevermind...*


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 10, 2008)

Bongspit nice plants, this thread is funny lol only on page 52 will read more tomarrow. peace man


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Bongspit nice plants, this thread is funny lol only on page 52 will read more tomarrow. peace man


*thanks for stoppn by rope...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 11, 2008)

hey bong lookin nice glad you like the new light! im so happy to see a little earth pokin through the snow in a few places it wont be long now


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

hi bongspit hows things going?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bongspit hows things going?


*I'm good...how's bwinn today??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

im doing good its getting close to harvest in 5 days i stop useing the big bud and switch to overdrive cant wate.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im doing good its getting close to harvest in 5 days i stop useing the big bud and switch to overdrive cant wate.


*good deal bwinn...that g13 is going to kick your ass dude....I fed my girls this morning and they are looking good...*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 11, 2008)

hey bongspit, I saw some rooting gel at wallyworld the other day. I think it was like 5 or $6, might be worth a try.

Oh, and on my last grow I trimmed some of the lower buds after four weeks. Wasn't the best high, but they say to trim them so I what figured what the hell. Any buzz is better than no buzz at all!


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 11, 2008)

yea my box was getting to overcrowded so i just did the same thing the lower buds that had no light got the chop and now airflow is alot better also. what medium do you plan to use for cloning


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_I hope everything went ok for you today Mr. bong._
_You're in my thoughts and prayers_


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

bulldog said:


> hey bongspit, I saw some rooting gel at wallyworld the other day. I think it was like 5 or $6, might be worth a try.
> 
> Oh, and on my last grow I trimmed some of the lower buds after four weeks. Wasn't the best high, but they say to trim them so I what figured what the hell. Any buzz is better than no buzz at all!


*hey bulldog...I am going to wally's tomorrow and get some of that gel...I still have a bunch of leaf from my last grow and I smoked some that..It's not great but it's better than none..*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea my box was getting to overcrowded so i just did the same thing the lower buds that had no light got the chop and now airflow is alot better also. what medium do you plan to use for cloning


*hey kaya...I use this and peet pellets....for cloning*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I hope everything went ok for you today Mr. bong._
> _You're in my thoughts and prayers_


*hey lacy...everything went well...I'm just glad it's over with...thanks for your kindness....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_for you....always a pleasure_


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...everything went well...I'm just glad it's over with...thanks for your kindness....*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Plants are looking good. Glad everything's going well for you. I finally managed to get my Widows on the site, hope it all works out for you 

Klunk +=


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

good morning bongspit. you gonna get the cloning gel today?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> good morning bongspit. you gonna get the cloning gel today?


*good morning bwinn...I took pictures this morning and then I am going to wally's...gosh I hate wallyworld....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Plants are looking good. Glad everything's going well for you. I finally managed to get my Widows on the site, hope it all works out for you
> 
> Klunk +=


*hey klunk...thanks for stoppn by...I will check your widows out...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

*day 12 of flowering...1 week of flowering with the good light..me thinks they like the new light....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

*a few more...*


----------



## SH4RP (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good man, keep up the good work, *subscribes to thread*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

SH4RP said:


> Looking good man, keep up the good work, *subscribes to thread*


*thanks for stoppn by...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

plants are looking good B-Shpit,,I like the last pic on post 815,,very pretty,,keep up the great work,,hope things are settling down for ya bit,,stay positive bro

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow i cant beleave how fast there growing awsome job.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

HoLE said:


> plants are looking good B-Shpit,,I like the last pic on post 815,,very pretty,,keep up the great work,,hope things are settling down for ya bit,,stay positive bro
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*thanks HoLE...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> wow i cant beleave how fast there growing awsome job.


*hey bwinn...seriously...they are growing fast, i can tell a difference every day...flowering is fun...*


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 12, 2008)

man they are really taking off...thank goodness for HID lighting...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> man they are really taking off...thank goodness for HID lighting...


*thanks doc..they do love their new light..*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 13, 2008)

*13 th day of flowering...could not find cloning gel so I got the powder...my powder was old...so maybe this will work...it's been 24 hrs since I cut them and they still look good..*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful as usual bongspit! 

No rooting gel at your wallyworld? Must be a lot of potheads around here, there was a whole display at our's. Or a lot in your area who bought it all. lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

hi bongspit hows things going? ya i was gonna say the powder you had looks old but i dident know if that had anything to do with it. hope it works better for you and your grow looks perfect.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 13, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Beautiful as usual bongspit!
> 
> No rooting gel at your wallyworld? Must be a lot of potheads around here, there was a whole display at our's. Or a lot in your area who bought it all. lol


*hey bulldog...I know I have seen the gel there before...but they had the powder and my powder was old, so hopefully this will work...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bongspit hows things going? ya i was gonna say the powder you had looks old but i dident know if that had anything to do with it. hope it works better for you and your grow looks perfect.


*thanks bwinn...yeah that powder had to be like 6 years old...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Very lovely pics Mr. bonghead.*
*Your plants are loving that new light system *


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very lovely pics Mr. bonghead.*
> *Your plants are loving that new light system *


*thanks lacypoo bud hash chick....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

*15th day of flowering...gonna repot the mystery plant today..."she" still has not shown sex...the clones are hanging in there...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

*do clones need nutes and if they do how much??




*


----------



## Doalude (Apr 15, 2008)

Just spray them with ph'd water till the roots get established, I would hold off the nutes for awhile just like you would do with seedlings.

Following your grow!!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 15, 2008)

I used a foliar spray with ph'd water and root 66 from technaflora and they did really well for my clones


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 15, 2008)

plants look great by the way those are gonna be some nice buds


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

Doalude said:


> Just spray them with ph'd water till the roots get established, I would hold off the nutes for awhile just like you would do with seedlings.
> 
> Following your grow!!!! Keep it up!!!!


*thanks for stoppn by doalude...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> I used a foliar spray with ph'd water and root 66 from technaflora and they did really well for my clones





DrWatson said:


> plants look great by the way those are gonna be some nice buds


*thanks doc...I will check the root 66 out...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

buds are coming along nicely bong. hope you get this cloning thing down cuz i havent the last 2 times i tried lol. i think my mistake is no humidity dome.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> buds are coming along nicely bong. hope you get this cloning thing down cuz i havent the last 2 times i tried lol. i think my mistake is no humidity dome.


*hey masta...I cut a clear gallon jug in half and I am using them for domes...I hope it helps.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...I cut a clear gallon jug in half and I am using them for domes...I hope it helps.....*


 i think you got this batch under control. wont be too long til they root i bet.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think you got this batch under control. wont be too long til they root i bet.


*thanks masta...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 16, 2008)

lookin good bong i love those little clones are you giving them light 24 7 now cause they look like they are a bit budded? I love cloning its so much fun, wish you the best and hope you are well. That new light seems to be makin the ladies HAPPY!!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> lookin good bong i love those little clones are you giving them light 24 7 now cause they look like they are a bit budded? I love cloning its so much fun, wish you the best and hope you are well. That new light seems to be makin the ladies HAPPY!!


*hey kaya...do you keep your clones under 24/7 light?/*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

yea until i am sure they are no longer in flowering mode, my first batch i didnt and then i could not stop them from continuing to flower? Well some of them others seemed to have no problem vegging? Now i just 24 everything for a bit. How is bong doing?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea until i am sure they are no longer in flowering mode, my first batch i didnt and then i could not stop them from continuing to flower? Well some of them others seemed to have no problem vegging? Now i just 27 everything for a bit. How is bong doing?


*hey kaya...I'm good ...how are you doing? I have them 18/6, but i will put them 24/7 today....*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey bong i looked through the first few pages but i couldnt see what kind of lighting that your using.
What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bong i looked through the first few pages but i couldnt see what kind of lighting that your using.
> What kind of lighting are you using?


*hey natmoon...for vegiing I have the sunleaves pioneer IV T5, and for flowering I have a 400w hps w/hortolux(sp) bulb...I use both during flowering actually...and use the lights from a failed aerogarden for vegging also...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

im alright thanks! just taking a break from two days straight of essay crap to write I have never hated school so much, o well my plants are outside today so im great!!!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> im alright thanks! just taking a break from two days straight of essay crap to write I have never hated school so much, o well my plants are outside today so im great!!!!!!


*I am going back to school in the fall and my son is an excellent writer, so I will have him write my essays..lol*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

good for you bong!!!!! Thats great, good luck getting the kid to write for ya i should put my four year old on the job What are you going to school for


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_No wayyyy?????_

_Mr. Bong goes back to school !!!!_

_Haha! Don't forget your lunchbox and don't doddle along the way....don't talk to strangers and don't play wif fire_


_ and get our son to write your essayscheater_


_Whatcha going to study school boy???_






bongspit said:


> *I am going back to school in the fall and my son is an excellent writer, so I will have him write my essays..lol*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> good for you bong!!!!! Thats great, good luck getting the kid to write for ya i should put my four year old on the job What are you going to school for





Lacy said:


> _No wayyyy?????_
> 
> _Mr. Bong goes back to school !!!!_
> 
> ...


*hey kaya and lacypoo nonhash bud...I have a bachelor of arts degree in poly-sci...so I'm thinking law school...I got high scores on my lsats after college...so...probably law school...a bunch of you potheads might need my help some day...lol that's not cheating poo...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

*18th day of flower...I repotted the mystery plant...and...it's a girlllll...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Why you ...ooooww.. la ...weee. Mr. Bongspit.  I have my bachelor of science also_

_Bong doesn'tgo to school_
_Bong goes cororate._

_So you saying some day you're gonna be bailing me out???_

_What potheads? Who? Where? Nooooooooo_


bongspit said:


> *hey kaya and lacypoo nonhash bud...I have a bachelor of arts degree in poly-sci...so I'm thinking law school...I got high scores on my lsats after college...so...probably law school...a bunch of you potheads might need my help some day...lol that's not cheating poo...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Congratulations Mr. Bong. Its a gurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_Told ya females were better _


bongspit said:


> *18th day of flower...I repotted the mystery plant...and...it's a girlllll...*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats on the girl, it will be interesting to see how she develops in comparison to the others. Nice pics, are those crystals I see already?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

another girl bong man, way to grow. they are getting frosty already too. munchies will be coming soon.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

yea im 26 and the youngest person in my school, adult school how boring no parties no hotties
Thats great bong it feels good to put the brian to work


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Why you ...ooooww.. la ...weee. Mr. Bongspit.  I have my bachelor of science also_
> 
> _Bong doesn'tgo to school_
> _Bong goes cororate._
> ...


*Yeah..I will get you out pro bono...lol trade for bud...does canada have lawyers?*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Congrats on the girl, it will be interesting to see how she develops in comparison to the others. Nice pics, are those crystals I see already?


*hey bulldog...I might to rethink my vegging times..I only vegged it for 3 weeks and it's doing fine...mmmmm crystals...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> another girl bong man, way to grow. they are getting frosty already too. munchies will be coming soon.


*hey masta...I am hoping the ww and bb will be ready around the 1st of june..mmmmmunchies....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea im 26 and the youngest person in my school, adult school how boring no parties no hotties
> Thats great bong it feels good to put the brian to work


*26....your just a baby...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

yes dear i know thanks!!!! Iv done some amazing things for a girl my age but i am so thrilled i have an abundance of time to do so much more I miss doing silly things like traveling across country living in a car with a pet cat and being so unpredictable. I like what im doing now alot more i live a very simple life in many ways and i'v decided 26 is where it's at think i have every thing i need. I do realy miss woman ALOT but i have a great hubby


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Ok that sounds like a deal. _
_I always have lots of good bud_


_do we have lawyers here?  Not sure on that one. _
_As long as you are still gonna ride your bike as a lawyer._
_In a suite and tie_

_K-e-w-l _


bongspit said:


> *Yeah..I will get you out pro bono...lol trade for bud...does canada have lawyers?*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok that sounds like a deal. _
> _I always have lots of good bud_
> 
> 
> ...


*no suit and ties lacy poo...you know better than that.....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yes dear i know thanks!!!! Iv done some amazing things for a girl my age but i am so thrilled i have an abundance of time to do so much more I miss doing silly things like traveling across country living in a car with a pet cat and being so unpredictable. I like what im doing now alot more i live a very simple life in many ways and i'v decided 26 is where it's at think i have every thing i need. I do realy miss woman ALOT but i have a great hubby


*at 26 the world is your oyster...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 18, 2008)

yup ......................................bang bong my chicks are getting so big you should check out the pics


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

PFT....WUSS!! I really don't think you could handle it......


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> PFT....WUSS!! I really don't think you could handle it......


*yeah...as if...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *yeah...as if...*


^_^ *nods* Yep I'm positive. I mean my granny just about died from coughing....I don't know why you wouldn't be the same. The more mature generation with their older lungs just can't take it I guess.....:


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> ^_^ *nods* Yep I'm positive. I mean my granny just about died from coughing....I don't know why you wouldn't be the same. The more mature generation with their older lungs just can't take it I guess.....:


*wow...just throw my old ass under the bus....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *wow...just throw my old ass under the bus....*


:gasp: I wasn't trying to be mean, just playful. I'm sorry, i would never throw your old ass under a bus!!!!

oh, I ruv you. I just have an odd smart ass sense of humor I guess....


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> :gasp: I wasn't trying to be mean, just playful. I'm sorry, i would never throw your old ass under a bus!!!!
> 
> oh, I ruv you. I just have an odd smart ass sense of humor I guess....


*I think I'm in love...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think I'm in love...*


Well, that's great! Let's all be hippies and love eachother!!!! I think I need some incense....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

grrrr.....I wish I had an elite acct!!!! It would be so much easier to delete unnecessary posts that I make without having to erase the whole thing to write something different out. I can't wait to go back to work....


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Well, that's great! Let's all be hippies and love eachother!!!! I think I need some incense....


*goodness...miss scarlettes fired up today...*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I am going back to school in the fall and my son is an excellent writer, so I will have him write my essays..lol*


"If I get stoned and plagiarise all night long, its a family tradition"


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

bulldog said:


> "If I get stoned and plagiarise all night long, its a family tradition"


........


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Oh the benefits of being elite. _

_I can edit or delete anything and I DO!!!!!!!_
_Oh and Mr. Bong........you never did answer my question_quote=ScarletteSky;751836]grrrr.....I wish I had an elite acct!!!! It would be so much easier to delete unnecessary posts that I make without having to erase the whole thing to write something different out. I can't wait to go back to work....[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh the benefits of being elite. _
> 
> _I can edit or delete anything and I DO!!!!!!!_
> _Oh and Mr. Bong........you never did answer my question_quote=ScarletteSky;751836]grrrr.....I wish I had an elite acct!!!! It would be so much easier to delete unnecessary posts that I make without having to erase the whole thing to write something different out. I can't wait to go back to work....


[/quote]*what question?????*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

*Why I should never say the word 'suck.'????*


*I made some hash tonight Mr. Bong *

*And I am ripped out of my face right now but maybe I bit too much OMG! I am really looped here right now. *

*what question?????*[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (Apr 19, 2008)

*good job lacy hash head.....you can say suck...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 20, 2008)

*day 20 of floweringday 7 for the mystery plant...I feed them yesterday and added molasses for the first time...*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 20, 2008)

They look very purdy..................


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

hey looking good bongaroo. got any buds for this festive holiday?


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, they are really progressing fast! You are going to have some monster ganga on your hands.


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 20, 2008)

Im sure its on this thread but how long did you veg?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 20, 2008)

growingmom said:


> They look very purdy..................


*so are you.....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey looking good bongaroo. got any buds for this festive holiday?


*hey masta...nope no bud for 420...I guess I could have snipped one for the day, but I didn't think about it....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 20, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Wow, they are really progressing fast! You are going to have some monster ganga on your hands.


*hey bulldog..thanks, I am hoping for a june 1st harvest....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 20, 2008)

mistacurious said:


> Im sure its on this thread but how long did you veg?


*hey mistacurious...the 2 big plants were vegged for 35 days and the small one only 3 weeks in veg...welcome to RIU...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. So is that you in the car?*

*How was your 4:20 day? Ddi you work on some more cars today?*
*Chat with you later.*
*My hash sucked again. *


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks. Taking botany and horticulture classes in school. love what this place is about.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. Bong. So is that you in the car?*
> 
> *How was your 4:20 day? Ddi you work on some more cars today?*
> *Chat with you later.*
> *My hash sucked again. *


*hey lacy...I did...my daughter went to a bon fire and her new car got ashes all over and she was freaking out...so I helped her polish her car as good as new...sorry about the hash...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 21, 2008)

*well...just found out my mystery plant is a male...so out of 10 seeds I got 2 plants....this sucks...no matter what I do I end up with 2 plants and that does not make this an economically feasible "hobby". It also doesn't give me enough weed to sustain me between grows...this might be my last foray into the fine art of marijuana growing...*

*




*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *well...just found out my mystery plant is a male...so out of 10 seeds I got 2 plants....this sucks...no matter what I do I end up with 2 plants and that does not make this an economically feasible "hobby". It also doesn't give me enough weed to sustain me between grows...this might be my last foray into the fine art of marijuana growing...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That really sucks....sorry.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *well...just found out my mystery plant is a male...so out of 10 seeds I got 2 plants....this sucks...no matter what I do I end up with 2 plants and that does not make this an economically feasible "hobby". It also doesn't give me enough weed to sustain me between grows...this might be my last foray into the fine art of marijuana growing...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You've come to far to quit now bongspit! You just got unlucky with this grow. Your next grow will probably be mostly females. Plus, nothing smokes better than your own pot.


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *well...just found out my mystery plant is a male...so out of 10 seeds I got 2 plants....this sucks...no matter what I do I end up with 2 plants and that does not make this an economically feasible "hobby". It also doesn't give me enough weed to sustain me between grows...this might be my last foray into the fine art of marijuana growing...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Cut some clones man!!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *well...just found out my mystery plant is a male...so out of 10 seeds I got 2 plants....this sucks...no matter what I do I end up with 2 plants and that does not make this an economically feasible "hobby". It also doesn't give me enough weed to sustain me between grows...this might be my last foray into the fine art of marijuana growing...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
oh no ya don't,,,you ain't buggerin off outta here,,,,you're gonna do what I'm gonna do,,,,buy some high grade feminised seeds,,,that's what were gonna do,,sorry bout the male B-Shpit,,but don't give up,,you got a handle on the ones that are girls,,so next time,,we just gotta make sure they are ALL girls,,never say give

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 22, 2008)

dont give up bongaroo. a little bad luck has you discouraged. i am in love with growing and i bet you like it too but just a little down on it right now. you are a funny guy and i like to read your posts.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

*ok guys...your right...I just had moment of fuckitness..I guess it's feminized seeds then...thanks guys....*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok guys...your right...I just had moment of fuckitness..I guess it's feminized seeds then...thanks guys....*


WooooooooooHooooooooooo,,,I'm with ya on that,,we should both get a different strain,,and start em at the same time,,maybe start a joint thread,,Guys with Feminised(BongHoLE Productions),,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

HoLE said:


> WooooooooooHooooooooooo,,,I'm with ya on that,,we should both get a different strain,,and start em at the same time,,maybe start a joint thread,,Guys with Feminised(BongHoLE Productions),,lol
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*that's HoLE different idea....lol...what strain you looking at?*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *that's HoLE different idea....lol...what strain you looking at?*


 
nice use of HoLE ,,B-Shpitt,I'm not sure,,,that PPP looks and sounds not too bad,,according to Chiceh,,wouldn't mind growin some of those trees,,how bout you

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

HoLE said:


> nice use of HoLE ,,B-Shpitt,I'm not sure,,,that PPP looks and sounds not too bad,,according to Chiceh,,wouldn't mind growin some of those trees,,how bout you
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


I was looking at supergirl....who do you get seeds from?

Supergirl is a heavy new female skunk strain with great potential for the commercial grower. Supergirl is a dark green bushy plant that won&#8217;t get to tall. She produces hard and heavy buds that glisten with T.H.C. Supergirl offers a deep skunk flavour accompanied by a strong body buzz.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I was looking at supergirl....
> 
> Supergirl is a heavy new female skunk strain with great potential for the commercial grower. Supergirl is a dark green bushy plant that wont get to tall. She produces hard and heavy buds that glisten with T.H.C. Supergirl offers a deep skunk flavour accompanied by a strong body buzz.


cool,,you wanna grow the same,,or 2 different,,it doesnt matter to me,,but it is an awesome idea,,I'm with ya on it if ya wanna do it down the road,,lemme know in a pm,,I'll give ya my #,,,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 22, 2008)

yea don't give up...u said u ordered from bcbuddepot well i did the same I ordered feminized god bud seeds and out of the 8 seeds I planted I had 7 females and one male or maybe hermaphrodite, whatever it was it was the only one I had to scrap and hey now that u got that new light u can't give up..... right? Hey if I could hook u up with some clones off my gals I would but try some feminized seeds...I'm getting bcbud fem bluberry next time and a camera so I can do a journal...at least ur light works my 1000w just blew a capacitor luckily its under warranty but my gals are having to live under a buncha floros i got at wallyworld for 3 days....


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 22, 2008)

i also had a buddy that just started growing some dutch medi bud and his plants are growing like weeds Medi Bud Feminized Marijuana Seeds I'm gonna try and jack some clones.........


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> yea don't give up...u said u ordered from bcbuddepot well i did the same I ordered feminized god bud seeds and out of the 8 seeds I planted I had 7 females and one male or maybe hermaphrodite, whatever it was it was the only one I had to scrap and hey now that u got that new light u can't give up..... right? Hey if I could hook u up with some clones off my gals I would but try some feminized seeds...I'm getting bcbud fem bluberry next time and a camera so I can do a journal...at least ur light works my 1000w just blew a capacitor luckily its under warranty but my gals are having to live under a buncha floros i got at wallyworld for 3 days....





DrWatson said:


> i also had a buddy that just started growing some dutch medi bud and his plants are growing like weeds Medi Bud Feminized Marijuana Seeds I'm gonna try and jack some clones.........


*hey doc...I was just bummed...but I have had to throw away like 13 male plants and that gets expensive...*


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 22, 2008)

yea that sucks man just stick with it tho it will pay off......feminized seeds r the way 2 go


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

DrWatson said:


> yea that sucks man just stick with it tho it will pay off......feminized seeds r the way 2 go


*yup, that's what I'm going to do...just have to decide which strain...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

*day 23 of flower...the white widow is some stinky stuff...smells so good I can't wait...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *yup, that's what I'm going to do...just have to decide which strain...*


let me know where and when you are going to order,,I will order the exact same strain,,at the exact same time,,maybe we could pull off a double grow in a single thread,,from many miles apart,,that would be really cool

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

HoLE said:


> let me know where and when you are going to order,,I will order the exact same strain,,at the exact same time,,maybe we could pull off a double grow in a single thread,,from many miles apart,,that would be really cool
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*I was thinking about that place bwinn gets his seeds ...he has good luck with them...they have a good selection...I'll send you a link...*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey bongspit all looking good man.
Is that male also white widow or are you making a new hybrid?


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey bongspit, I see a couple of lower buds that look like they need trimming! lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

those are gonna be some long thick tasty buds mmmmmm.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bongspit all looking good man.
> Is that male also white widow or are you making a new hybrid?


*hey nat...the male was from a mystery seed...I'm not sure what it is...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> those are gonna be some long thick tasty buds mmmmmm.


*thanks masta....the white widow is one of the stinkiest plants I have ever smelled...I got some on my hand and could smell it all day long...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey bongspit, I see a couple of lower buds that look like they need trimming! lol


*bad bulldog no bone....but....you may be right....*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 24, 2008)

hey bong how ya been? Things around here have been insane but im glad to see those plants are lookin good. I have only heard bad things about fem seeds so i hope you have a better experience with them!! If you find a good strain with less hermies i will be buying some myself! hope you and your plants are well


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

good job man loookin decent


----------



## bongspit (Apr 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong how ya been? Things around here have been insane but im glad to see those plants are lookin good. I have only heard bad things about fem seeds so i hope you have a better experience with them!! If you find a good strain with less hermies i will be buying some myself! hope you and your plants are well


*hey kaya...what have you heard about fem seeds???give me the goods girl....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job man loookin decent


*thanks for stoppn by Jason...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 24, 2008)

soil growing all the way!!! I'm glad to see the new grow on the way ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Apr 24, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> soil growing all the way!!! I'm glad to see the new grow on the way ^_^


*hey scarlette...you ready to start your next grow?*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey nat...the male was from a mystery seed...I'm not sure what it is...*


Cool then its even more interesting to see what will come out then


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Hey Mr. Bong???????????????????_

_Wanna RACE?????????????????_


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey Mr. Bong???????????????????_
> 
> _Wanna RACE?????????????????_


*yeah...as if.................*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

*I smoked some of the white widow today...whew...I have not smoked WW in years...I had forgotten how good WW taste...and how stoned it makes me...this is going to be fun.... OH, this was lower branch that was not getting light...so, I did not cheat...I am stoned.....*


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 25, 2008)

oooo pics plzplz!!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

glad you are high man
cheers
-Jason


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

mistacurious said:


> oooo pics plzplz!!!!


*"note to self".....get batteries for camera....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> glad you are high man
> cheers
> -Jason


*thanks Jason...*


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I smoked some of the white widow today...whew...I have not smoked WW in years...I had forgotten how good WW taste...and how stoned it makes me...this is going to be fun.... OH, this was lower branch that was not getting light...so, I did not cheat...I am stoned.....*


Sounds good bro. I'm down to my last 1/2 o of ww and bb. You'll enjoy them both


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

*thanks blaze...smoking this WW was like meetn up with an old friend....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I smoked some of the white widow today...whew...I have not smoked WW in years...I had forgotten how good WW taste...and how stoned it makes me...this is going to be fun.... OH, this was lower branch that was not getting light...so, I did not cheat...I am stoned.....*


 haha good for you. now what to eat for munchies??


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha good for you. now what to eat for munchies??


*BBQ samich...and watch trailer park boys...fuckity fuck fuck...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *BBQ samich...and watch trailer park boys...fuckity fuck fuck...*


 good stoned choice. i spent every night last year til i watched every episode. reminds me of my town lol, i am so disappointed they stopped making it.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> good stoned choice. i spent every night last year til i watched every episode. reminds me of my town lol, i am so disappointed they stopped making it.


*I have heard they were going make a movie....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have heard they were going make a movie....*


 there is one they made called the big dirty, it was pretty good. i wonder if they are making a new one too?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> there is one they made called the big dirty, it was pretty good. i wonder if they are making a new one too?


*yup....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *yup....*


 hell yeah, man that is badass hahaha.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Party pooper _

_Mr. Bong doesn't wanna play. He's scared I'd whip his ass. _






bongspit said:


> *yeah...as if.................*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Party pooper _
> 
> _Mr. Bong doesn't wanna play. He's scared I'd whip his ass. _


*oh no...I think you should whip my ass...I deserve it...I have been bad...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 26, 2008)

spit... i just began my flowering process.
have any tips on bloom nutes? or mollasses?
when should i start feeding mollasses?
any secrets on flowering to get the MOST buddage?
i made it this far. i wanna make the best of it for my crops
you seem to be quite experienced. 
any input would be essentially helpfull
cheers from south korea
-Jason


----------



## bongspit (Apr 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> spit... i just began my flowering process.
> have any tips on bloom nutes? or mollasses?
> when should i start feeding mollasses?
> any secrets on flowering to get the MOST buddage?
> ...


*hey Jason...when I switch to flowering I usually give them 1 more feeding of grow nutes before I start the flowering nutes. I start the molasses after the second week of flowering...1 tbs per gallon of water along with your other nutes.*
*as far as nutes go, a lot of people here swear by advanced nutrients...*
*I have used general Hydroponics nutes, fox farms and now I am using technaflora nutes...I have not seen much difference, I think as long as you stick with marijuana specific nutes you will be alright...*
*the main thing in getting big buds is your lighting...I bought an expensive T5 light for my last grow and I think plants love that for vegging, but for flowering you need hps for really big buds...*
*I hope this has helped...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 26, 2008)

HELPED ALOT MAN 
THANKS FOR THE INPUT
MUCH <3
-Jason


----------



## growingmom (Apr 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *oh no...I think you should whip my ass...I deserve it...I have been bad...*


Ohh now there's a surprise.....NOT..i found that alaska fish fert. you were right..the babies perked right up, this morning...Thank You


----------



## bongspit (Apr 26, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Ohh now there's a surprise.....NOT..i found that alaska fish fert. you were right..the babies perked right up, this morning...Thank You


*your wish is my command....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Umm....well I didn't mean literally. _
_I meant...well never mind. Yes you would win if we ever raced BUT it would be fun trying. _


bongspit said:


> *oh no...I think you should whip my ass...I deserve it...I have been bad...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Wow.  You never said that to me before. _
_Pfft! _


bongspit said:


> *your wish is my command....*


----------



## bulldog (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey bongspit, how are the plants today? Get any batteries?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Mr. Bong is working on his cars and trucks I bet *


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey bongspit, how are the plants today? Get any batteries?


*hey bulldog...no batteries, I went into town today but couldn't force myself to go to wally world...plants are doing well...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bong is working on his cars and trucks I bet *


*no working on cars and trucks today...the log splitter got the best of me...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_ Oh noooo. Mr Bong is hurt!!! _

_You is hurt bad ?????I don't see anything there except an x._


bongspit said:


> *no working on cars and trucks today...the log splitter got the best of me...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _ Oh noooo. Mr Bong is hurt!!! _
> 
> _You is hurt bad ?????I don't see anything there except an x._


*an x....??? i don't understand*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Never mind the friggin x...are you hurt doof???_

_It was your signature pic that didn't show up in the last post so it turned up as an x. _


bongspit said:


> *an x....??? i don't understand*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Never mind the friggin x...are you hurt doof???_
> 
> _It was your signature pic that didn't show up in the last post so it turned up as an x. _


*it hurts like helll...I drilled a hole in it to release some pressure...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn Bong that sucks!!!! I love doing wood but its so hard on the body, i hope you recover quickly. You drilled a hole in your finger nail i saw that on TV and i was like no fuckin way!!!!! Sorry to hear about all this but i hope other things are better chat with ya soon


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

alright B-Shpit,,gimme yur addy and I'll Fed Ex some batteries dammit

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## growingmom (Apr 28, 2008)

HoLE said:


> alright B-Shpit,,gimme yur addy and I'll Fed Ex some batteries dammit
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


ha ha ha..HoLE has the day off..he needs some reading material...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

HoLE said:


> alright B-Shpit,,gimme yur addy and I'll Fed Ex some batteries dammit
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*ok...I will go get some batteries...I just hate going in wally world...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok...I will go get some batteries...I just hate going in wally world...*


then buy a good set of rechargeables,,and a lil charger thingy,,all done,,get like 4 or 6,,so ya always got em,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

HoLE said:


> then buy a good set of rechargeables,,and a lil charger thingy,,all done,,get like 4 or 6,,so ya always got em,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*I have not seen these in rechargable form yet..*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*kodak may them though...*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I have not seen these in rechargable form yet..*


 
oh,,sorry,,my bad,,I just figured most cams used AA's,,lol,,shows ya what I know

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*it takes lithium and they are sold in pairs for $12....*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it takes lithium and they are sold in pairs for $12....*


ok ok ,,blah blah,,now hop in that spiffy 8 cylinder hot rod,,cruise down the road to the frikkin WAllY WORLD,,,,,,and get some %@&^!%@ batteries,,,,careful if the roads are wet

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## growingmom (Apr 28, 2008)

he's not moving fast..I even offered to go walk the frozen section with him..and see how nippley it got..he's not fallin for it...


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

growingmom said:


> he's not moving fast..I even offered to go walk the frozen section with him..and see how nippley it got..he's not fallin for it...


OMG,,offered to walk with him,,and he still ain't movin,,HoLE starts to wonder about B-Shpit,,,,hmmmmmmm


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*you guys need to cut the old man some slack...GM thinks I'm like some kind of sex toy or something...*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 28, 2008)

ha ha ha..my wish is your command....your own words..not mine.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you guys need to cut the old man some slack...GM thinks I'm like some kind of sex toy or something...*


HoLE puts in his hearing aid,,,,What,,You Need to Cut up your stack of Sex Toys,,,,sorry,,I need some new batteries,,lol,,hahahahaha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*ok sex or camera batteries..it is your choice...*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 28, 2008)

eew eeew eeew...do I have ta choose.???????????? I can't.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 28, 2008)

lol,,Industrial Double D's for the growing mom,,and get some bats for your camera,,,j/k g-mom

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

growingmom said:


> eew eeew eeew...do I have ta choose.???????????? I can't.


*sure you can....*


----------



## growingmom (Apr 28, 2008)

hey..no double d's....bong dosen't run on batteries..he told me sooo..just food...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Well goodness me. Am I interrupting something?????_

_Double D's and Mr/ Bong with or without batteries????_

_Ok then....aahhh..I'll just come back later.roll:_


growingmom said:


> hey..no double d's....bong dosen't run on batteries..he told me sooo..just food...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*28 days of floweringthe first 5 are the blueberry...but the difference between the white widow and the blueberry is obvious....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*this is the bud i pollenated today...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

yeahhhhh lookin good bong pimp. or should i say LL cool b, translation= ladies love cool bong hahaha.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

*what's up mastaknoosh...??*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

*Very nice. Very nice. Mr. Bong finally has buds again. Waaaaa hoooooooooo.*

*I still feel left out *


----------



## bongspit (Apr 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very nice. Very nice. Mr. Bong finally has buds again. Waaaaa hoooooooooo.*
> 
> *I still feel left out *


*you have buds too lllllllacy.....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Not now I don't _


bongspit said:


> *you have buds too lllllllacy.....*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 29, 2008)

Woooo Hoooo B-Shpit,,,,lookin and prolly smellin good there now huh,,good luck with the pollenation,,I may get into tryin that one day,,I have fun enough just growin for now,,cheers B

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

Dont know how I missed this but the buds look good man, keep it up.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Dont know how I missed this but the buds look good man, keep it up.


*thanks for stoppn by nsw....*


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhhhh blueberry.....lucky you......plants are lookin really good dog keep up the great work............


----------



## bongspit (Apr 29, 2008)

HoLE said:


> Woooo Hoooo B-Shpit,,,,lookin and prolly smellin good there now huh,,good luck with the pollenation,,I may get into tryin that one day,,I have fun enough just growin for now,,cheers B
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*hey HoLE...yes they are super stanky...when I open the door it smells like somebody has been firing one up....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 29, 2008)

tech209 said:


> ahhhhh blueberry.....lucky you......plants are lookin really good dog keep up the great work............


*thanks for stoppn by tech...I have never smoked blueberry so I can't wait...*


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

i did before but really wasnt all hyped up on taste/high/looks ect till now.......before i thought bud was just bud and that they were all the same but ohhhhh how i was wrong then........


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Yo Santa Bong. Where art thou???*

*I have your package reading to mail out. I probably will post it tomorrow for you.*


*I loved your last pics. I am flowering my plants today. *
*Oh and Mr. Bong. You are gonna LOVE these.*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo Santa Bong. Where art thou???*
> 
> *I have your package reading to mail out. I probably will post it tomorrow for you.*
> 
> ...


*I have never had my own set of knitting needles....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_Don't you be dissin' me grandma's antique needle needles._
_They have sentimental value so you had better take GOOD care of them or else........_
_ahh...or else._

_or else you will get another good beating._


bongspit said:


> *I have never had my own set of knitting needles....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Don't you be dissin' me grandma's antique needle needles._
> _They have sentimental value so you had better take GOOD care of them or else........_
> _ahh...or else._
> 
> _or else you will get another good beating._


*I aint scurd...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_well you should be......................................................._
_and I have friends that can help me _
_You should be VERY VERY scared _


bongspit said:


> *I aint scurd...*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_See like Mr. Whiner here. he's knows whats up. _


nowstopwhining said:


>


----------



## bongspit (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _See like Mr. Whiner here. he's knows whats up. _


*is there anyway we can work this out? the last ass whoopn you gave me was kind of lame...my grandma hits harder than you....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_ Mr Bong. _

_Ok thats it. I've just about had it with you mister. _

_Lacy jumps on mr. Bong and tackles him to the ground _
_quickly slapping on some handcuffs and flips him over before he knows whats going on. _

_She then takes out her whip and whips Mr. bong hard against his bare ass._


_There!!!! _

_Now go ahead and cry like a baby _


bongspit said:


> *is there anyway we can work this out? the last ass whoopn you gave me was kind of lame...my grandma hits harder than you....*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _ Mr Bong. _
> 
> _Ok thats it. I've just about had it with you mister. _
> 
> ...


*that tickles....*


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Why you. Just wait to I think up some elaborate scheme._
_I'll be back. _


bongspit said:


> *that tickles....*


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

*day 31 of flowering 1 month left to go...*


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

looks really good bong......................


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

*thanks for stoppn by tech....*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 1, 2008)

lookin nice bong you two are way too much


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> lookin nice bong you two are way too much


*thanks for stoppn by kaya...*


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

nice truck u gots there too bong....size of motor u got in there?..........


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

tech209 said:


> nice truck u gots there too bong....size of motor u got in there?..........


*GM 383 stroker crate motor and I changed the cam...bump bump you know..*


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *day 31 of flowering 1 month left to go...*


and you were considering packin it in,,,looks great B ,,,we still gotta work on a Feminised Double Jeoprody Grow,,by Bong-HoLE Productions

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> and you were considering packin it in,,,looks great B ,,,we still gotta work on a Feminised Double Jeoprody Grow,,by Bong-HoLE Productions
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*did you check out that link I sent mr hole??*


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *did you check out that link I sent mr hole??*


I did so,,you got any ideas what we should try,,I'll get the same order from the same place,,,doesn't really matter to me,,it will be a new strain for me regardless,,pick one or two you think would be a good choice,,and I'll give ya my input

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I did so,,you got any ideas what we should try,,I'll get the same order from the same place,,,doesn't really matter to me,,it will be a new strain for me regardless,,pick one or two you think would be a good choice,,and I'll give ya my input
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*ok.......................*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 1, 2008)

looking great LL cool b haha. what kind of bloom nutes you using? also i love the frost all over them too.


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looking great LL cool b haha. what kind of bloom nutes you using? also i love the frost all over them too.


*what's up masta kanoosh?? I am using technaflora big bloom, magi/cal and molasses*


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok.......................*


 
HoLE rubs his ear,,,,ok,,we'll talk again tomorrow,,gotta pick up the wife,,BBL

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> HoLE rubs his ear,,,,ok,,we'll talk again tomorrow,,gotta pick up the wife,,BBL
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*later mr. HoLE....*


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yeah pfft...big deal.  _


bongspit said:


> *day 31 of flowering 1 month left to go...*


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah pfft...big deal.  _


*ok...that's it young lady...your grounded... go to your marijuana growing room and do not come out until that attitude changes....*


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Aww but but....Mr. Bong. i is sick today _
_You are gonna be mean to me now? _

_Hey! I got my old journal reopened.  ta daaaaaaa. _


bongspit said:


> *ok...that's it young lady...your grounded... go to your marijuana growing room and do not come out until that attitude changes....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ok...that's it young lady...your grounded... go to your marijuana growing room and do not come out until that attitude changes....*


 haha that cracked me up, dont know how much punishment that would be though. hey mr. bong how are the ladies today?


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_not very much. I love my grow room _


mastakoosh said:


> haha that cracked me up, dont know how much punishment that would be though. hey mr. bong how are the ladies today?


----------



## bongspit (May 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha that cracked me up, dont know how much punishment that would be though. hey mr. bong how are the ladies today?


*ladies are fine today mr koosh..thank you*


----------



## bongspit (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _not very much. I love my grow room _


*I'm on my way to check your journal ewt...*


----------



## bongspit (May 3, 2008)

*34 days of flower...the first pic is the one that I pollenated..I bet those folks in toronto at hte march are having fun...*


----------



## HoLE (May 3, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *34 days of flower...the first pic is the one that I pollenated..I bet those folks in toronto at hte march are having fun...*


looking good B,,,,and I did have fun,,,thxs

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I'm on my way to check your journal ewt...*


_Thanks Mr. Bong. I got it reopened. _



bongspit said:


> *34 days of flower...the first pic is the one that I pollenated..I bet those folks in toronto at hte march are having fun*_*...These are the best buds I have seen you grow Mr. bong. Very nice work. That light from your brother has really made a huge difference.*_
> 
> 
> *I just finished reading the Toronto marijuana March and how nobody showed up  What a shame. Honestly I would have been crying. Thats so sad. I feel bad for HoLe.  and the other guy who spend 2 1/2 hours hours looking *
> ...


----------



## bulldog (May 4, 2008)

Looking great as usual bongspit! When did you transplant those into pots?


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*Mr. Bong. Where are you ? *


----------



## bongspit (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bong. Where are you ? *


*athens georgia...visiting my son...*


----------



## bongspit (May 4, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Looking great as usual bongspit! When did you transplant those into pots?


*hey bulldog...I just repotted that one because the grow bag tore...*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_ok then. Thats fine. Just checking up on you and making sure you weren't up to your usually ' no good' self. _


_heeheee...... _

_Did you have a lovely time then? _




















bongspit said:


> *athens georgia...visiting my son...*


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _ok then. Thats fine. Just checking up on you and making sure you weren't up to your usually ' no good' self. _
> 
> 
> _heeheee...... _
> ...


*yes...we had a good time...went out to eat, etc... it was a long drive...I had to crank up the tunes to stay awake...my sons room mate gave me a big ol bud to smoke on the way home..*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Oh thanks great. Now thats sounds like good times. I just can't imagine giving my parents a bud to smoke on the way home. Thats funny. _
_I was supposed to visit the folks on the weekend but I got a nasty cold so had to stay home so we're going up some time this week instead. I haven't seen them since last autumn. _

_I'm glad you had a good time . Hey! Have you ever seen the movie 'the world's fastest ninja"'???? Let me know sometimes soon if you could _
_its important. _**


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

*I*


Lacy said:


> _Oh thanks great. Now thats sounds like good times. I just can't imagine giving my parents a bud to smoke on the way home. Thats funny. _
> _I was supposed to visit the folks on the weekend but I got a nasty cold so had to stay home so we're going up some time this week instead. I haven't seen them since last autumn. _
> 
> _I'm glad you had a good time . Hey! Have you ever seen the movie 'the world's fastest ninja"'???? Let me know sometimes soon if you could _
> _its important. _**


*I have not seen that movie....have you?*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I**I have not seen that movie....have you?*


_Yes. It is an awesome flick. I loved it. It starrs anthony hopkins and it is baout motorcycle building and racing. Its really good._
_I'm sending it out to you tomorrow. I would have sent it sooner but I got sick on the weekend._

_I is feeling so much better now. _

_Thanks Mr. Bong. _


----------



## ronin101 (May 7, 2008)

i think the movie was the world's fastest indian with anthony hopkins as burt monro who breaks a bunch of land speed records on his indian motorcycle. great movie. very nice buds mr. bong! mouth watering!


----------



## bongspit (May 7, 2008)

*check this out...I like it... Solopipe, the world's first self-contained, self-igniting tobacco pipe.*


----------



## jack soffalot (May 7, 2008)

hey there bong you sure do grow purty w33d.


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

yo B,,where ya been,,hows that tracking situation coming along

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 7, 2008)

HoLE said:


> yo B,,where ya been,,hows that tracking situation coming along
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*sup HoLE? I been out in the shop getting my tools cleaned up and put in their proper places...getting ready to move...have you checked on yours yet?*


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *sup HoLE? I been out in the shop getting my tools cleaned up and put in their proper places...getting ready to move...have you checked on yours yet?*


I didn't do the tracking thing,,but coming from afar,,your report will be my report,,pretty much,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 7, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I didn't do the tracking thing,,but coming from afar,,your report will be my report,,pretty much,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*I was checking out their website and I did not see anything for tracking..I am going to send them an email...*


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I was checking out their website and I did not see anything for tracking..I am going to send them an email...*


oh no worries buddy,,I thought you ordered with tracking included,,,they'll get here when they get here

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 7, 2008)

HoLE said:


> oh no worries buddy,,I thought you ordered with tracking included,,,they'll get here when they get here
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*I did order the tracking...I just don't know how to check it...I just realized we are getting 10 free seeds instead of 5....*


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I did order the tracking...I just don't know how to check it...I just realized we are getting 10 free seeds instead of 5....*


lmfao,,,hahahahahaha,,,,thxs for the update )

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Edit: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! )


----------



## bulldog (May 7, 2008)

Hey bong, how are those plants today? We need bud porn!


----------



## bongspit (May 7, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey bong, how are those plants today? We need bud porn!


*hey bulldog....I will post some tomorrow...*


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

*39 days of flowering...the first eight is the white widow...the last five are blueberry*


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

*this is the bud I pollenated... *

*




*


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

jack soffalot said:


> hey there bong you sure do grow purty w33d.


*I think your purdy too....*


----------



## ronin101 (May 8, 2008)

wow! those are really sweet buds! i've been waiting for my ww and nydiesel to arrive and looking at yours really gets me excited! i wanna ask you how you pollinated one w/o risking the rest of the ladies?


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

ronin101 said:


> wow! those are really sweet buds! i've been waiting for my ww and nydiesel to arrive and looking at yours really gets me excited! i wanna ask you how you pollinated one w/o risking the rest of the ladies?


*I pulled the male out of the flower room and waited for the male flowers to open...I then retrieved pollen from a male flower. I then found a bud that was far enough away from the other buds and rubbed it in the pollen...but it may be too soon to tell how I did....hopefully only that one bud pollenated...*


----------



## ronin101 (May 8, 2008)

gotcha...i've been worried about seeds arriving, i've been thinking a lot about pollination and breeding and of course cloning the hell out of my little sweethearts. its looking good from what i can see. did you break one sac and then rub the pollen on or did you get the pollen from another source? sorry if you've already documented - i'm just kinda caught up in the message, ya know?


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

ronin101 said:


> gotcha...i've been worried about seeds arriving, i've been thinking a lot about pollination and breeding and of course cloning the hell out of my little sweethearts. its looking good from what i can see. did you break one sac and then rub the pollen on or did you get the pollen from another source? sorry if you've already documented - i'm just kinda caught up in the message, ya know?


*the pollen was from an unknown strain...it was good weed but i do not know what strain it was...I just waited for one of the male flowers to bloom and collected the pollen...*


----------



## bulldog (May 9, 2008)

Awesome pics Bongspit! Two or three more weeks and you should be ready to chop.


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Awesome pics Bongspit! Two or three more weeks and you should be ready to chop.


*hey bulldog...the 1st week of june will be 8 weeks....*


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bulldog...the 1st week of june will be 8 weeks....*


 
HoLE points and laffs,,muahahahaha,,8 weeks for me will be next Wednesday,,,,lol,,just kiddin man,,hey ,,any new secret info for me yet )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> HoLE points and laffs,,muahahahaha,,8 weeks for me will be next Wednesday,,,,lol,,just kiddin man,,hey ,,any new secret info for me yet )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*HoLE on there Mr............no info yet...it's been 7 days...*


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HoLE on there Mr............no info yet...it's been 7 days...*


hiccup,,,lol,,it's been seven days,,awesome,,lol,,that's news to me,,hehehehe,,errrrr,,,really,,it is,,I'd have to go look at my e-mail to know

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think your purdy too....*


 we both must love michael bolton haha.


----------



## Heruk (May 9, 2008)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaweet


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

jack soffalot said:


> we both must love michael bolton haha.


*actually....I prefer his girlfriend....*


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> Saaaaaaaaaaaaaweet


*helcome heruk...welcome back stranger...*


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hiccup,,,lol,,it's been seven days,,awesome,,lol,,that's news to me,,hehehehe,,errrrr,,,really,,it is,,I'd have to go look at my e-mail to know
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*must time for another labatts....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *actually....I prefer his girlfriend....*


 hey bonger i am back. i cant remember who his girlfriend is right now but i remember she is too hot for michael bolton lol. oh yeah i dont like michael bolton either.


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bonger i am back. i cant remember who his girlfriend is right now but i remember she is too hot for michael bolton lol. oh yeah i dont like michael bolton either.


*boltons girlfiend is nicolette sheridan....




*


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

*this is the bud I pollenated...it's been 16 days since I pollenated it and I already have seeds...I checked all the other buds very close and I think this is the only one with seeds..*


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

*these are the other white widow buds...*


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2008)

thats lookin dynamite B,,good work my man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

HoLE said:


> thats lookin dynamite B,,good work my man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*thanks a HoLE bunch...dude.....*


----------



## crackbaby (May 10, 2008)

Nice buds bongspit! You sampled any of that bb yet?


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

crackbaby said:


> Nice buds bongspit! You sampled any of that bb yet?


*yes I have and it's nice...lovely taste and high...*


----------



## Heruk (May 10, 2008)

looks beautiful
I have a grow goin on
i havnt done a journal on it yet but they been in the flowering room for a week now
outa 4 nirvana white widows i got 1 female 2 herm and a male
out of 3 safari mix i got 1 fast growing female
it grew the fastest of alll i was sure it was male
and it is ver fat and bushy
I also have a scrony k 36 and a medeium chronics revenge 2
I have 6 feminized black rose vegging 
they are going into flower as soon as i kill these damn spider mites
i tried this edible 3 in 1 fugicide insecticide miticide but they arent affected by it
havnt tried castle soap or neem oil but will get them as soon as finals are over
any suggestions?


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

Heruk said:


> looks beautiful
> I have a grow goin on
> i havnt done a journal on it yet but they been in the flowering room for a week now
> outa 4 nirvana white widows i got 1 female 2 herm and a male
> ...


*hey heruk...I have never had the problem myself, but I have heard 2 ways...ladybugs and neem oil...*


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_that thew chick from desperate housewives. _

_She's always causing trouble ...speaking of which..._

_Hi Mr. BONG...I'm BACKKKKK..............._
_I missed you.  Did you miss me? _


bongspit said:


> *boltons girlfiend is nicolette sheridan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _that thew chick from desperate housewives. _
> 
> _She's always causing trouble ...speaking of which..._
> 
> ...


*Lacykins...yes I did miss you...how did you enjoy being banned?? I've never known you to cause trouble...*


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Hey Mr. Bong. I knew you'd miss me.  cause I am sooo missable. _
_ok wishful thinking on my part. _

_I did not enjoy being banned at first because I thought it was FOUR months  so I kind of freaked the first day but the 2nd day my ban was lifted but I stayed away for an entire 4 DAYS!!!! _

_I thought I would do my punishment and then some. I would have enjoyed being punished another way but that wasn't an option _





bongspit said:


> *Lacykins...yes I did miss you...how did you enjoy being banned?? I've never known you to cause trouble...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

lacy hey~
what did you get banned for?
-Jason


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Being BADDD!!!!_


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> lacy hey~
> what did you get banned for?
> -Jason


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*What did you mean by 'You need help" Mr. Bong??? I didn't get it????*


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What did you mean by 'You need help" Mr. Bong??? I didn't get it????*


*I need help getting the big buds like you....*


----------



## Ratty696 (May 12, 2008)

Lookin good man!! Keep it up!! I finally get my Widow tomorrow night.


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

*hey ratty...thanks for stoppn by...*
*my white widow broke in the split between the two main colas...I had to make a splint...*
*








*
*




making seeds....*


----------



## growingmom (May 13, 2008)

*Dr. Bong..............................*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 13, 2008)

hey bong how are you? i miss ya but things around here have been a bit sad and very busy. It sucks to kill everything you worked so hard for and before it was done We need to take a break for a bit but i will still visit here as much as i can. We have been doing operation clean up, but in one month i have a few off from school i am stoked!!!!


----------



## bongspit (May 13, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bong how are you? i miss ya but things around here have been a bit sad and very busy. It sucks to kill everything you worked so hard for and before it was done We need to take a break for a bit but i will still visit here as much as i can. We have been doing operation clean up, but in one month i have a few off from school i am stoked!!!!


*hey kaya...it's never easy...I hope you spend your time off stoned....*


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *39 days of flowering...the first eight is the white widow...the last five are blueberry*


 
Killer grow, where did you get your Blueberry seeds from. I have dutch passion BB. Our plants look similar, I am about six weeks in. Check out my grow. Is that your pic? Cute girls.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html


----------



## bongspit (May 14, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> Killer grow, where did you get your Blueberry seeds from. I have dutch passion BB. Our plants look similar, I am about six weeks in. Check out my grow. Is that your pic? Cute girls.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html


*hey** ibwt..thanks for stoppn by...my brother got the blueberry by accident...the company sent him the wrong thing and I can't remember which seed company it was...I will check out your journal...*


----------



## TheSky (May 15, 2008)

Very nice grow bong! My next choice is going to by Satori and BlueBerry . I'm curious, how did you get such a white picture while an HPS light was on? Can never get my settings to do that!


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Very nice grow bong! My next choice is going to by Satori and BlueBerry . I'm curious, how did you get such a white picture while an HPS light was on? Can never get my settings to do that!


*hey sky, thanks for stoppn by...I usually move the plant from under the light for pics...*


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

*I had to cut one of my stems off today...I thought I was going to have to cut both, but after I cut this one off the other was standing on it's own...*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

impressive.....


----------



## TheSky (May 15, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey sky, thanks for stoppn by...I usually move the plant from under the light for pics...*


Ah that would be why! I'll start doing that. Impressive buds!


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> impressive.....


*thanks Jason.....*


----------



## joebuck (May 15, 2008)

Nicely done! Thanks for posting pics of before & after cutting those branches. I'm hoping to be right behind ya in a couple months.


----------



## crackbaby (May 15, 2008)

Hey bongspit, you could put a splint on the other branch to give it some stability.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

spent a good 40 minutes looking through the latter half of your grow mate, well done. Keep it up! 

TGP


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

crackbaby said:


> Hey bongspit, you could put a splint on the other branch to give it some stability.


thanks crackbaby...I did put a splint on it and that hepled a lot...


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Nicely done! Thanks for posting pics of before & after cutting those branches. I'm hoping to be right behind ya in a couple months.


thanks for stoppn by joebuck...


----------



## bongspit (May 15, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> spent a good 40 minutes looking through the latter half of your grow mate, well done. Keep it up!
> 
> TGP


*thanks gigglepimp....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 16, 2008)

i bet you didnt mind taking down that branch too much lol  and the buds are looking great still.


----------



## bongspit (May 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i bet you didnt mind taking down that branch too much lol  and the buds are looking great still.


*hey masta...I was not sad... I was stoned....*


----------



## hightimes! (May 16, 2008)

*looks awesome man, how many days till you harvest? *


----------



## bulldog (May 16, 2008)

That branch should last you till harvest bongspit. Looking good.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

sup B-spit?? just read a great amount of this journal... glad to see such great progress... i'll stay a watchin'


----------



## bongspit (May 16, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> sup B-spit?? just read a great amount of this journal... glad to see such great progress... i'll stay a watchin'


*thanks for stoppn by jordan.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 16, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *looks awesome man, how many days till you harvest? *


*hey hightimes...I had to go ahead and cut the other branch off too...that leaves 3 pretty good sized colas and I will let them keep growing for a while..*


----------



## bongspit (May 16, 2008)

bulldog said:


> That branch should last you till harvest bongspit. Looking good.


*I had to cut the other branch also...those 2 branches weigh just at 4 oz...*


----------



## bzilem (May 16, 2008)

Lookin' good


----------



## hightimes! (May 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I had to cut the other branch also...those 2 branches weigh just at 4 oz...*


*thats awesome! keep it up!
*


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

WHAT?? two branches 4 oz, can I see a pic of those monsters. Wet 4oz or dry?


----------



## hightimes! (May 16, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> WHAT?? two branches 4 oz, can I see a pic of those monsters. Wet 4oz or dry?


*My guess is wet, you would have a monster on your hands if it was dry. don't get me wrong, you plants are beautiful!*


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

Still dry 1.5 oz? still really big.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 16, 2008)

1.5 ounce dry is very good


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

yea thats why I was like DAAAAAmn let me see a pic of that. Hey jason what time is it in SK.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

Current local *time*: 1:34 PM on Saturday, May 17
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE] 
16 Hours ahead of me..


----------



## bongspit (May 16, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> WHAT?? two branches 4 oz, can I see a pic of those monsters. Wet 4oz or dry?


*wet..............*


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

suspect....


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

hey bong hows the ladies? did you smoke the bud you took down or is it still drying?


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_Yeah Bong. Wazzzupp?_


mastakoosh said:


> hey bong hows the ladies? did you smoke the bud you took down or is it still drying?


----------



## bongspit (May 20, 2008)

*hey masta and lacy...I am smoking that bud as we speak...and it's gooooodddddd........*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Prove it*

*Just kidding. *
*ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


bongspit said:


> *hey masta and lacy...I am smoking that bud as we speak...and it's gooooodddddd........*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 20, 2008)

thats great bong how is the taste and high? I miss having plants but its alot less work I miss chatting with you but i am about a week away from summer break than god!!!!


----------



## bongspit (May 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> thats great bong how is the taste and high? I miss having plants but its alot less work I miss chatting with you but i am about a week away from summer break than god!!!!


*what's up Kaya?...the flavor is nice and I am having to learn to dial in the high...I rolled a big old fatty and smoked more than I should have...about 1/2 joint and I could not get out of the chair...it's white widow...we miss chatting with you too...when you finish with school you will have to come on and give us updates....*


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 21, 2008)

how did you cure bong? is your white widow dense? I grew it a couple grows ago, got me super baked, I just thought it was going to be a denser plant. So how long did you hang dry?


----------



## bongspit (May 21, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> how did you cure bong? is your white widow dense? I grew it a couple grows ago, got me super baked, I just thought it was going to be a denser plant. So how long did you hang dry?


*heyibwt...I hung them for for 2 days and then cut them up and then put them in a cardboard box...the big buds still are not dry enough to smoke..*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

i found a pic of bongspit pissed off.


----------



## bongspit (May 21, 2008)

*roflmfao.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 23, 2008)

*here are some pics of the blueberry...I chopped it 4 days ago...*


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

how's the flavor of the buds you have grown, bs?


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*great pics mr. Bong.*
*Did you start any more new seeds yet?*


bongspit said:


> *here are some pics of the blueberry...I chopped it 4 days ago...*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> how's the flavor of the buds you have grown, bs?


*hey jordan...if you have ever smoked white widow, the taste is always familiar and the high is awesome...the blueberry on the other hand, I have never smoked before and it's surprising how sweet the flavor is. The high is totally different also, the WW will kick your ass and the blueberry is more of a mellow high...*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *great pics mr. Bong.*
> *Did you start any more new seeds yet?*


*hey Lacy Poo...I have not started any yet hopefully I will this weekend.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Ok well you better or I will just have to come ride down there and kick your ........*













*chair. *


bongspit said:


> *hey Lacy Poo...I have not started any yet hopefully I will this weekend.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*kiss my what??*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Oh NOOOOOO you don't.*
*Don't you DARE start that kissing ass thing wif me bucko*


bongspit said:


> *kiss my what??*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh NOOOOOO you don't.*
> *Don't you DARE start that kissing ass thing wif me bucko*


*I think I will smoke another bowl and ponder this situation....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Yes I think that would be a wise idea. *

*puff puff*


bongspit said:


> *I think I will smoke another bowl and ponder this situation....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*OMG Bongspit. You pervert you. *
*Virtua girl? *

*Oh my virgin eyes. *


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*whew!!.....love that white widow....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG Bongspit. You pervert you. *
> *Virtua girl? *
> 
> *Oh my virgin eyes. *


*I thought you could appreciate that...your the perv...*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Well I most certainly must say that I do appreciate the female body as much as the next dude.*


bongspit said:


> *I thought you could appreciate that...your the perv...*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*I'm a lesbian.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Yeahh...nice try Mr. Bong.*
*But I prefer bi sexual myself *


bongspit said:


> *I'm a lesbian.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*how about tri sexual??*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Umm Lacy ponders the question. *
*As long as there were 2 hot chicks and not 2 dudes*


bongspit said:


> *how about tri sexual??*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*well yeah....duh...*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Well Mr. Bong. You NEVER can tell these things you know. *
*I have known some people who........well never mind. *


bongspit said:


> *well yeah....duh...*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

I think I know....


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

uh huh......................



bongspit said:


> I think I know....


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*I'm going to bed...night night all...*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*night Mr.bong................ me too.....move over.....*




*just kidding*


bongspit said:


> *I'm going to bed...night night all...*


----------



## bongspit (May 25, 2008)

*bed hog...*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Oh you loved it *


bongspit said:


> *bed hog...*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*and what wif your signature?*

*Is THAT kind of comment allowed here at riu?*

*Its kinda rude don't ya think? *


----------



## bongspit (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and what wif your signature?*
> 
> *Is THAT kind of comment allowed here at riu?*
> 
> *Its kinda rude don't ya think? *


*what?????.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*waiting for HoLe???*

*Whats wif that????*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Your signature .....and a kid with a frog in his mouth.....waiting for HoLe. *
*I just don';t get it. *


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Your signature .....and a kid with a frog in his mouth.....waiting for HoLe. *
> *I just don';t get it. *


*you will...*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*What???*
*can't talk??*


















*Well dat's cause you have a frog in your throat. *


bongspit said:


> *you will...*


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*your funny.....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (May 28, 2008)

You kids are weird.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Scarlette SKY!!!! Where you been gurl?????*


ScarletteSky said:


> You kids are weird.


----------



## kayasgarden (May 28, 2008)

good morning beautiful, hope all is well with you Lacy!!! The summer has taken me from rui almost completly but a few of you i just cant help but stop in and say hello to!!!! I want to take pics of our garden to post but i have no time. Our garden is growing alot this year and its starting to really pic up alot. We got a frost like two nights ago?!? The chickens are getting so big another week and i hope we have a day soon to put some in the freezer. Well time to get to work and school isnt over yet either


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Hiya kaya. You don't seem to have a jounral going any more so I have no place to post for you.  but so nice of you to stop by and say hello to me now and again. Its alwasy nice to see you as well gurl. *

*We almost got frost last night*
*It went down to 2 degree brrrrrrrrrrrr!*

*Gotta get you props for being a farmer chick. I know there is a lot of stuff that I couldn't do. *

*Take care kaya and don't be a stranger . *


kayasgarden said:


> good morning beautiful, hope all is well with you Lacy!!! The summer has taken me from rui almost completly but a few of you i just cant help but stop in and say hello to!!!! I want to take pics of our garden to post but i have no time. Our garden is growing alot this year and its starting to really pic up alot. We got a frost like two nights ago?!? The chickens are getting so big another week and i hope we have a day soon to put some in the freezer. Well time to get to work and school isnt over yet either


----------



## bongspit (May 28, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> You kids are weird.


*scarlette....where have you been young lady???*


----------



## bongspit (May 28, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> good morning beautiful, hope all is well with you Lacy!!! The summer has taken me from rui almost completly but a few of you i just cant help but stop in and say hello to!!!! I want to take pics of our garden to post but i have no time. Our garden is growing alot this year and its starting to really pic up alot. We got a frost like two nights ago?!? The chickens are getting so big another week and i hope we have a day soon to put some in the freezer. Well time to get to work and school isnt over yet either


*I thought you were calling me beautiful...lol you better stay in touch with your friends Kaya...*


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Yeah she WAS Mr. Bong.*



*ME!!!!*

**




bongspit said:


> *I thought you were calling me beautiful...lol you better stay in touch with your friends Kaya...*


----------



## bongspit (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah she WAS Mr. Bong.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yeah...as if...dudette, what are you doing up so late?*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Sorry M.r Bong but I didn't see anyting in her post about YOU! Hahaha! *

*OK OK. Umm...Yeah I don't really have a set sleep schedule. I sleep when I can.*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 30, 2008)

silly me i got baked for the first time in a few days and left Lacy's message in bongs journal? I meant to leave you both a message in your own journals but apparently i got a bit confused!!! Wow this stuff hits hard when i cut back and now i smoke and get so wrecked! 

Bong i have been thinkin about how nice it must be for you to finaly have some of the beautiful pot you grew yourself. you had amazing patients and im sure the rewards are well worth it. Hope other things are well in your life also. Love k'sgarden


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Haha I thought so but Mr. Bong is purdy laid back. He knows I was just teasing him. *


kayasgarden said:


> silly me i got baked for the first time in a few days and left Lacy's message in bongs journal? I meant to leave you both a message in your own journals but apparently i got a bit confused!!! Wow this stuff hits hard when i cut back and now i smoke and get so wrecked!
> 
> Bong i have been thinkin about how nice it must be for you to finaly have some of the beautiful pot you grew yourself. you had amazing patients and im sure the rewards are well worth it. Hope other things are well in your life also. Love k'sgarden


*See Mr. Bong. That was a good job at sucking up....j/k kaya gurl. Too cute *


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> silly me i got baked for the first time in a few days and left Lacy's message in bongs journal? I meant to leave you both a message in your own journals but apparently i got a bit confused!!! Wow this stuff hits hard when i cut back and now i smoke and get so wrecked!
> 
> Bong i have been thinkin about how nice it must be for you to finaly have some of the beautiful pot you grew yourself. you had amazing patients and im sure the rewards are well worth it. Hope other things are well in your life also. Love k'sgarden


*hey kaya...that happens to me also...after not getting high for a while and then a crop comes in....and then the grim creeper sets in....*


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haha I thought so but Mr. Bong is purdy laid back. He knows I was just teasing him. **See Mr. Bong. That was a good job at sucking up....j/k kaya gurl. Too cute *


*you should not use the words sucking and teasing in the same post.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Oh come on now.  I tried to word that as carefully as I could. *
*Umm. *

*I almost have my new grow room finished. *
*I worked at it a lot yesterday. I even re-worded that sentence ...just for you. *


bongspit said:


> *you should not use the words sucking and teasing in the same post.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh come on now.  I tried to word that as carefully as I could. *
> *Umm. *
> 
> *I almost have my new grow room finished. *
> *I worked at it a lot yesterday. I even re-worded that sentence ...just for you. *


*just saying...teasing and sucking....cool on the new grow room...I have moved, so I am setting up a new grow room also...can't wait to see pics....*


----------



## Ratty696 (May 31, 2008)

I dont know about you I like hearing a woman talking about teasing and sucking!! Nice lookin grow man!!


----------



## bulldog (May 31, 2008)

Hello bongspit! Have you chopped all your plants? I haven't seen any pics lately.


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

hi bongspit how have you been


----------



## bongspit (May 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bongspit how have you been


*bwinn??? is that you? where....the....fuck......have you been????*


----------



## bongspit (May 31, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hello bongspit! Have you chopped all your plants? I haven't seen any pics lately.


*bulldog.....whats up? it's all cut and drying...the white widow is dank...I ended up with 5.88 oz dried...you know how it is with the pics when your stoned....and every time I get ready to pics there is less weeed to take a picture of...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Jun 2, 2008)

hi bong its me im back lol. im just reading your journal i have alot of catching up to do lol.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bong its me im back lol. im just reading your journal i have alot of catching up to do lol.


*hey bwinn...this grow was a bust...I got some good weed, but not enough...I had rash of male plants...out 10 white widow only 1 was female and out 3 blueberry only one was female...I ordered seeds from attitude this time..and I got fem seeds...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> I dont know about you I like hearing a woman talking about teasing and sucking!! Nice lookin grow man!!


*you got me Ratty...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

*this is the white widow bud I pollenated and some of the seeds...I have plenty white widow seeds now...and I love the white widow, I would happy to grow nothing but white widow and northern lights...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry to here bongspit. i dident get anuff ether but this time i will. im gonna push the grow room to the limit lol. but atleast you got some smoke.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

*hey bwinn...I am in the process of setting up a new grow room my self...I have more room now but the closet door is louvered...I have to figure out way to keep the light in...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*make sure you wait 6 weeks before you plant those seeds Mr. Bong. They need a dormant period first my friend. *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *make sure you wait 6 weeks before you plant those seeds Mr. Bong. They need a dormant period first my friend. *


*thank you Lacy...I was wondering about that...learn something new every day..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 2, 2008)

hell yeah mr. bongaroo looking good. how is the buzz from the widow? is it like a buzz that whoops your ass lol? dont you have some blueberry bud too? i bet you are a happy man. haha i asked a lot of questions.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah mr. bongaroo looking good. how is the buzz from the widow? is it like a buzz that whoops your ass lol? dont you have some blueberry bud too? i bet you are a happy man. haha i asked a lot of questions.


*what's up masta?? the white widow is really nice...I think that's all I'm gonna grow from now on....the ww is 3 tokes and bam....the blueberry is 2 tokes and your numb...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mr. Bongaroo? Haha!*
*Thats cute! *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*you is welcome! *


bongspit said:


> *thank you Lacy...I was wondering about that...learn something new every day..*


----------



## bulldog (Jun 4, 2008)

What's up bongspit? Enjoying your harvest I assume. When are you going to start the next one? You don't want a dry period in between! lol


----------

